#ubuntustudio 2010-05-17
<_pg_> i missed the mtg yesterday. is it logged somewhere?
<_pg_> or can i get a cliffnotes lol
<tertl3_> i have failed to get any sound levels with jack  :(
<tertl3_> anyone happen to know why?
<holstein> morning tertl3_
<tertl3_> good morning
<holstein> SO whats up with JACK?
<holstein> are you using your insternal sound card?
<tertl3_> its PCI soundblaster
<holstein> OK
<tertl3_> i have got the PC to recognize it with alsa
<holstein> what do you mean by 'no levels'?
<tertl3_> well, like when I try to use ardour or a guitar effect software, I get no levels
<astraljava> _pg_: Might be here: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/05/16/%23ubuntustudio-devel.html
<tertl3_> it could be that I dont have the connections right, but I have tried many different ways
<holstein> tertl3_: OK
<holstein> lets start at the beginning
<holstein> you hear sound otherwise with the card right?
<holstein> with pulse or whatever?
<tertl3_> yes
<tertl3_> and I can record with audacity as long as i dont use jack
<holstein> when you start JACK, do you use qjackctl?
<tertl3_> i use the the gui tab, but yes
<holstein> OK
<holstein> so your looking at qjack when you start jack
<holstein> any errors?
<holstein> or does it just start?
<holstein> do you see any xruns?
<tertl3_> xruns?
<tertl3_> i have jack on my other parition, b/c of issues with the RT kernel, so I might need to boot into it so I can run it and tell you what happens
<holstein> http://www.passback.org.uk/music/fedora-music-intro/
<tertl3_> i am using ubuntu
<tertl3_> :)
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> this is just a pic of qjack
<tertl3_> oh
<tertl3_> my mistake
<holstein> the first pic
<holstein> thats the main qjackctl window
<holstein> thats where you'll see xruns
<tertl3_> when it runs, it says either started or active
<holstein> OK
<tertl3_> and when I hit record it says rolling
<holstein> in ardour?
<tertl3_> and its usually at about .67%
<tertl3_> yes, in ardour
<holstein> SO you've never heard any sound from JACK
<holstein> OR with JACK ?
<tertl3_> well, the sound comes out of the speakers, but I get no indication from ardour or jack
<holstein> OH
<holstein> well, that might be fine then
<tertl3_> yea, I've been fighting with this for 2 days :)
<holstein> what indication do you want?
<holstein> a meter?
<holstein> jack won't give you a meter
<holstein> it will just list the devices you can 'jack'
<tertl3_> yeah, like when I play the guitar, ardour doesnt give the levels
<tertl3_> I know, but I jacked it to ardour
<holstein> OK
<holstein> i think it could be a 'track arming' thing
<holstein> in arour
<holstein> you create a track
<holstein> ardour*
<tertl3_> ok
<tertl3_> I did that
<holstein> assuming you have the routing done properly
<holstein> you hit the record button on that track
<holstein> and the meter should show the 'in'
<holstein> you can also open the mixer in ardour
<holstein> theres a button
<holstein> at the bottom of the channels
<holstein> toggles between what the meter indicates
<holstein> ususally the defauly behavior works fine
<holstein> BUT occasionally i have to change those manually
<tertl3_> ok, I will boot to other partition and try it.   I will go to IRC there
<holstein> cool
<holstein> :)
<tertl3> ok, I made it
 * holstein too
<holstein> i got my mininote with lucid studio fired up :)
<tertl3> cool
<tertl3> how should the routing look on th alsa tab?
<holstein> you just need to make sure you choose the proper 'in'
<holstein> from your sound card
<holstein> and  route that to the channel input in ardour
<holstein> everything else is probably set up by default
<holstein> BUT i always look over it anyways
<holstein> you can just run ALL you soundcard inputs into the channel
<tertl3> ok
<holstein> to make sure you got it
<holstein> AND you can unplug them one at a time
<holstein> assuming you have more than 1 or 2 showing up
<holstein> you probably only have the right and left from te line-in or something like that
<holstein> http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<holstein> i think we can use this for screemshots
<holstein> screen*
<holstein> oops...
<holstein> melt-down?
<tertl3> yeah, jack froze up
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> how so?
<tertl3> it kept fading dark and not responding
<holstein> what are your settings?
<holstein> http://www.passback.org.uk/music/fedora-music-intro/
<holstein> the 4th image down
<holstein> your frames/periods and periods/buffer settings
<tertl3> ok, oe sec
<holstein> you could just take a screenshot if you want
<tertl3> trying to get alsa working
<tertl3> now, jack is screwing up again
<tertl3> idk, I'll have to come back to it
<tertl3> ok frames/period is 128
<holstein> tertl3: OK
<holstein> for now
<holstein> lets change that to 512
<holstein> and periods/buffers
<tertl3> ok
<holstein> lets try and set tat at 3
<holstein> that*
<tertl3> ok, just changed it
<holstein> and for latency at the bottom right?
<holstein> what does that say now?
<tertl3> 32 msec
<holstein> cool
<holstein> and the realtime checkbox?
<holstein> is that checked?
<tertl3> yes, its checked
<holstein> OK lest see if that lets JACK run more stable
<holstein> with these settings
<holstein> sample rate?
<holstein> 44.1?
<tertl3> ok, its runinng good,
<holstein> OK
<tertl3> .51    .467   .444   .439
<holstein> the soundblaster gear is not 'pro' level gear in my opinion
<holstein> as far as getting into the computer at least
<holstein> ANYWAYS
<tertl3> yeah, I bought it more for output, but it says its 24 bit
<holstein> try routing you a channel now
<tertl3> ok, what do you mean routing a channel?
<holstein> like, try firing up ardour
<holstein> and route the line-in
<holstein> see if it works
<tertl3> oh
<tertl3> ok, got a channel up, but I am not getting a reading
<tertl3> could sometihng the blocking it or do i need  to configure ardour?
<holstein> ...3 minutes.. BB
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> tertl3: SO, did you route all the possible out's to your ardour channel?
<tertl3> i'm not sure how to do that
<tertl3> i've got a small blue reading from the ardour mixer
<holstein> http://qjackctl.sourceforge.net/qjackctl-ss1.html
<holstein> tertl3: OH
<holstein> whats the small blue reading?
<tertl3> but no repsonse
<holstein> maybe its just a low-level
<tertl3> its like it recogizes an input, but when I play it doesn't move
<holstein> OK
<holstein> lets use zynaddsubfx
<holstein> start that up
<tertl3> ok
<tertl3> its up
<tertl3> should i have anyithng connected on the ALSA tab of jack?
 * holstein looking
<holstein> in zyn
<holstein> go to the 'instrument' tab
<tertl3> open?
<holstein> and open the 'virtual keyboard
<holstein> '
<tertl3> dont see it
<holstein> OK
<holstein> goto the 'misc' tab
<holstein> and change the interface to 'advanced'
<holstein> 'switch user interface mode
<holstein> '
<tertl3> ok, I was gonna sak about that when I opened it, but ok the keyborad is up
<holstein> when you play a note
<holstein> with the ouse
<holstein> mouse*
<holstein> do you hear it?
<tertl3> no, but I am geting a reading from ardour now
<holstein> OK
<holstein> SO
<tertl3> thats improvement
<holstein> look at you 'audio' tab
<holstein> your*
<holstein> in 'connections
<holstein> '
<tertl3> yes
<holstein> zyn has 2 outs
<holstein> where are those going?
<tertl3> one to ardour, and one to system
<holstein> OK
<holstein> expand all that
<holstein> the little plus signs
<tertl3> ok, one to master/in 1 and one to palyback 1 and one to playback 2
<holstein> OK
<holstein> playback 1 and 2
<holstein> those should be your speakers
<holstein> your 'monitor' out
<holstein> you should be hearing zyn
<holstein> BUT anyways
<holstein> you got the meter moving in ardour
<holstein> and that makes me think the line level is just not hot enough
<holstein> OR some routing is incorrect
<holstein> BUT i think its the level
<holstein> do you have a mixer?
<tertl3> no
<holstein> something with a preamp?
<tertl3> I wish i did
<tertl3> my bass amp
<holstein> you could try it
<tertl3> thats what i play guitar through
<holstein> you need something to bump the signal up
<holstein> on the way in
<tertl3> yeah, it goes out of the preamp out
<tertl3> into the PC
<holstein> well, turn it up to 11 ;)
<tjingboem> i have a /home but my terminal starts in /  Why?
<holstein> tjingboem: m@zagnut:~$ ls
<holstein> Desktop    examples.desktop  Pictures  storage    Videos
<holstein> Documents  Music             Public    Templates
<holstein> thats where my terminal starts
<astraljava> tjingboem: What's the output of `pwd` in a just started terminal?
<holstein> yup
<holstein> m@zagnut:~$ pwd
<holstein> /home/m
<tjingboem> sorry astraljava, be right back
<astraljava> tjingboem: I'll be afk for a couple of hours, so don't depend on me. :)
<tjingboem> astraljava, /
<holstein> interesting
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1469240
<tjingboem> and i have problems with a floppy drive that i do not have
<tjingboem> May 17 18:28:40 ubuntu kernel: [   42.732109] end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0
<tjingboem> May 17 18:28:52 ubuntu kernel: [   54.941034] end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0
<tjingboem> from /var/log/syslog
<holstein> did you just upgrade?
<tjingboem> maybe related, i do not know
<tjingboem> no, installed fresh
<tjingboem> but my home was already there
<holstein> OH
<holstein> i bet thats related
<holstein> i got no idea about how to straiten it out though :/
<tjingboem> it takes 30 seconds after logging in for my system to be operational
<holstein> how about a loco channel?
<tjingboem> then everything works normally
<tjingboem> holstein, ?
<holstein> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/
<tjingboem> ah
<holstein> mine is rather active
<holstein> -- #ubuntu-us-nc
<tjingboem> okay, thanks, i'll try elsewher :)
<holstein> when i boot, it seems like lucid is searching for a cdrom device
<holstein> i havent gotten very far in troubleshooting yet though
<tjingboem> does it takes a lot of time too?
<holstein> i say about 30 seconds more than i think it should
<tjingboem> ah, same thing perhaps
<holstein> its doing it on 2 boxes
<tjingboem> i can not compare it to Ubuntu itself, i have only UbuntuStudio installed
<holstein> shouldnt matter really
<holstein> for the basics under the hood
<tjingboem> i will try elsewhere, but i find that when there are too mayny people my question remain unnoticed
<holstein> OH
<tjingboem> text is flashing me by
<holstein> #ubuntu is always a mess
<holstein> i like #ubuntu-uk
<tjingboem> right
<tjingboem> i'll try that one
<tjingboem> the dutch people did not know either
<holstein> i'll let you know if i make any progress
<tjingboem> when i have an answer i will report it
<holstein> its going to be a while
<holstein> im slammed right now
<holstein> for a couple more days
<tjingboem> it is not a very urgent matter
<tjingboem> but in fstab Ubuntu insisted that i have a floppy, which i do not
<tjingboem> so i commented it
<holstein> hmmm
<tjingboem> but still it is looking for it
<tjingboem> i have read something like this and maybe i have to do something in the BIOS
<holstein> wouldnt hurt to look there
<tjingboem> anyway, thanks sofar. Time to take the children to bed :)
<holstein> tjingboem: laterz
<abstrakt> hey
<abstrakt> big problems with Ubuntu 10.04 amd64 and realtime kernel :/
<tertl3> yes
<tertl3> i have same problems
<abstrakt> dang
<tertl3> is jack working for you?
<abstrakt> tertl3, freeze -> (initramfs) prompt?
<abstrakt> tertl3, well, it was for a while this last time
<abstrakt> i've reinstalled twice now
<abstrakt> this latest time the crash happened right when i hit start on qjackctl
<tertl3> well, its bad news, but I am glad its not just an operator error for me  :)
<abstrakt> yeah me too :(
<abstrakt> but still
<abstrakt> that really sucks
<abstrakt> 64 bit was so much better
<tertl3> i have done dual boot and one partition with a rt
<abstrakt> i have a dual boot but win/nix
<tertl3> well, this was my first real attempt at using jack, but I cant seem to get any sound out of it
<abstrakt> and if the rt partition crashes and burns like that all the time, that's basically useless
<abstrakt> tertl3, there's #jack btw
<tertl3> yeah, I'm in there :)
<tertl3> so you dont get jack to run at all on RT kernel?
<tertl3> did you go here     https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudioPreparation
<abstrakt> tertl3, no not yet
<abstrakt> tertl3, "The web page is not available"
<holstein> ??
<holstein> works for me
<holstein> you can also try sudo qjackctl
<holstein> make sure its not a permissions issue
<abstrakt> tertl3, yeah i was going to suggest trying to run qjackctl as root
<abstrakt> tertl3, if that works then you just probably haven't edited your /etc/system/limits.conf
<abstrakt> tertl3, you need to give your audio group "realtime priority" in order to run qjackctl as a normal user
<tertl3> how?
<holstein> its all in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudioPreparation
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudioPreparation
<holstein> ooos
<holstein> sudo su -c 'echo @audio - rtprio 99 >> /etc/security/limits.conf'
<holstein> sudo su -c 'echo @audio - memlock unlimited >> /etc/security/limits.conf'
<abstrakt> yeah that's the bit
<holstein> looks like that
<abstrakt> seems like it should be using tee instead but whatever works
<holstein> theres a package for it too now
<holstein> a gui
<abstrakt> a package for limits.conf ?
<holstein> in the admin tab i think
<abstrakt> admin tab of what
<holstein> lucid
<holstein> studio
<abstrakt> holstein, er... tab?
<abstrakt> holstein, you mean menu?
<abstrakt> holstein, any thoughts on my initramfs freeze?
<holstein> system > administration > ubuntu studio settings
<holstein> or something like that
 * holstein is not in front of it right now
<holstein> abstrakt: do you have to have the RT kernel?
<abstrakt> holstein, yup
<holstein> have you tried the generic one?
<abstrakt> holstein, that's specifically what i need
<holstein> hmmm
<abstrakt> need the low latency for audio recording
<holstein> mabe just use the 32bit version?
 * holstein hasnt used the 64bit install yet
<abstrakt> holstein, that's specifically why i installed 64 bit though, 32 bit just wasn't fast enough
<abstrakt> and was crashing a bunch
<abstrakt> well, now i guess it's faster *and* it's crashing a bunch
<abstrakt> only primary difference is now this crash does NOT seem recoverable
<abstrakt> i get stuck at a prompt that says (initramfs)
<tertl3> holstien: that command said unknown ID
<holstein> tertl3: ??
<abstrakt> tertl3, just edit the file by hand and add those lines
<abstrakt> tertl3, sudo nano /etc/security/limits.conf
<abstrakt> tertl3, pico nano /etc/security/limits.conf
<abstrakt> tertl3, vim nano /etc/security/limits.conf
<abstrakt> i dunno what comes with ubuntu
<abstrakt> actually i know vim does but i don't know about nano or pico
<holstein> sudo gedit /etc/security/limits.conf
<holstein> gedit FTW ;)
<abstrakt> nah, vim ftw :)
<holstein> hehe
<abstrakt> gvim ftw actually
<holstein> i can get around OK in nano
<abstrakt> but vim would probably beat the crap out of tertl3 and he'd come crying back
<holstein> when i run vim, i need a google page open somewhere for reference ;)
<abstrakt> lol that's like saying i can get around ok in my front yard
<abstrakt> lol
<holstein> and i can
<tertl3> yeah, i tried vim once
<tertl3> its overly complex
<holstein> i have a server install
<holstein> an i did the config in vim
<tertl3> or either a exponential learning curve
<holstein> BUT i forgot it all right after
<abstrakt> holstein, you mean like one of these? http://www.viemu.com/vi-vim-cheat-sheet.gif
<holstein> i would have to do it more often to keep my chops up
<holstein> abstrakt: thats a good one
<abstrakt> tertl3, it's neither actually, but it all depends on what you need to do, if you are an author, like a writer, you probably want emacs, if you're a programmer you probably want vim
<abstrakt> holstein, yeh print that baby out and put it on ur desk
<abstrakt> holstein, then you don't need google :)
<holstein> w00t
<abstrakt> tertl3, if you don't code then you won't understand why vim is neither overly complex nor exponential to learn
<abstrakt> oh well
<abstrakt> bubbye then
<tertl3> when I choose between kernels at grub, it keeps everything else the same, and only changes the kernel?
<tertl3> it that how it works?
<holstein> yup
<holstein> you can just choose between them
<holstein> you could find a device that is not supported in one that is supported in the other
<holstein> BUT probably not
<tertl3> cool
 * tertl3 stcks with audacity and alsa for now
<tertl3> my RT kernel is running fine now
<holstein> thats a good place to start
<holstein> i always say, just start simple, and move up when you hit a wall and need something
<tertl3> yeah, only thing I really need jack for is to play with the effects
<tertl3> but, that can be badly distracting
<holstein> when you need it, you'll know :)
<tertl3> nothing wrong with clean guitar i suppose
<tertl3> alsa, I have a couple of pedals  :)
<tertl3> do you ever put effects on your upright for fun?
 * tertl3 takes a pinch of snuff
<tertl3> after all, I think you get more recognition for sounding good without a lot of effects when playing a traditional instrument
<holstein> tertl3: i use rakarrack onthe upright some
<holstein> it has a MIDI function too
<holstein> that project is awesome
<holstein> those guys hang in #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> transmorofix i think
<holstein> i want to say hes the main dev
<holstein> ANYHOW
<holstein> the MIDI is a little slow
<holstein> but i can use the bass to trigger a synth pad
<holstein> and run it through effects or whatever
<holstein> very cool
<tertl3> thats neat
<holstein> the latest 'testing' rakarrack has a looper too
<tertl3> dang, i really do need that  :)
<tertl3> theres got to be something I;m not doing properly for jack not play the sound
<holstein> JACK doesnt have to support your audio device
<holstein> could be that simple
<holstein> you'll want something else anyway
<holstein> if your going to do something in the 'pro' realm
<holstein> something with balanced in's, or preamps
<holstein> if your shopping on the 'cheap'
<holstein> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/422094-REG/Behringer_UCA202_UCA202_USB_Audio_Interface.html
<holstein> that works well
<holstein> just no preamps, or balanced in's
<tertl3> hmm
<tertl3> i guess I could look up that list for jack supported cards
<tertl3> but, would i get sound when jack is on if jack didnt support my card?
<holstein> tertl3: probably not
<holstein> if its not supported, it could partially work
<holstein> OR just be strange i guess
<holstein> im not a big fan of USB interfaces
<holstein> BUT its nice to be able to use the same interface easily with laptops and desktops
<tertl3> thats a nice and simple card
<tertl3> is the USB not slow?
<tertl3> i guess low latency answers that qustion
#ubuntustudio 2010-05-18
<psidrum> is it ok to install lucid apps into karmic
<holstein> psidrum: what apps?
<holstein> i did a few
<holstein> in the lucid beta days
<psidrum> ardourVST
<psidrum> but made for lucid
<holstein> is it a .deb?
<psidrum> its in a ppa
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> i dont know if you can add the PPA
<psidrum> ok
<holstein> shouldnt hurt to try though
<holstein> the problem is going to be
<psidrum> wouldnt screw up my system?
<holstein> what else is in the PPA
<psidrum> tons of stuff its from kxstudio
<holstein> if the PPA has other versions of software that you've already got installed
<holstein> THEN
<holstein> when you update
<holstein> your current version will want to be upgraded
<holstein> and that could be bad
<psidrum> even if the name is different? say Ardour, then ArdourVST
<psidrum> will it try to update the regular ardour
<holstein> well
<holstein> like jack
<holstein> jack2 from the KX ppa
<holstein> willl want to replace jack
<psidrum> i have 1.96
<holstein> and there could be some dependancy issues somewhere with some packages
<holstein> i would probably try it
<holstein> and just be cautious when upgrading
<holstein> however
<holstein> i would also probably just upgrade to lucid
<psidrum> ok will see, my current setup is great right now, running smooth
<psidrum> thats why i havent upgraded
<holstein> i know
<holstein> i just did
<holstein> finally
<holstein> i still havent really tested it though
<macinnisrr> I have a distro for beta release which contains more current versions (and more convenient scripts) of software, as well as realtime kernels with PAE support. I can package quite well, but have no idea how to make a source package or contribute upstream. How can I help?
<jussi> macinnisrr: please join #ubuntustudio-devel
<falktx> hi there
<falktx> i was told you guys were looking for a "backporter"
<falktx> i'll stick with lucid for some time (1 year at least), so I'll be happy to backport maverick packages anytime
<falktx> maybe we could have a ubuntustudio ppa for this ?
<jussi> falktx: please join us in #ubuntustudio-devel
<falktx> i search for that channel...
<falktx> see ya
<Pablo_> does ardour require real-tine to convert from multi track to stereo track like ProTools?
<rlameiro> Pablo_: i dont think ardour needs a realtime kernel for that
<Pablo_> ok thanks, ill give it a try.
<psidrum> i have dual core and my system stutters after a while playing 1080p mkv files is there anyway to prevent the stuttering
<rlameiro> stutter??
<rlameiro> sorry familiar with the word
<rlameiro> but 1080p is not dependent only on the dual coe processor
<rlameiro> it also depends on the graphic card
<psidrum> just installed xbmc it works, plays better than mplayer
<holstein> w00t
<holstein> i like vlc
<holstein> i end up using it for everything
<holstein> but xbmc is awesome
<psidrum> yea looks like they updated it, last time i installed it was buggy but now its nice!
#ubuntustudio 2010-05-19
<tjingboem> astraljava, ik had een probleem met de terminal maar die is opgelost
<astraljava> Huh? English please. :)
<jussi> poor astraljava doesnt know dutch...
<astraljava> jussi: Hehehe. :) Do you, punk? HUH?!
<jussi> astraljava: shh
<jussi> :P
<astraljava> :D
<fedel> hi! someone knows if can i use virtual instruments (in vst) in linux?
<fedel> and how I do this
<holstein> hey fedel
<fedel> hi holstein (and sorry about my english, i don't "speak" very well)
<holstein> fedel: no worries :)
<holstein> there is a way to do what you want to do
<holstein> i think it depends on the VST's
<fedel> hum, ok
 * holstein doesnt do much MIDI
<holstein> what VST's are you trying to use?
<fedel> i would like to use a vst plugin that emulate instruments
<holstein> yeah... do you know which one?
<fedel> one moment
<fedel> like nanotron (http://streetvst.blogspot.com/2007/06/nanotron.html)
<fedel> it's emulate a mellotron
<fedel> (i'm trying to use this and others vst's to stop using Ableton Live, I would like to use only linux to make my music's)
<holstein> let e give you a couple links
<holstein> and a suggestion
<holstein> -- /j #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> some guys over there have WAY more MIDI experience
<holstein> http://myubuntu.info/Info/vst/
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudioPreparation
<fedel> hum thanks, i'm looking for some channel abour this
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=976079
<holstein> ALSO
<holstein> just try looking for something in linux that does what you want
<holstein> there are all kinds of soft-synths and 'sound-font' players
<holstein> when i made the switch from cubase on XP
<holstein> i spent some time trying to get my favorite VST plug-ins working
<holstein> audio plugins
<holstein> then i just tried the plugins that we have freely available
<holstein> and for the most part, i feel they are much nicer
<holstein> and i was able to find better alternatives to the software i was use to
<fedel> cool, thanks for the tips
<fedel> i'm starting to use linux for music
<holstein> welcome aboard fedel :)
<fedel> thank you holstein =)
<holstein> i hope you find it as rewarding as i have
<fedel> i hope too!
<fedel> i need to go now, but i'll go back another day. thank you again holstein
<holstein> later
<fedel> see you
<ume> hi
<holstein> hey ume
<ume>  :'(
<ska> Do I need a midi-card to use things like rosegarden and zynaddsubfx ? If so, is there a recommeneded page?
<holstein> hey ska
<holstein> you dont
<holstein> you can use your qwerty keyboard to 'get your feet wet'
<holstein> OR any other method of creating MIDI input
<holstein> like, drawing the data in on a piano roll editor
<ska> holstein: We also have a low-range yamaha keyboard with usb midi-output.
<holstein> http://www.rosegardenmusic.com/doc/en/matrix-view.html
<ska> I suppose I need a way to get sound out too. I was looking at rakarrack too and it looks decent.
<holstein> ska: have you plugged it in to ubuntu yet?
<holstein> the USB midi keyboard?
<holstein> ska: rakarrack is Fn awesome
<ska> holstein: not yet.. I need to try that. Perhaps I should install ubuntustudio first :)
<holstein> BUT its only an effects processor
<holstein> ska: are you running ubuntu?
<holstein> you can get a lucid live CD
<holstein> and run something like 'lsusb' in a terminal
<holstein> and you should see the USB midi keyboard listed
<ska> holstein: sure.. I saw that raka got their fx from zynaddsubfx.. Yea I run generic ubuntu now.. but I need to re-install because the disks are old and failing.
<ska> Ok.. Im just starting out.. My normal work is linux/unix sysadmin, but I want to get back into music.
<holstein> cool
<ska> I'm sorta lost with midi.
<holstein> check out #opensourcemusicians
 * holstein doesnt do a lot of MIDI either
<ska> ok.. cool.. I'll try to hook some components together and re-visit.
<holstein> sure
<holstein> and you can try an ubuntu-based distro with a LIVE disc
<holstein> something like pure-dyne
<holstein> or KSstudio
<holstein> and see if your gear is compatible
<holstein> oops
<holstein> KXstudio **
<ska> sure.. I have a near-new AMD 64 system with a 3-core..
<ska> cpu that is.
<holstein> that should do it ;)
<ska> I got it to do some of this type of stuff. For my son too.. graphics etc.
<ska> Does ubuntustudio have a live cd?
<holstein> ska: thats the issue
<holstein> if you want to see how all the studio software works on a live distro
<holstein> you'll need to check out something like pure-dyne
<ska> ok.. thanks again.
<Pablo_> what would be a good USB 4 in 2 out interface for 8.04?
<holstein> hey Pablo_
<holstein> do you need mic preamps?
<holstein> http://www.samsontech.com/products/productpage.cfm?prodid=1901
<holstein> that thing is nice for the money
<Pablo_> no, but cheap is good
<holstein> and quite veratile as a stand alone device
<holstein> Pablo_: does it have to be USB?
<holstein> how cheap?
<holstein> whats your budget?
<Pablo_> i need USB for portability and ill be coming out of a mixer
<Pablo_> about $150-200
<Pablo_> I was just wondering about stability
<holstein> http://www.amazon.com/Behringer-UFO202-U-Phono-High-Quality-Interface/dp/B002GHBYZ0
<holstein> this is 2 in 2 out
<holstein> and under 40 bucks
<holstein> in my opinion
<holstein> if your not going to get something with balanced inputs
<holstein> you might as well go with that
<holstein> i know it works well in ubuntu
<holstein> decent latency
<holstein> SORRY
<holstein> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0023BYDHK/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp_sr_2?pf_rd_p=486539851&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe-1&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B002GHBYZ0&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0JDQACVT5JKPM2TM08X7
<holstein> thtas the one
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> Pablo_: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0023BYDHK/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp_sr_2?pf_rd_p=486539851&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe-1&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B002GHBYZ0&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0JDQACVT5JKPM2TM08X7
<holstein> thats the one
<holstein> the other one i linked is the 'phono' version
<Pablo_> sorry about that.
<Pablo_> does behringer stuff mostly work? i really need to be able to isolate 3 mics.
<holstein> i can only say for sure about that one unit
<holstein> because a fend uses it
<holstein> and likes it
<holstein> friend*
<holstein> Pablo_: you should look into the http://www.m-audio.com/products/en_us/FastTrackPro.html
<Pablo_> do you know of anyone havimg success witht the fastrack stuff?
<holstein> not sure
<holstein> i got an maudio midi keyboard
<holstein> works great
<holstein> other than that, i dont do audio over USB
<Pablo_> Im trying to get a decent laptop based rig so i dont have to gut my main system every other week.
<Pablo_> thanks for all your help though.
<holstein> anytime
<holstein> check out http://opensourcemusician.libsyn.com/
#ubuntustudio 2010-05-20
<KurtKraut> Is it possible to hear a feedback/loopback through speakers of a microphone plugged to a Ubuntu 10.04 desktop? My mic works properly, I can record its audio. I'm trying hear the feedback but it seems impossible, even messing up with mixers.
<tertl3> does jack have problems with ubuntu 64 bit?
<tertl3> it seems very unstable
#ubuntustudio 2010-05-21
<Zurd> hello?
<CaponeBH> Hey guys, how are you all?
<CaponeBH> Does anyone know a way to change the startup song?
<Zurd> does anyone know where i can get a CD .iso for the ubuntustudio hardy?
<Zurd> i dont have a dvd burner
<rlameiro> Zurd: there is no cd iso for ubuntustudio
<rlameiro> just dvd
<Zurd> thats a bummer
<Zurd> Thank You
<rlameiro> you can install a vanilla ubuntu and then install the ubuntustudio packages and then the RT kernel package
<rlameiro> CaponeBH: i am not sure how it is made, but it is possible for sure, google is yyour friend, i cant help much on there
<Zurd> rlameiro: Thanks :D
<CaponeBH> rlameiro: I tryed google it, but i just found ways to do on old versions like 6. something
<CaponeBH> rlameiro: it was possible on the sound control, not they changed that
<rlameiro> humm
<CaponeBH> By the way, does anyone updated from 9.10 to 10.04 and had any problem?
<rlameiro> CaponeBH: http://titotheman.wordpress.com/2009/11/06/changing-startup-sound-in-ubuntu-9-10-karmic/
<rlameiro> did you tried this?
<rlameiro> i didnt upgraded
<CaponeBH> nope, let me try! man if this works, you are the google man, cause i really tryed to find it, no lies!
<amstan> does anyone here have a cool ladish/jack2 setup?
<rlameiro> amstan: not yet, but i will ;)
<rlameiro> CaponeBH: does it work?
<CaponeBH> rlameiro: trying man, think it will work
<CaponeBH> just a moment
<CaponeBH> i will have to restart
<CaponeBH> but i come back
<CaponeBH> and tell u ok?
<rlameiro> ok
<CaponeBH> rlameiro: it didnt work man, i tryed many things, converted the mp3 that i want to .odd, change the name of the file to the same as the name of the startup song...
<CaponeBH> no it just dont play anything
<CaponeBH> I changed my login sound, but now when i do login with my user dont came out any sound, but when i do login as root, it works, does anyone know why?
<markl> good evening!
<markl> i have an MP4 file here from my camcorder that I would like to author into a DVD
<markl> what tools would you recommend I use for this?
<markl> looks like DeVeDe is the one to use
<Big_Laz> hi all
<Big_Laz> I've tried searching the forums, but I'm curious about avchd support in ubuntu
<jussi> Big_Laz: I reme,ber there was some support added, but Im not certain of details. Google or someone else can perhaps tell you more.
<Big_Laz> thanks
<toabctl> hi
<toabctl> does anybody know a program to tranpone music notes automatically?
<CaponeBH> Hey guys, how are you? Is there any chance that if i do the atualization from ubuntu 9.10 to 10.04 i have any problem with the system? Cause i did it from ubuntu 9.10 to 10.04 and sudently now my system stops working, goes to a black screen, and i have to restart it
<CaponeBH> Did anybody do the the atualization?
<holstein> CaponeBH: you mean distibution upgrade?
<holstein> i went from 9.10 to 10.04 on a couple boxes
<CaponeBH> holstein: Yeah, when you open the update windows, there is a button there saying, click here to upgrade to 10.04
<holstein> if your having graphics problems, i would suggest looking at the graphics driver
<holstein> i did an intel chip
<holstein> and an ATI
<holstein> i think there were some changes in drivers on Nvidia chips
<holstein> could be that the driver you were using is no longer there
<holstein> and you need to install a new package to get your graphics working
<CaponeBH> Im not having any problems with my ubuntu-studio, which is the one that really metters to me, just on my ubuntu that i use for tests, but my computer that i have ubuntu is really old, and ubuntu studio is an notebook from acer...aspire something... so, do you thing i will have some problem updating it?
<CaponeBH> Cause i did a mistake on the startup sound, and now just dont comes ou anything, so im thnking that if i upgrade, it will fix this
<holstein> if it were my box, i would DL lucid
<holstein> and try it live
<CaponeBH> i dont want to delete, i configured a lot my ubuntu studio
<CaponeBH> i dont wanna loose everything
<holstein> if it were my box, i would backup everything anyway
<holstein> as if i were going to lose everything
<holstein> then test with the live CD
<CaponeBH> yeah, btu thats not the problem, the problem is the configs that i did
<rlameiro> i didnt, i would go into make a backup of your home directory and then make a fiull install
<CaponeBH> i will have to do everything again
<holstein> CaponeBH: you should be fine
<rlameiro> or do a backup and try to upgrade, if it doesnt work then do a fresh install
<holstein> but the only way to be sure is to backup
<holstein> hell, you could image
<CaponeBH> the problem is that i have windows in this machine too, cause  need to program in .net
<holstein> with something like clonezill
<holstein> a
<CaponeBH> so if i update and have any problems that i will need to format ubuntu studio
<CaponeBH> i will have to format windows too
<holstein> nah
<holstein> you shouldnt
<CaponeBH> cause grup goes to hell
<CaponeBH> hehehe
<holstein> grub should just find the NTSF partition
<holstein> and give it an entry
<holstein> again *should*
<CaponeBH> so, its is possible to restore this comand? just a moment i will send you
<holstein> hey rlameiro :)
<holstein> i prefer the fresh install for sure
<CaponeBH> Go to System -> Preferences -> Starup Applications ... Look for “GNOME Login Sound” in the list.
<holstein> CaponeBH: im just glad that disabling the login sound seems to work now
<CaponeBH> i changed this file to change the sound, but just after that i realized that i could just change the sounds name and put a new one that i want with its name
<holstein> i couldnt get it to disable with karmic on a few boxes
<CaponeBH> holstein: yeah, u can disable and change it.
<rlameiro> CaponeBH: i saw your mistake
<rlameiro> you just need to change the file to .ogg
<CaponeBH> holstein: but i followed a topic that says to change the name of the sound  in the startup applications instead of just change the sound name
<CaponeBH> yeah
<holstein> CaponeBH: i would look around in gconf-editor too
<CaponeBH> i did that after
<CaponeBH> so now when i do login with root it works
<CaponeBH> but with my user it doesnt...with my user dont plays anything
<CaponeBH> that why i thought that if i upgrade, ubuntu will fix that, cause it will change my startup sound configs to the original
<rlameiro> CaponeBH: there is no system that can ensure the upgrade process
<holstein> hmmm
<CaponeBH> so after that, is just do it in the correct way and will probably work for my user and for root
<holstein> i have no idea
<rlameiro> not even linux
<holstein> its worth a try
<CaponeBH> think i will give a shot, but let me ask you guys a thing
<rlameiro> but on the server software usually is easier to do
<CaponeBH> when you are upgrading, it appears like...you have 76 files that wont be usable anymore, delete it?
<CaponeBH> something like that
<CaponeBH> its better to say not?
<holstein> READ EVERYTHING
<holstein> if you have questions, ask, or google
<holstein> some of those answers can give you an unbootable system
<rlameiro> yeap
<CaponeBH> im asking... dont need to be mad man.
<holstein> no worries
<holstein> just be cautious in there
<rlameiro> i installed 8 isos during the testing fase and it never broke the windows partition that i have laying arounf on the disk
<CaponeBH> im asking cause i trust more in someone that did before than on google, cause on internet that is a lot of wrong things, like this topic that i followed
<rlameiro> cya latter
<holstein> i did an upgrade, and said 'yes to the overwrite grub
<holstein> and my system didnt boot :/
<holstein> rlameiro: laterz
<CaponeBH> ok, so i will give a shot, tell u guys later what happened
<CaponeBH> thanks for the help
<holstein> CaponeBH: take your time, and good luck :)
<holstein> you'll be fine
<CaponeBH> thanks, hope so! hehe see u soon guys
<CaponeBH> Hey guys, me again
<holstein> ;)
<CaponeBH> i did a last try to fix what i've done, and guess what?
<CaponeBH> it worked
<holstein> w00t
<CaponeBH> so i will share with you, cause if someone have this problem in the future we can help him
<holstein> i think thats best
<holstein> if you upgrade now or not
<holstein> at least you 'kicked its ass' :)
<CaponeBH> Remember that i did that i changed the file in o to System -> Preferences -> Starup Applications Look for “GNOME Login Sound” in the list?
<holstein> yup
<CaponeBH> just a moment mobile
<CaponeBH> sorry hehehe...so keep going
<CaponeBH> i tryed to remade this file many times
<CaponeBH> and it wont work, so in a last try i thought, how about enter as root, copy the file data, and pasting as my user?
<holstein> cool
<holstein> i've made changes in gconf-editor before as sudo
<CaponeBH> so i entered as root, did a txt file with gedit, copyed all the data from the file, and paste as user, when i restarted, it worked. The funny thing is, i tryed before, but not copying from root, and didnt work! hehe
<holstein> and wondered why it didnt change anything ;)
<holstein> awesome CaponeBH
<CaponeBH> somethings are hard to explain in linux hehe but what i love is that the answer is always there in someplace! hehehe
<holstein> true
<CaponeBH> now i got go guys, thanks for the help, i have a class to give in half an hour, really got go, but i come back soon! Nice to meet you holstein, and thanks for the help!
<holstein> anytime CaponeBH , catch you later
<CaponeBH> :)
<nat_> hello can i ask a question about time lapse video
<holstein> nat_: you can ask ANYTHING ubuntustudio related
<holstein> will you get an answer ??
<holstein> we'll see
 * holstein is an audio guy
<nat_> sorry for the wait. i have photos. want to create time lapse. using avidemux.
<VehementStar> Ooooo, holstein, I have a question.
<VehementStar> What is the airspeed velocity of an unladen swallow?
<holstein> VehementStar: 3
<holstein> ;)
<VehementStar> hahaha
<VehementStar> On a serious note, I haven't messed with avidemux much
<holstein> i opened it wonce
<holstein> once*
<VehementStar> nat, a lot of us are audio and music people.
<VehementStar> I am graphically challeneged.
<holstein> looked like something i would try to use if i did video
<VehementStar> ugh
<VehementStar> I can't spell today
<VehementStar> or words come out in the wrong letter order
<VehementStar> stress is taking a toll
<nat_> today is friday afterall
<holstein> i just had my weekend :/
<holstein> 3 days off
<holstein> but i was sick for 2 of them
<VehementStar> I was sick 2 days this week as well
<VehementStar> then I nearly got fired yesterday
<holstein> w0w
<holstein> drag
<holstein> for calling in sick?
<VehementStar> For telling the department director the truth last week.
<holstein> OH
<holstein> theres your problem
<VehementStar> About our poor decision to go with this lame company to move our website so that we don't have to manage it anymore.
<holstein> i hope youve learned your lesson ;)
<VehementStar> All I did was give her facts.
<VehementStar> She felt that I was being "pompous"
<VehementStar> Oh, I learned my lesson.
<VehementStar> I escalated my plan to get out of here.
<holstein> some folks just want what they want
<holstein> shes probably a MAC user ;p
<VehementStar> holstein, those folks should never be in any position of power.
<VehementStar> EVER
<VehementStar> Anywhere
<VehementStar> I don't care if it's the tupperware club
<VehementStar> oh, holstein, I've been working on one of my new pieces with a friend
<holstein> sweet
<VehementStar> starting to come together nicely
<holstein> are you planning on recording it?
<holstein> or performing it?
<VehementStar> I already perform it
<VehementStar> solo
<holstein> cool
<VehementStar> I think I'm gonna record this when we get it polished
<VehementStar> and maybe a couple of others
<VehementStar> I can put on my site once I get it running how I want it.
<holstein> let me know if you want to stream it live
<VehementStar> k
<holstein> im sure the OSM folk would enjoy that
<VehementStar> streaming a performance live?
<VehementStar> I have actually thought about that a few times.
<VehementStar> I was gonna run the monitor into a machine and then stream to my shoutcast server
<holstein> i got an icecast server up
<holstein> OH
<holstein> ok
<holstein> that'll do it too :)
<VehementStar> I just haven't done it yet
<nat_> later
<nat_> nat out
<psidrum> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/04/oscar-winning-video-editor-goes-open.html-video-editor-!
<psidrum> yessss
<psidrum> finally
<psidrum> for any developers who would like to help http://www.editshare.com/index.php?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=208
<imgarysmith> hello
<psidrum> hell - o = hell on earth
<imgarysmith> ok
<imgarysmith> :S
<latenite> Hi Folks, How and Where do I define they way that "abcde" (audiograbber) names the files and directories it creates? I'd like to define things like: dirname=artistname and _ instead of " "
#ubuntustudio 2010-05-22
<Draggin> Good morning!
<Draggin> Astraljava - are you around?
 * Blank__ has had some fun getting US 10.04 working properly
<Blank__> it seems the latest nvidia driver can't compile its kernel module against the latest -rt?
<ScottL> Blank__, remember,the "latest" -rt kernel in the repositories is 2.6.31
<ScottL> the latest nvidia drivers probably were built against 2.6.32
<ScottL> 2.6.32 is what all other available kernels are for lucid
<Blank__> oh
<ScottL> i'm just guessing this may be the problem
<Blank__> good point
<Blank__> from what little i saw in the make.log, things seem to be missing
<Blank__> also, i'm not sure if this is a bug but the splash screens don't work with the rt kernel
<Blank__> actually, i was installing from the abogani ppa, and the latest rt there is .33
<Blank__> so that could still be the reason
<ScottL> oho, yeah, that could be it as well :)
<Blank__> would the only option be to grab the nvidia driver straight from their site?
<ScottL> hmm, i'm not sure actually, you might even talk to abogani when he gets on and ask him, or maybe in another channel #ubuntu-kernel?
<ScottL> i'm not really sure where to ask thought
<ScottL> s/thought/though
<dijenerate> hi all
<dijenerate> anyone ever experience a problem with ubuntustudio amd64 booting up on a device with usb input peripherals (mouse kybrd, touchscreen) and we get to the log in screen with no input devices functional
<dijenerate> ?
<dijenerate> so the only thing that can be done is to press the power switch and shutdown
<dijenerate> it's very irritating
<pixhelado> hi, i need help to install my graphic tablet
<holstein> hey pixhelado
<holstein> what do you have?
<holstein> i have a wacom
<holstein> id have to go look at the model #
<holstein> but it 'just worked'
<holstein> that was with a generic kernel running karmic though
<pixhelado> i have a UC-Logic Technology Corp. Genius MousePen 8x6 Tablet
<pixhelado> the is that when i push in the tablet the pointer goes to left up corner
<holstein> OH
<holstein> so it works
<holstein> its just funky?
<pixhelado> it works, but i cant configure it
<holstein> hmmm
<pixhelado> i try with wizardpen, but nothing
<holstein> i'll poke around on google a bit
<holstein> BUT i have VERY little graphics experience
<holstein> i plugged that wacom in
<pixhelado> im try all google tips
<holstein> and noticed it worked
<holstein> and unplugged it ;)
<holstein> im glad i didnt actually start browsing around
<holstein> and getting out the tablet
<skx> Ubuntu Studio doesn't have a network manager? :\
<skx> just an entry in network/interfaces?
<ScottL> skx, network-manager is on the dvd, you can install it from there
<skx> I can install it from a repository, I'm just surprised
#ubuntustudio 2010-05-23
<giacomoalbe> hi everyone.
<giacomoalbe> i'm a new user and i want some info...
<giacomoalbe> how can i find some info about hardware for record music with ubuntu?
<acerimmer> giacomoalbe: u there?
<giacomoalbe> what?
<acerimmer> did u get the info on hardware?
<giacomoalbe> no i cant
<acerimmer> book suggestion: "crafting digital media"  Author is the source of the 64 studio distro.  most of the book is devoted to music production
#ubuntustudio 2011-05-16
<Guest64470> hi
<Guest64470> is there any one in useing ubuntu
<Guest64470> hay doc24
<Guest64470> were i go to get help on ubuntu
<holstein> lol
#ubuntustudio 2011-05-17
<MrAps> rookie question here: how do I switch soundcards in ubuntustudio 10.10?
<holstein> MrAps: hey
<holstein> in what way?
<holstein> with JACK?
<holstein> with pulse?
<holstein> im in and out this AM
<holstein> if you cant get an answer, feel free to try #opensourcemusicians
<MrAps> I'm going to use audacity to record some voices and was trying to get my uca200 (behringer) runnig
<MrAps> yesterday didn't wanted to work but now it is
<MrAps> thought had to change something else beside the hardware in audacity but no. seems that te updates it had fixed it
<holstein> MrAps: guitarman over in #opensourcemusicians has that device
<holstein> but, im sure you will be told to try JACK with ardour
<holstein> that could be overkill for needs
<MrAps> in the end I will start using ardour but for getting out of the pinch I'm in audacity works fine. Still have to learn how to use ardour
<holstein> JACK is really what you need
<holstein> and audacity doesnt work all that great with JACK
<AutoStatic> MrAps: Selecting the right hardware in Audacity and then restarting Audacity should do the trick
<AutoStatic> MrAps: View - Toolbars - Device Toolbar
<AutoStatic> This will give you a toolbar that allows you to directly select the hardware you want. Every modification there only gets picked up after a restart of Audacity though in most cases.
<MrAps> got it! but usb audio is not there and now it doesn't record or playbat tru the uca jajajajaja
<MrAps> now or never ardour learning!
#ubuntustudio 2011-05-19
<Analog> hello guys
<Analog> i need help getting the 2.6.32 realtime kernel for Lucid, the one that can be used with the new firewire stack
<Analog> neither the alessio's or ubuntustudio PPA have it
<Analog> y don't know what to do
<Analog> hello?
#ubuntustudio 2011-05-20
<blender> Hi everyone! I need help configuring MIDI with PyMIDI on Ubuntu. It used to worked fine on 10.04, now with the upgrade the special device /dev/midi is missing or something's wrong. My midi device is properly connected. Anyone has an idea ?
<holstein> blender: im busy for a bit, but try #opensourcemusicians :)
<blender> thx!
#ubuntustudio 2011-05-21
<jerry_l> hello room.
<holstein> jerry_l: o/
<jerry_l> anyone know about syncing computers for recording?
<holstein> sure
<holstein> jerry_l: what do you have in mind?
<holstein> jacktrip or netjack is an easy way to share machines
<holstein> you can get decent latency between machine on a local network too
<holstein> i used to have a few P4's netjack'd
<jerry_l> i want to use 1 ubuntu studio for play back and another for a live line in and the recording the audio from the other machine.
<holstein> i called it the 'poormans dual-core' ;)
<jerry_l> i have a lot of P4 2.8ghz computers but only 1 core duo laptop. so i want to try the computers.
<holstein> well, just so you know
<holstein> ubuntustudio = ubuntu
<holstein> you dont have to or need to install ubuntustudio to do what you are trying to do
<holstein> and depending on your situation
<holstein> JACK might be overkill
<holstein> there are lots of things in pulse that i havent tried
<jerry_l> overkill?
<holstein> overkill, like too much
<holstein> JACK is not trivial
<holstein> if you havent used it
<holstein> SO, you want on machine playing something
<holstein> and another recording that sound, and a mic?
<holstein> you can use JACK on one machine for this kind of thing
<holstein> probably pulse too*
<holstein> im not sure you need multiple boxes
<holstein> audio is acutally relatively light on resources still
<holstein> unless you have 16 tracks and all kinds of plugins*
<jerry_l> when i record a guitar track then, set for playback, 2- enable next track for bass , play and record everything sounds great while recording and then end. and play back all and it will be a shred out of sync.
<holstein> jerry_l: what are you using?
<holstein> audacity?
<holstein> what you have is called latency
<holstein> JACK is helpful with that
<jerry_l> ardour and jack (1?)
<holstein> and ardour is supposed to correct for that
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> jerry_l: have you asked in #ardour?
<holstein> its really supposed to correct for latency AFAIK
<holstein> let me reffer you to #opensourcemusicians as well
<holstein> jerry_l: you can always tweak your jack settings
<holstein> for lower latency
<jerry_l> i cant find the ardour room yet on freenode. for some reason all of my saved channels are gone. pdgin.
<holstein> its just #ardour
<holstein> jerry_l: what is the latency reporting in setup in jackcontrol ?
<holstein> 23ms or so?
<holstein> i find anywhere near 10ms is tolerable
<jerry_l> i dont recall...
<holstein> i have a mixing profile and a tracking profile
<holstein> as well as others*
<jerry_l> 10ms.. writing it down.
<holstein> in 'setup' under jackcontrol
<holstein> the settings in the midder
<holstein> middle*
<jerry_l> let me turn on my laptop and look at the settings.
<holstein> frames/period and periods/buffer
<holstein> thats are the ones you want to tweak
<jerry_l> frames/period ? is how fast the line moves across screen?
<holstein> well, dont think screen
<holstein> its all about the time it takes the computer to process data
<holstein> and im not sure about the particulars
<holstein> i just know you can go too low and it wont work
<jerry_l> jack window up..
<holstein> or you'll get xruns*
<jerry_l> clicked setup.
<holstein> right
<holstein> in the midder
<jerry_l> frames= 1024
<holstein> middle*
<holstein> set frames/period to 256
<jerry_l> periods = 2
<holstein> and periods/buffer to 2
<holstein> and try starting jack again
<holstein> see if if complains
<jerry_l> start delay 2 secs?
<holstein> doesnt matter*
<holstein> leave the rest
<jerry_l> cool.
<holstein> the start delay wont effect latency
<jerry_l> driver alsa? dosnt ardour use oss?
<holstein> ardour is using JACK
<holstein> and jack can use whatever
<holstein> but ALSA is what you want if thats what was working before
<holstein> freebob is the old firewire driver
<holstein> firewire is the new one
<holstein> FFADO*
<holstein> thats the one i use
<holstein> jerry_l: you have an internal sound card?
<holstein> ALSA is what you want
<holstein> and, JACK might not start at this setting for an internal card
<holstein> but, you just raise the frames/period
<holstein> til it can start
<jerry_l> i have a 1 TB western digital external USB think that might work for recording and playback of less than 4 streams.?
<holstein> sure
<jerry_l> i have a Stealth Plug from IKmedia
<holstein> interesting... that 'just works' with JACK?
<holstein> with alsa?
<jerry_l> ohhh. laptop core duo 2ghz uses alsa and my P4 2.8s use OSS.
<holstein> JACK will use whatever you tell it to
<jerry_l> i dont have the stealth plug connected right now. that might be why it is alsa
<holstein> jerry_l: it should use ALSA as well
<holstein> you'll want to make several profiles then
<holstein> for using an internal card or the ik plug
<jerry_l> where do i go to make profiles?
<holstein> *preset
<holstein> thats what they are called
<holstein> up at the top in the setup window
<jerry_l> preset on Jack..?
<holstein> yup
<jerry_l> cool.
<holstein> for example, i have on that uses my internal sound card on my studio machine
<holstein> one with my firewire card that has 1.2ms latency
<holstein> and another that has 80+ms latency
<jerry_l> nice. was that firewwire 80ms
<holstein> yeah, its just to relax it a bit
<holstein> for plugins and whatever
<jerry_l> what barnd does 1.2
<jerry_l> brand..
<holstein> brand?
<holstein> i have a presonus firepod
<holstein> but, lots of gear can get below 10ms
<jerry_l> like $599.99
<holstein> not really any need for most too though
<holstein> jerry_l: i got my presonus firepod for $400 new
<jerry_l> cool.
<holstein> you can find them cheaper used now
<jerry_l> stealth plug 99.99
<jerry_l> are you using a firewire card or onboard firewire
<holstein> both
<holstein> i have a nice texax instruments onboard chip on a laptop
<holstein> and a TI chip on a PCI card in the studio, and a TI express card too
<jerry_l> mine is the dreaded intel problematic chipset.
<holstein> firewire?
<holstein> PCI cards are cheap and easy to find
<holstein> i have a VIA chipset thats not bad either
<jerry_l> i have a couple of the dell gx280 2.8ghz (no fire wire) and a custom computer.
<jerry_l> i find the dell gx280s alot for 100.00 so i get an extra when i can, and if someone needs one there it is already. no need to hunt one down.
<jerry_l> i gave my cousin a 1.8 p4 512mb 80gb with puredyne on it and told him i would be by to see what he has done.
<holstein> jerry_l: theres a really nice newer live puredyne like distro
<holstein> http://gnuguitarinux.sourceforge.net/
<jerry_l> i am using the one with the knife on it, but have seen ones with a fishing background?
<holstein> im not sure, i havent actually loaded it up
<holstein> just heard it was great, and puredyne is dated
<jerry_l> dwnld 90kbs. 472mb left.
<holstein> yeah, its small-ish too
<jerry_l> i think puredyne 700mb
<jerry_l> i wish there was a puppy studio.
<jerry_l> i love puppy.
<holstein> jerry_l: actually, there is
<holstein> lemme see if i can find the link...
<jerry_l> windows vista 64 crashed on me, best thing that has ever happended to me.
<jerry_l> i use like 4 thumb drives and with different puppy set ups on them and my 250gb as storage.
<holstein> http://www.livedistro.org/gnulinux/puppy-studio-31
<jerry_l> yeah,,,clicking.
<jerry_l> wow i am in love. downloading.....
<jerry_l> Additionally, a 500 Internal Server Error error was encountered while trying  to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.
<holstein> hmmm
<jerry_l> tried before and could not get it. even tried loooking for torrents.
<jerry_l> The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable  to complete your request.
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> i hope i can find the ISO somewhere
<holstein> i DL'd it
<holstein> jerry_l: ok
<holstein> http://xn--mns-ula.dk/PS/PuppyStudio3.3-rt.iso
<jerry_l> you are so my hero.
<jerry_l> does ".dk" mean another language?
<holstein> maybe*
<holstein> 3.3 is newer than the one i DL'd though
<jerry_l> @37.7kbs of 377mb.
<jerry_l> do you run live or installed?
<jerry_l> the cd seems to take alot longer to start up. but then is there a trade off of running from RAM?
<holstein> i just use ubuntustudio
<holstein> but, i like having these live CD's with JACK and an RT kernel
<holstein> to test hardware
<holstein> *since ubuntustudio is not a live installer yet
<jerry_l> i thought ubuntustudio installed to the harddrive?
<holstein> right
<holstein> we dont have a live CD yet
<holstein> we are talking about implementing that for 12.4
<holstein> 12.04*
<jerry_l> cause i was thinking i had it installed..?
<holstein> i just have ubuntustudio here
<holstein> OR ubuntu installed with studio pacakges
<jerry_l> if my cousin impresses me with what he could do in a week of puredyne, i was going to give him a dell 2.8ghz 1gb 500gb ubuntu studio dell.
<jerry_l> that would be tommarrow.
<jerry_l> laptop latency 46ms. owww.
<jerry_l> core duo 64bit.
<holstein> its got a lot to do with the sound devices too
<holstein> and maybe kernel*
<holstein> its less to do with the kernel these days
<holstein> debian doesnt have a realtime kernel anymore
<holstein> we wont be needing one at all, even for firewire, much longer
<jerry_l> problematic intel soud device vt1708s Analog does not play well with intel chipset in linux. but it does function.
<jerry_l> changed the frames to 256 and the latency droped to 11.6ms.
<jerry_l> what is meant by realtime kernel?
<holstein> well, you dont want to do audio with an internal card anyways
<jerry_l> and i thought firewire used 1% processor compared to USB 11%.
<holstein> its so easy and affordable to get something like that plug you have
<holstein> or something maudio with a preamp
<jerry_l> true.
<holstein> realtime kernels give me lower latency
<jerry_l> i have a MBOX mini also
<holstein> for particulars, youd have to look it up
<holstein> most of these patches are getting adopted into the generic kernel though
<holstein> AFAIK
<jerry_l> 2:39:11 left until puppy arrives.
<jerry_l> holstein thank you very much for your help. i am going to change the latency on the computers and see how they do. and if its not enough then jack net?
<holstein> nah
<holstein> thats not really going to help
<holstein> try #opensourcemusicians and/or #ardour if you dont want to spend some money
<jerry_l> ?
<holstein> its not the computer speed
<jerry_l> true
<holstein> you can get lower latency on a slowermachine
<jerry_l> like a 1ghz?
<holstein> sure
<holstein> ive ran dynebolic on an 800mhz p3 with 256 or ram
<holstein> got under 20ms with simple tasks
<holstein> anyways, you are experiencing latency for suer
<holstein> sure*
<holstein> you have options
<jerry_l> i think i have a dynebolic iso but puredyne was working pretty well.
<holstein> db is old
<holstein> you dont want that
<holstein> im just saying
<holstein> you have plenty of computer for what you are trying to do
<jerry_l> thankx.
<holstein> sure
<holstein> experiment with the latency, and if not
<holstein> come back and we'll try something else :)
<holstein> good luck
 * holstein is getting horizontal... GN
<jerry_l> thanks its midnight and i have to work on my truck in the morning.
<jerry_l> signing off. to test a few minutes before bed. thankx.
#ubuntustudio 2011-05-22
<busigast> hey guys
<busigast> i have a lill problem here i just installed ubuntu studio and i have a Presonus Firestudio Project soundcard i want to use, but it dosent seem to work out of the box, im kinda new to linux, can anyone help me ?
<kisil> Anyone know where I can find technical docs about the sound architecture in 11.04? Since the changes, my Tascam sound card is sometimes not loading correctly
<holstein> kisil: what card?
<holstein> im going to say, maybe the kernel change
<kisil> Tascam us122
<kisil> The card loads correctly some of the time
<holstein> kisil: i have one of those
<kisil> so I think it "works"
<holstein> yeah, its just finicky it seems
<kisil> I have it configured with a udev script, and it seems that's not loading sometimes
<holstein> i have a 122l
<kisil> usx2yloader doesn't run
<holstein> i dont use that card much
<kisil> I was going to ask, how did you configure it? I know there are a couple of ways
<holstein> and when i have gotten it to work, it wasnt really worth the effort
<kisil> What do you use instead?
<holstein> right now, my main rig is a presosun firepod
<kisil> I'm open to getting another card, just haven't bothered since this was working for a while
<holstein> kisil: i wouldnt get new hardware if thats working for you
<holstein> just go back to 10.04
<holstein> thats what im running
<holstein> 10.04 with KXstudio ppa's
<holstein> anyways, i use jackd -RP50 -dalsa -dusb_stream:1 -r44100 -p64 -n2
<holstein> with the 122l
<kisil> I've had other issues, so it's something I've been thinking about
<holstein> but, i think the l and non-l versions are quite different
<kisil> I didn't know there was an L version
<kisil> Thanks for the input
<holstein> sure
<holstein> kisil: check #opensourcemusicians as well :)
#ubuntustudio 2012-05-14
<qheolet> how many bots has this channel?
<mighty_aboba> I installed xfce 4.10 from Xubuntu ppa and all is okey)
<mighty_aboba> If someone want to install new xfce
<plotino> hi everybody
<plotino> i was wondering why ubuntustudio dont let me update single program as hydrogen?
<plotino> hi again
<plotino> same question
<plotino> i was wondering why ubuntustudio dont let me update single program as hydrogen?
<astraljava> plotino: Can you describe your problem more accurately? Like pastebin your attempts to upgrade in terminal?
<plotino> in synaptic the choiche to update the packet is grey out. No chance to update
<plotino> i would likr to update only some packets and not the entire distro
<astraljava> plotino: Hmm... well if you're up-to-date with the packages, then it just means there is no newer option available for that release. Only certain versions are supported for certain releases.
<astraljava> plotino: Your only option would be to see whether there's a newer version in -backports.
<holstein> for the record, "ubuntustudio" is not keeping you from doing that plotino
<holstein> you can build the latest version of whatever you choose and use it
<mighty_aboba> Len-dt, Hi)
<mighty_aboba> What DAW do you use for your work?
<holstein> ardour is the main one
<holstein> qtractor is one a lot of MIDI folk use
<holstein> openoctave is one to keep an eye on
<mighty_aboba> wow, openoctave
<mighty_aboba> first time i hear about this
<mighty_aboba> is it a daw?
<mighty_aboba> sorry, i know English is not good
<mighty_aboba> what is "to keep an eye on" mean?
<mighty_aboba> ok, i understand what is "to keep an eye on" mean))))
<mighty_aboba> Do you used openoctave?
<holstein> mighty_aboba: nop
<holstein> e
<holstein> theres #openoctave though... seems like a good project to watch
<mighty_aboba> okey, thanx
<mighty_aboba> very interesting project
<qheolet> yes very interesting
<qheolet> i send to a freiend of mine that compose and have a mini studio
<plotino> so
<plotino> i have tried
<plotino> apt-get install rosegarden
<plotino> it says prrgram is at the last version available
<plotino> it is 10.02
<plotino> while in the rosegarden website the last stable is 11.11
<holstein> plotino: 10.04?
<holstein> plotino: whats the overall issue?
<holstein> plotino: i would say, try and not change the versions too much... its part of the convinience of ubuntu that you can really break and get into trouble with
<plotino> im using unbuntu studio 10.4
<holstein> plotino: 10.04?
<plotino> ok
<holstein> plotino: i am as well
<holstein> plotino: try 12.04 live if you'd like
<holstein> plotino: that is long term support as well, and i plan to upgrade soon
<plotino> but for example if i enable the jack transportation in rosegardeg it fails to start correctly
<holstein> plotino: but you dont know that that is because of the versioning
<plotino> exactly
<holstein> plotino: i usually open synaptic and "force" an ealier version
<plotino> but maybe similar bug should be fixed bt new versions ..
<holstein> plotino: you can try 12.04 live and see, without changing your current install
<holstein> you can see if the newer versions have any effect
<holstein> otherwise, it could just be a known bug that you are fighting to work around, that will just now work
<holstein> not work*
<holstein> ardour3 has midi support
<holstein> qtractor is what most folk use instead of rosegarden these days
<plotino> rosegarden is bad for you?
<holstein> plotino: i dont use sequencers much
<holstein> plotino: you can ask in #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> im literally speaking from experience and what i see in that channel
<holstein> most folks use qtractor
<plotino> ok
<holstein> theres no features in RG that would make me pull my hair out trying to use it
<holstein> i would just use one of the many other midi sequencers
<holstein> the one in ardour 3 being top of the list, since it will be the big one that most folks will be using
<jonasmu> hola
<qheolet> hola
<astraljava> aloha
<qheolet> Aloha!
<qheolet> Astral Java!!!
<qheolet> /con/com
<qheolet> /con/con
#ubuntustudio 2012-05-15
<myrddinemrys765> ello everyone, I would like to ask you a question, if that is the right place.  I've just done a clean install of ubuntu 12.04 on my iMac, and everything works as it should, except for the audio, that does not work well. If I play audio files without connecting my hi-fi system, the volume is good, loud; but if I connect the stereo, it is incredibly low, and I have to push it to the top to even hear music.
<myrddinemrys765> I use gnome3, and the mixer is set to the maximum; alsamixer is set to the max too.  it would seem to be a problem of the hi-fi system, but it works fine and play audio loud from my laptop. The hifi is connected to my computer (an iMac, I repeat) via the "headphones" hole, with a 3.5mm cable. This problem is present even if I boot from the livecd and i play audio from it.
<myrddinemrys765> Please give me some advices about that, and sorry for my not very good english :)
<mbeierl> Has anyone had problems with qtractor and large files?  I recorded approximately 3 hours of audio in one shot and while the file on the disk is fine, when I attempt to play it back, it only shows the audio peaks for about the first 20 minutes and at that point both the peaks and audio playback act as if there is no audio.
<holstein> mbeierl: try the file in a differnt player
<holstein> mbeierl: try importing it into ardour for example.. try opening it in VLC or something like a converter
<holstein> mbeierl: i know i have had issues with larger files and lower spec hardware
<mbeierl> holstein, to be clear, it is not the file that is the issue.  it's qtractor itself.  Just wondering if it's a known limitation or if there's a workaround (other than splitting the file and importing the individual chunks)
<MaynardWaters> I am going to give a presentation on how to use ubuntu studio on friday, does anyone have any suggestions for content of youtube videos where people have done really awesome things with US
<holstein> mbeierl: so, the file works fine in ardour?
<holstein> MaynardWaters: i just showed JACK in action pretty much when i did it at my LUG
<holstein> MaynardWaters: http://www.wnclug.info/2011/05/holstein-linux-audio.html
<mbeierl> holstein, actually... I just noticed there is a glitch in it that makes it appear to end at 17m13s...  If I split around that, it's better
<holstein> yup.. that was my solution with a simlar sized file in ardour
<holstein> i split the project up
<mbeierl> holstein, I must have had some sort of xrun at that moment in the capture.
<mbeierl> actually that was the reason I switched to studio - the low latency kernel, but apparently even that's not good enough on this hardware.
<holstein> mbeierl: maybe... exportinty it and testing as i suggested ealier should "sterilize" that from the file
<holstein> exporting*
<holstein> mbeierl: the lowlatency kernel is in the repos
<holstein> you can use it with any of the *buntu's
<holstein> likely, the best increase in performance and quality will be, if you are using an internal audio interface, upgrading to something more appropriate for audio creation
<mbeierl> ah!
<holstein> ubuntustudio *is* ubuntu
<holstein> just as xubuntu *is* ubuntu
<mbeierl> yes, I am using the built-in line in interface, capturing off an aviom
<mbeierl> yes, but I could not find a low latency kernel for the 11.10 stock that I was running
<holstein> mbeierl: theres a PPA
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/~abogani/+ppa-packages is what i would refernce
<holstein> however, that is not the issue
<holstein> for me, if i had an internal card, i would just relax the JACK settings
<holstein> you dont *need* lowlateny to do what you are doing
<mbeierl> do tell.  I'm getting too many underruns
<holstein> mbeierl: relax the JACK settings
<mbeierl> sorry - new to jack.  how do I do that?
<holstein> mbeierl: in the jack settings, raise the frames/period and the periods/buffer
<holstein> experiment
<holstein> id say start with 1024 frames/period and 2 or 3 periods/buffer
<mbeierl> sorry - how do I get to the jack settings?
<holstein> MaynardWaters: you might also demo the new live CD
<holstein> mbeierl: in the qjackctl GUI window, theres a button labeled "setup"
<mbeierl> qjackqtl - thanks!
<holstein> you want to have JACK *not* running, then tweak.. start... test.. stop... tweak, start, test... so on
<holstein> the only person/company that could help you with this setting wont, so you just have to test
<mbeierl> got it.  thanks very much for the help.  I was wondering where this stuff was kept!
<holstein> unless you actually find someone with that exact hardware using JACK
<holstein> that can be handy
<holstein> check out #opensourcemusicians if its slow here and you need help tweaking :)
<mbeierl> yep. sitting in #opensource already.
<mbeierl> holstein, wow!  just a slight increase made a huge difference in the playback when going through effects and jamin.  Thanks again!
<holstein> mbeierl: enjoy!
<rodriguezcheri> can someone help me? I have a problem with the audio in my web browser
<rodriguezcheri> the audio doesn't work when look at videos
<plotino> hi
<andersj> hi
<andersj> i'm having trouble getting my edirol fa-101 working
<andersj> i had it working .. but i had to reinstall on another media and after that i cant seem to get the soundcard working
<andersj> i get this errormessage
<andersj> http://pastebin.com/fq9jqiQ6
<andersj> pleas someone help me
<nutate> what's the issue?
<andersj> http://pastebin.com/fq9jqiQ6
<andersj> errormessage when trying to start jackd
<nutate> yeesh, what's your hardware?
<andersj> um.. all of it?
<nutate> no your firewire interface
<andersj> my soundcard you mean? edirol FA-101
<andersj> or do you mean my internal firewireport?
<andersj> the funny thing is that i had this working before
<nutate> no
<nutate> all i see is: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1398551
<nutate> i have a presonus firebox, but I'm not using it right now
<andersj> i dont have ubuntustudio-controls
<andersj> dont seem to anyway
<andersj> i get the same errormessage when trying any settings with the firewire driver
<nutate> hmm
<nutate> yea i really have no idea ... sorry :-/
<nutate> does it work with jack + alsa?
<andersj> huh?
<andersj> what do you mean?
<andersj> does what work with jack + alsa?
<andersj> i'm a total noob at this
<andersj> i've run some linux and know my way around editors an such.. but configuring firewire audio...
<andersj> the most irritating thing about this is that this card has worked..
<andersj> but i had to reinstall and forgot the settings.
<andersj> i have updated the bios since then
<andersj> and i really hope that its not because of that
<MaynardWaters> holstein: I am getting very comfortable with install, but I plan on telling everyone that they could use a live cd, bc i am sure some of the old people are going to be like "what is a live cd?"
<nutate> ah
<andersj> what?
<nutate> andersj, you should be able to run jack with an alsa backend and see if it will work with your internal soundcard
<andersj> it does
<nutate> to see if you are having trouble with real time jack or something
<andersj> if i use the internal soundcard it works nice
<andersj> ahh..
<andersj> i unchecked realtime and it worked
<andersj> but that seems wrong
<nutate> andersj, also it could be the raw1394 mod
<nutate> ah
<nutate> well ya
<nutate> sure
<nutate> not what you want.
<nutate> chances are your user isn't in the real time group or something
<nutate> can root run it realtime?
<andersj> i got this aswell
<andersj> Tue May 15 22:06:37 2012: [1m[31mERROR: JackEngine::XRun: client = PulseAudio JACK Sink was not run: state = 2[0m
<andersj> Tue May 15 22:06:37 2012: [1m[31mERROR: JackAudioDriver::ProcessGraphAsyncMaster: Process error[0m
<nutate> well that's more likely from it being not realtime
<nutate> but ... i'm not sure
<nutate> back in a sec
<andersj> brb.. i'm gonna try a thing
<nutate> ya
<andersj> damn
<andersj> i added myself to a group called rtkit
<andersj> hopng that it would have something to do with realtime
<andersj> no i'm getting another error
<andersj> ue May 15 22:15:42 2012: [1m[31mERROR: firewire ERR: Could not start streaming threads[0m
<andersj> ok.. will reboot.. see ya in a biit
<andersj> hi gglitch
<andersj> you any good with realtime  and firewire?
<gglitch> andersj: Sorry, no; I have never tried to use either a realtime kernel or any firewire peripherals. Having trouble?
<andersj> yup.. if i try to run my edirol fa-101 with realtime in jackd is doesn work
<andersj> i i get alot of xrun errors
<andersj> i guess i'll have to try some forums
<andersj> worst case i guess is to get a expresscard firewire instead of the internal
<andersj> i've read that some ppl have had problems with them
<nutate> also try #kxstudio
<MaynardWaters> in a room full of acousticians I am planning on showing off ubuntu studio, I feel like my presenation will be pretty impressive if I can get jack ardour and 3 other programs linked and playing nicely together, any suggestions on the 3 other programs, im thinking hydrogen, a synth and ....maybe a sampler
<MaynardWaters> I again welcome comentary and suggestions
<andersj> that sounds like fun
<MaynardWaters> help me make it more fun andersj
<andersj> im sorry dude.. this is my first day with ubuntustudio and my soundcard
<andersj> i really dont know how to make it more fun
<andersj> brb..
<andersj> hi.. anyone here?
<vidkid> hello ive been trying to get some help with cinerella
<vidkid> but if anyone does video editing i believe its a general question
<vidkid> can anyone help in this subject??
<vidkid> well ill keep this open for a bit....
<vidkid> if anyone can advise on resizing....since my clips are already at 1080p
<holstein> vidkid: what subject?
<holstein> maybe try the specific channels for the apps
<vidkid> hi
<vidkid> i tried cinelerra but no answ
<vidkid> i think its general to video editing
<holstein> yeah, you might have to wait
<holstein> has it been 24hours?
<holstein> i'll just suggest trying on of the more supported apps
<holstein> openshot.. kdenlive
<vidkid> i just want to have my subject in front of a green screen smaller without re-encoding again...
<holstein> more developed... arguably
<vidkid> i tried maybe i can just stay on kdenlive
<vidkid> its similar enough...
<holstein> vidkid: Scott, who is not here now did that with openshot
<vidkid> but no one seemed to be around
<vidkid> in cinelerra i know for some people in europe its already quite late
<vidkid> and in the meantime i keep reading up on the docs but im green at all this!
<vidkid> in the end ill just have to wing it cause i have to keep working on it....but if you dont hear anything ill switch back to another chat in a bit....thnks!
<holstein> vidkid: good luck
<vidkid> btw re: ubuntu studio  is cinelerra in the repos?
<vidkid> 12.04
<vidkid> will be installing it soon...
<vidkid> oh yes its in ppa for 12.04
<vidkid> ok have a good one (day, eve?)
#ubuntustudio 2012-05-16
<MaynardWaters> hey, I have ardour open and Jack Audio Connection kit.  I hit activate, and now I cant get the mic turned off
<MaynardWaters> its creating a great hiss of nausty feedback when I dont have my headphones plugged in
<MaynardWaters> any suggestions
<MaynardWaters> ok, its still live like that but, I have been able to get hydrogen recording directly into ardour.... yessss
<MaynardWaters> when installing new software is it best to have jack running, or not, or doesnt matter?
<MaynardWaters> every recording is at least the mic and then other things too.... urg
<holstein> MaynardWaters: you want to start JACK first.. then start the other software
<holstein> MaynardWaters: internal sound cards are a challenge
<holstein> i would try looking in alsamixer and see if you can mute the mic
<jumpy> hi there
<jumpy> is there a way to netinstall the ubuntu studio?
<jumpy> so i can use a small (100mb ) image on usb and grab the packages I want from the *net?
<jumpy> or should i be looking at another distro if that's my preferred way of installing
<MaynardWaters> holstein: I have gotten to a point where I have had 5 things recognized with jack... it appears that manually seetting up the connections each time I open/close a program is the best way to interact with jack, but I have not been able to isolate the mic feedback that I have been gettting
<MaynardWaters> I'll check the alsamixer and see if I can kill the mic there, thanks for the suggestions
<MaynardWaters> thanks!/j #rosegarden
<holstein> MaynardWaters: the internal sound card will show up as one big device
<holstein> all the ins
<holstein> thats by design
<holstein> its not intended for the use case you are presenting
<holstein> sometimes, you can mute the mic, sometimes, its just all in on 2 channels
<holstein> i say, get *any* little USB device and enjoy all of the improvements that brings
<qheolet> people do you have samples wht you do with ubuntu Studio audio, images, web dev, movies stc stc stc
<holstein> qheolet: i use ubuntu... so everything i do is with ubuntu
<qheolet> same
<holstein> http://holstein.bandcamp.com/ is some of the stuff with just me
<qheolet> great!
<holstein> :)
<MaynardWaters> holstein: I have a tascam us -122 are you saying that any external sound card will improve preformance?
<MaynardWaters> holstein: nice bass!
<holstein> MaynardWaters: thanks
<holstein> i have a US-122 as well... that should work great
<MaynardWaters> I use it with a desktop, and ardour...my housemate set that up, and I dont think jack is used in that situation
<holstein> JACK is usually overkill for most folk
<MaynardWaters> do you think If I mess with the settings in jack I can make thigns work better with my internal sound card?
<holstein> MaynardWaters: no
<holstein> MaynardWaters: thats a hardware limitation... nothing to do with JACK at all
<holstein> the card is presented to JACK, and JACK does what it does
<holstein> you might hack alsa somehow to lose that mic
<holstein> internal cards are awful though
<MaynardWaters> the alsamixer allowed me to turn down/off the mic
<holstein> right
<MaynardWaters> now im trying to get rosegarden to output some sound
<holstein> that has nothing to do with JACK for example
<holstein> MaynardWaters: RG makes no sound
<MaynardWaters> so there are multiple sound systems at work at the same time?
<holstein> RG is a sequencer... you point it to a sound module
<MaynardWaters> if I load up a midi file, it should make some sound
<MaynardWaters> I can see the meter in rosegarden and it really looks like it wants to output some sound
<holstein> MaynardWaters: nope... that midi file is just telling RG to play a virtual instrument you have not specified yet
<MaynardWaters> oooooooooooo
<holstein> yup.. you'll see meters moving and hear no sound
<holstein> RG makes no sounds
<MaynardWaters> so i have to have something like qsynth open to actually create the sounds
<holstein> MaynardWaters: RG is just a sequencer
<holstein> MaynardWaters: to hear sounds, you need something that makes sounds... something that RG uses as a sound modules
<holstein> module*
<MaynardWaters> what sythn do you recommend works best with rosegarden?
<holstein> MaynardWaters: i use whatever i need, sound wise
<holstein> MaynardWaters: zynaddsubfx? or the new fork, yoshimi
<holstein> MaynardWaters: or, some external hardware unit
<MaynardWaters> yep thats installed
<holstein> they all work best with RG
<holstein> JACK lets you route whatever you want
<MaynardWaters> ok got jack, rosegarden and yoshimi open... now Im going to try to connect them with jack
<MaynardWaters> I need to figure out the difference between the "connections" box in jack and the patchbay
<holstein> MaynardWaters: just dont use the patchbay
<holstein> "connections" is the patchbay
<holstein> there are other GUI alternatice to qjackctl as well
<holstein> as in #opensourcemusicians ...i just use qjack and manually connect each time
<MaynardWaters> ok, one thing at a time, im still with the default jack gui
<MaynardWaters> joshimi has shown up in the readable clients, but not the writeable clients
<MaynardWaters> so it looks to me like I can output things from yoshimi to rosegarden, but not the other way around
<holstein> MaynardWaters: you might need to use a2jmidid
<holstein> MaynardWaters: i assure you it'll work
<holstein> MaynardWaters: again, those guys in #opensourcemusicians are the ones that really know
<holstein> i dont do much midi
<MaynardWaters> ok, ill move my chatter over then for now then, got a2jmidid
<qheolet> Holstein add you in G+  Nice music!
<holstein> qheolet: thanks!... i need to get more active there in g+
<holstein> OK folks.. im out... im taking lunch to my girlfriend, then im taking my bass to the lake where its quiet... going to work on some bach and try and finish making some charts
<holstein> MaynardWaters: feel free and chatter up in here all you want.. im just trying to point you to where you might find more appropriate help :)
<holstein> enjoy!
<qheolet> see you!!
<MaynardWaters> holstein: enjoy the lake and bass
<astraljava> Rebel bass? http://astraljava.kapsi.fi/rebel_bass.jpg
<qheolet> people do you have samples what you do with ubuntu Studio audio, images, web dev, movies stc stc stc
<holstein> astraljava: lol
<len-dt> astraljava, i'd prolly hurt myself on that bass.
<tgm4883> Just a quick note, there appears to be a broken image in the top middle on the website. Also, 12.04 isn't listed on http://ubuntustudio.org/downloads (although it is on the front page)
<len-dt> tgm4883, there is a whole new website coming soon. Sorry for the delay.
<tgm4883> len-dt, no worries, I was actually just checking what your recommended ISO arch was
<tgm4883> we (mythbuntu) just changed to 64-bit
<len-dt> We have both 32 and 64 bit ISOs
<tgm4883> right I was just checking if you recommended one
<len-dt> It depends on your needs.
<len-dt> If 32bit apps are used a lot... like wine 32bit has to be used. I think the guys with 64bit systems tend to use the amd64 ISO though.
<len-dt> I have 32bit systems and so use the i386 ISO.
#ubuntustudio 2012-05-17
<MaynardWaters> hey guys, what is an program which can read a midi file
<len-dt> MaynardWaters, there is more than one kind of midi file.
<len-dt> Hydrogen reads a midi file, qtractor does, rosegarden, PD, Musescore.
<len-dt> I can't tell you if any of them will read your midi file :)
<MaynardWaters> len-dt: so If I downloaded some random midi file from: http://www.classicalmidiconnection.com/midiplay/playmidi.shtml?midi/c2/befelis
<MaynardWaters> and I wanted to use that and put it thorugh a synth, ...hummm
<MaynardWaters> musescore crashed :(
<MaynardWaters> when i go to the open selection in in Hydrogen it doesnt see any midi files
<MaynardWaters> qtracktor also didnt have an option to open a midi file :(
<MaynardWaters> bwhahah rosegarden, I thought you were going to betray me, but you did not
<len-dt> MaynardWaters, I think you are talking about mid files. Those are more specific.
<len-dt> All sequencers have a file that stores midi info in them, but I think a lot of the apps I listed have their own format.
<len-dt> pykaraoke says it handles *.mid files too. and Muse is another. aplaymidi (part of the alsa package) says it does too.
<studio-user766> yep
<MaynardWaters> len-dt I was able to sometimes get rosegarden to open up and play some of the random .midi files I found on the interwebbies
<len-dt> Good to know.
#ubuntustudio 2012-05-18
<AriMartti> any way install ubuntu studio from console / alternate install?
<AriMartti> this #¤%#& installer freezes any time i tried it
<AriMartti> tried with 'noacpi nolapic' 'acpi=off', both and normal way'
<AriMartti> also "live system" or "install ubuntu studio" alternatives
<AriMartti> in live system it freezes "Where are you?" dialog in ubiquity, not so interesting logs in /var/log/installer/debug
<AriMartti> tried also using ' ubiquity --desktop %k --debug gtk_ui & ' command-line parameters
<AriMartti> in plain installer gui it freezes in "importing users" dialog
<AriMartti> both way tried to wait over 4 hours in freezed view
<holstein> AriMartti: can you get to a live desktop?
<holstein> AriMartti: you can install ubuntustudio-desktop from wherever you like
<AriMartti> holstein: yes, i'm now downloadin ubuntu official alternate installer
<AriMartti> only wonder why there aren't alternative ways to install on live dvd
<AriMartti> holstein: yes, i had the live desktop
<AriMartti> but no linux installed on hard disk
<AriMartti> but maybe that's clear for everyone that i'm so unhappy with that ubuntu studio installer dvd
<AriMartti> so let's speak about video capturing
<AriMartti> how necessary the real-time kernel is when capturing analog video to hard drivee?
<AriMartti> i'm trying to construct perfect budget-class video capturing machine
<AriMartti> i already have a PC with 2,3 GHz quad AMD, 8 GB RAM and nVidia GTX7800 GPU
<AriMartti> i'm wondering if i need a 64 GB SSD for swap and 3 TB HDD for video data (180 h video in VHS tapes)
<licensed> i would like to start with home studio.. i'm in doubt if i install a new linux (ubuntustudio) and keep dual boot, or i modify my ubuntu to work with music
<licensed> it's poor haves to change o.s when we wants to do a job
<AriMartti> i wish to install only ubuntu studio for that job
<AriMartti> so there wouldn't be any other operating systems on that machine
<AriMartti> i'm familiar with linux but not with video capturing
<licensed> you agree to use ubuntustudio for software developer?
<AriMartti> speaking me?
<licensed> I work with software developing
<licensed> i didn't know if i keep my ubuntu and install a new ubuntustudio
<licensed> or if i remove my ubuntu and keep ubuntustudio only (to make all jobs)
<AriMartti> i think you can install ubuntu studio without any need to reinstall the whole system
<AriMartti> i'm going to install ubuntu now and then ubuntustudio-desktop in it
<AriMartti> but as i said, i've never used ubuntu studio, only the live system of it about 3 hours trying install it
<Len-nb> licensed, you can add the ubuntustudio-desktop meta package on top of ubuntu. I have not tried this myself but there are some who have.
<AriMartti> there should be all dependencies and therefore also all software you would find in your brand new ubuntu studio install
<licensed> Len-nb, but when i install this, i will have optimized kernel?
<AriMartti> maybe you need to add ubuntustudio repositories in your synaptic or apt variant you like
<AriMartti> and there should be the real-time kernel
<Len-nb> low latency kernel, not RT. You should not need to add any repositories, ubuntustudio is ubuntu.
<AriMartti> ok
<Len-nb> If all you want is the kernel it can be added to any buntu on it's own
<AriMartti> then, http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/ubuntustudio-desktop
<holstein> you can install that or any metapackage in any of the alternate iso
<licensed> how can i have rt kernel? i have to install a new ubuntustudio or just a ubuntustudio-desktop package?
<holstein> licensed: neither
<holstein> you literally install just the kernel
<holstein> you can get it from...
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/~abogani/+ppa-packages
<licensed> ok
<holstein> or, you can just install the lowlatency one from the repos
<holstein> OR, just try the generic one
<holstein> enjoy!
<licensed> yes, i understand. thank you
<mighty_aboba> Len-dt, do you have RT kernel or lowlatency?
<mighty_aboba> Len-dt, Hi :)
<Len-nb> low latency.
<Len-nb> hi I didn't know I was here :) just walking by the computer...
<mighty_aboba> Did you try RT once?
<Len-nb> maybe back at version 2.4 or less.
#ubuntustudio 2012-05-19
<FloatingGoat> holstein: SHURE KSM32
<FloatingGoat> what do you think of that
<FloatingGoat> might buy it
<FloatingGoat> holstein:
<FloatingGoat> horry shet
<FloatingGoat> that production grade
<FloatingGoat> anyone?
<Eee-M0Nkie> Hey I have a quick question about Ubuntu Studio
<Eee-M0Nkie> maybe someone here can help me out
<Eee-M0Nkie> 1st How does it run on a laptop?
<Eee-M0Nkie> Is it better for a desktop?
<Eee-M0Nkie> hello?
<len-dt> Eee-M0Nkie, it runs on a lap top or a netbook
<Eee-M0Nkie> Ok cool
<Eee-M0Nkie> was worried about power
<len-dt> better or worse depends on the desktop and the laptop.
<len-dt> I have found that memory is more important than cpu speed or power.
<Eee-M0Nkie> The Lap top im using is Quad core and 4 gigs ram
<len-dt> My netbook has 1 Gig of ram and an atom that runs at 1.6ghz.
<len-dt> I can still record glitchless sound.
<len-dt> How many tracks or how many softsynths is another question.
<Eee-M0Nkie> wow
<Eee-M0Nkie> cool so I shoul dbe okay then
<Eee-M0Nkie> should*
<len-dt> I have had ardour recording two tracks while hydrogen was supplying drums and playing 4 softsynths with up to 4 note at a time.
<len-dt> You may need an external sound card.
<Eee-M0Nkie> I have one
<Eee-M0Nkie> : )
<len-dt> Sounds like you are set.
<Eee-M0Nkie> was just going to ask if that would help
<len-dt> Internal sound cards sound ok on the output, but the input circiutry is not so hot.
<Eee-M0Nkie> Thanks for the info
<len-dt> No problem
<Eee-M0Nkie> I am going to go cut the iso and get started
<len-dt> Easiest to use a USB stick
<len-dt> Of coarse I have no dvd drive, so that may colour my thoughts
<Eee-M0Nkie> I dont have free usb atm
<Eee-M0Nkie> lol
<Eee-M0Nkie> they all have important tools and various apps
<Eee-M0Nkie> for portable use
<Eee-M0Nkie> thanks again!
<FloatingGoat> holstein: you there?
<astraljava> plotino: Your only option would be to see whether there's a newer version in -backports.
<astraljava> *oops* Disregard that, poor play with keyboard while thinking the network was down.
<Eee-M0Nkie> I am having a blank screen issue after install of UbuntuStudio 12.04
<Eee-M0Nkie> need help...
<holstein> FloatingGoat: hello?
<FloatingGoat> hey
<FloatingGoat> should i get the SHURE KSM32
<holstein> if you need/like it
<FloatingGoat> ut you said et a really good mic
<FloatingGoat> is taht one really goot
<holstein> i would stay away from anything in the pg series from shure
<FloatingGoat> good*
<holstein> i think the ksm27 is more bang for the buck
<holstein> thats a great mic though if you find a good deal on it
<holstein> http://recordinghacks.com/microphones/Shure/KSM27
<holstein> http://recordinghacks.com/microphones/Shure/KSM32
<holstein> in that price range, i might go with another brand... but the shure gear is quite nice
<FloatingGoat> i'll get it use for like 300 bucks
<holstein> used
<holstein> i would trus a used shure mic, as long as its what its supposed to be
<holstein> trust*
<holstein> though, the 27 new is still cheaper
<holstein> now.. you find a used ksm27 for $100.. thats a deal :)
<FloatingGoat> what do you like that mic?
<holstein> i think both will be quite nice FloatingGoat
<holstein> the value of the ksm27 is arguably more
<FloatingGoat> better than the mxl?
<holstein> FloatingGoat: mxl is a paperweight
<FloatingGoat> you think its production grade?
<holstein> you cant even compare the 2
<FloatingGoat> the 27
<FloatingGoat> ?
<holstein> unless you want to go into the higher end mxl's
<holstein> and i wouldnt
<FloatingGoat> yeah
<FloatingGoat> idk man i think the mxl sounds good
<holstein> in that price range, you can get so much better mics, such as the ones wer are talking about
<FloatingGoat> but im willing to go higher
<holstein> we*
<FloatingGoat> but ill buy used since used retains the products value
<holstein> in theory
<FloatingGoat> ii can just sell it for what i bought it when i need my money back
<holstein> assuming it is what it is, and its working
<FloatingGoat> yeah lol
<holstein> im dealing with a used mic repair right now
<holstein> its taking forever.. over a year
<FloatingGoat> :'(
<holstein> eh.. i got time to wait... but still
<holstein> if you like the mxl, get it
<FloatingGoat> naw
<holstein> i have had one.. one of the higher end ones
<holstein> sounded OK
<FloatingGoat> i need something that will make my vocals sound like bejeebus
<holstein> gold in gold out...
<holstein> i wouldnt expect the equipment to "make you a star" so to speak
<FloatingGoat> used 27's go for around 150
<holstein> thats OK i suppose
<holstein> not much more for a new one
<FloatingGoat> no i have some really great tracks that im going to run through production grade synths
<holstein> i dont know what that means
<FloatingGoat> alls left to do is finish writing the songs and record
<holstein> im not sure how you can run a track through a synth
<holstein> synths are just synthgs
<holstein> synths*
<FloatingGoat> no i mean
<FloatingGoat> I made them in LMMS
<holstein> theres not really a "production grade" synth
<holstein> its all just MIDI, and/or samples
<FloatingGoat> yeah there is lol
<holstein> its up to you to keep them clean
<holstein> FloatingGoat: nah
<FloatingGoat> like the sh*t deamau5 uses n stuff
<holstein> FloatingGoat: not really
<FloatingGoat> yeah
<FloatingGoat> thats high quality sh*t
<holstein> nah
<holstein> its all just samples
<FloatingGoat> sounded good on flac
<holstein> flac, wav.. whatever
<FloatingGoat> yeah thats what i mean
<FloatingGoat> need better samples
<holstein> its just a samples
<holstein> better is arguable
<FloatingGoat> and im going to plug them into the piano roll
<holstein> and a matter of opinion
<FloatingGoat> idk my music now is missing something man
<FloatingGoat> needs better quality samples
<holstein> i dont care what you run them through, its just a sample
<holstein> and the end result is likely CD.. or worse.. mp3
<holstein> so, no one will notice, or care about any of this ;)
<holstein> nothing wrong with keeping tracks clean though
<holstein> i dont do a lot with samples or sampling though
<holstein> i do mostly recording of acoustic instruments
<FloatingGoat> yeah its really had for me to get real recordings
<holstein> well, looking at your environment, and some key pieces of gear can be an easy way to clean up your signal
<holstein> assuming you need/want to make your own samples
<holstein> otherwise, get out your wallet, buy some samples, and enjoy :)
<FloatingGoat> whats 129 sound for the 27?
<holstein> depends
<holstein> if its clean and new-ish, thats a good deal
<holstein> its a great mic
<holstein> for that $$
<FloatingGoat> i might have to take a look at it
<FloatingGoat> a pawn shop posted an ad for one on craigslist
<holstein> cool
<holstein> you could probably make a cash offer then
<holstein> i would go in with $100, and walk slowly out the door if they refuse it
<FloatingGoat> lol
<FloatingGoat> come back in with 130?
<FloatingGoat> maybe i can get them down to like 110
<FloatingGoat> its a small shop so possible
<FloatingGoat> http://images.craigslist.org/5L25If5M63E63Fa3Nec5187aedca413591dcd.jpg
<FloatingGoat> that look in good condition
<FloatingGoat> ?
<holstein> doesnt matter what the case looks like
<holstein> those are sturdy mics though
<holstein> thats a good value at 130
<FloatingGoat> is that real?
<FloatingGoat> yeah it seems a good value
<FloatingGoat> seeing as they go for 300 new
<FloatingGoat> >.>
<FloatingGoat> and you said to emulate the studio
<FloatingGoat> so use mic right? :P
<FloatingGoat> used*
<holstein> FloatingGoat: they are $180 new
<FloatingGoat> MY LIFE IS A LIE
<holstein> the ksm27 is not the ksm32
<FloatingGoat> 32's are 500 new!
<holstein> FloatingGoat: the only way to emulate the studio is to do just that
<FloatingGoat> just do what?
<holstein> get nice mics and preamps and rooms and other equipment
<holstein> this is a decent mic
<holstein> studios use it
<holstein> will you sound good with it?
<FloatingGoat> yeah son!
<holstein> i have no idea
<FloatingGoat> you want to hear what i already have on my sh*t mic?
<holstein> if you got crap preamps, then that'll be the bottleneck
<holstein> FloatingGoat: sure
<FloatingGoat> okay sec
<FloatingGoat> well i was tinking of gettin a cheap behriner
<holstein> yup
<holstein> and those are just that
<holstein> cheap
<FloatingGoat> lol bro
<FloatingGoat> im not spending 200 bucks on a mixer
<holstein> *no* studio uses *any* behringer preamps
<FloatingGoat> ill do that on my computer
<holstein> FloatingGoat: nope.. but you could spend $200 on a nice preamp
<FloatingGoat> no bro
<FloatingGoat> thats too much yo
<FloatingGoat> i dont even know how to use it
<holstein> FloatingGoat: then, id say, dont bother with the mic either
<holstein> FloatingGoat: are you a computer guy?
<FloatingGoat> to an extend
<FloatingGoat> extent
<holstein> imagine i come to you right now and i say i want to use a 486 for something
<holstein> right now..
<holstein> you could propose some slim linux scenarios
<holstein> you could propose embedded
<holstein> but, really... today, i would need a moderate baseline system
<holstein> or, i might as well not bother
<holstein> OR, just accept the sub-par performance of the 486
<holstein> and thats what im saying to you
<holstein> you dont have the base line minimum yet
<holstein> you dont *need* to spend a bunch of money
<holstein> you dont need a mixer at all
<FloatingGoat> http://ubuntuone.com/7S78zngXCIaduAmv1F05dH
<holstein> but, you can see what a studio has and emulate that as best as you can
<holstein> a studio would charge you $120 an hour
<holstein> and you are going to pay that for your microphone
<FloatingGoat> Art Tube MP Professional Mic Preamp/Processor
<holstein> how can you expect to compete or compare with that without some decent tools?
<FloatingGoat> what about that shet
<holstein> thats a good cheap step up
<holstein> how do you get in the computer with it?
<holstein> you want to keep that clean
<FloatingGoat> connectors
<holstein> FloatingGoat: right
<holstein> FloatingGoat: thats awful too
<FloatingGoat> maybe a really good usb sound card
<holstein> FloatingGoat: you need some USB interface, and those can come with pre's
<holstein> so, i usually say its a better value to get a USB device with preamps on it
<FloatingGoat> really?
<holstein> sure
<FloatingGoat> Art USB Dual Pre PS Two Channel Preamp with USB
<holstein> FloatingGoat: yeah, your tracks are OK
<FloatingGoat> thats not my favorite one
<FloatingGoat> hmm
<holstein> couple little tweaks and you'll clean that up
<holstein> i would get the $30 tupe preamp
<holstein> and the $30 USB beringer inferface
<FloatingGoat> http://ubuntuone.com/3TSelC5UAIGI2O9KAf1Hxa I like this one a lot i made it a while back, one of my first tracks
<holstein> OR, just some maudio all-in-one for $100
<holstein> i mean, those samples are "in the box"
<holstein> and thats what you mostly do
<holstein> maybe you just create the tracks, the midi ones, take them to a studio and sing over them
<holstein> you could knock a bunch out in a few hours
<FloatingGoat> what does in the box mean
<FloatingGoat> i dont think i could though
<holstein> FloatingGoat: the computer is responisble for creating and/or rendering those sounds
<holstein> the mic doesnt matter
<FloatingGoat> because it takes a lot of trial and error for me
<holstein> the sound card doesnt matter
<holstein> the preamps dont matter
<holstein> for all intents and purposes, that music sounds as good as its ever going to sound, assuming you render it properly
<holstein> the vocals can get cleaner
<holstein> FloatingGoat: you dont think you could what?
<holstein> go in the studio?
<holstein> you just pay them and go... its a service, like buying a sandwich
<FloatingGoat> no i mean
<FloatingGoat> its hard for me to get a good recordin
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> thats why folks pay and get paid for this stuff
<holstein> its not easy
<holstein> sounds good though
<holstein> i say, save some money, and buy some smart versitile gear at a good value
<holstein> that mic is a good start
<FloatingGoat> thats why i i think it would be better to get my own mic
<holstein> FloatingGoat: i have my own mic
<FloatingGoat> and like spend all day recording
<FloatingGoat> one song
<holstein> do what you want.. im just throwing out suggestions
<holstein> all the options
<holstein> anyways.. gotta run!.. enjoy!
<holstein> nice tracks!
<FloatingGoat> later bro and thanks
<FloatingGoat> lol D:
<FloatingGoat> :D*
<thebishop> does anyone have a Korg Padkontrol?  What software do you use with it?
<Len-nb> thebishop, i do not have one, but it seems to me it is a type of midi controller? Is that correct?
<MaynardWaters> whats that other channel, #opensourcemuscians?
<MaynardWaters> missing an i, silly
<qarma> alguien ofrece ayuda en español? porfavor
#ubuntustudio 2012-05-20
<FloatingGoat> so your sayin dont buy the mic?
<FloatingGoat> holstein:
<Mr__> hi everyone
<Mr__> is the ubuntu sounds meta package broken
<Mr__> i'm getting
<Mr__> ubuntustudio-audio:
<Mr__>  Depends: ubuntustudio-generation but it is not going to be installed
<Mr__>  Depends: ubuntustudio-recording but it is not going to be installed
<Mr__> got it, thx for the fast help
<Mr__> lol
<holstein> FloatingGoat: think about the 486 machine i was hypothetically talking about
<holstein> if i said to you, im going to buy 8 gigs of ram for my 486, or my pentium 3... i mean
<holstein> thats kind of what im getting at
<holstein> the mic may not be enough
<holstein> if i had your rig, i would replace the internal sound card first
<holstein> i would get something USB, with at least one channel, that either has a preamp, or can work well with one
<vitald> hello, can i get a help here? I have a problem with microphone noise, I have a PC and Xubuntu 12.04.
<FloatingGoat> hmm okay
<FloatingGoat> how much would that be
<FloatingGoat> holstein:
<FloatingGoat> PreSonus AudioBox USB
<FloatingGoat> or what about that art tube
<serfus> how is ubuntu studio translated?
<len-dt> serfus, translated means?
<len-dt> serfus, Do you mean into different languages?
<serfus> i mean, how can one translate ubuntu studio
<serfus> yes
<serfus> where does it get it's translations from?
<len-dt> Ubuntustudio is a colection of programs, so the translation happens one application at a time.
<serfus> right
<len-dt> Any translations that do happen are done by volunteers.
<serfus> does it use the translations to ubuntu from launchpad?
<len-dt> The only translation I know of that has been done for the ubuntustudio stuff is french.
<len-dt> I hate to say this but I reall don't know.
<serfus> but it is basically ubuntu with a customized repository, right?
<serfus> hum..
<len-dt> Not even that.
<serfus> i could not find anything about it with google
<serfus> nothing in the wiki or something
<len-dt> Ubuntustudio is Ubuntu with a different colection of applications.
<serfus> so the same translations should be used
<serfus> hum it's a bit odd
<len-dt> Some of our menu stuff is a bit different. We follow xubuntu a bit and then add some of our own stuff
<len-dt> So if the desktop file for an application has translations in it they will show up.
<serfus> oh so it's based on xfce?
<len-dt> Yes.
<len-dt> have you seen this page? https://help.launchpad.net/Translations
<serfus> yeah :)
<serfus> i did my share of translations
<len-dt> Is there a language you are interested in?
<serfus> hebrew
<serfus> i'll tell you what bothers me
<len-dt> Cool
<serfus> ubuntu is translated pretty well
<serfus> to hebrew
<serfus> but for some reason
<serfus> ubuntu studio
<serfus> isn't
<serfus> the translation really sucks
<serfus> and i can't find who did it
<len-dt> Which parts of ubuntu studio do you mean?
<serfus> or how to fix it
<serfus> i'm not sure
<serfus> i don't use it myself
<serfus> someone from the israeli loco mentioned it
<serfus> i didn't know it's based on xfce
<serfus> this might be the problem
<len-dt> The ubuntu studio team is really very small. None of us are full time.
<len-dt> Ya it could be.
<serfus> yeah i know how things work with open source :)
<len-dt> We moved to xfce because gnome 2 is going away.
<serfus> so ubuntu studio uses mainly xfce apps?
<len-dt> Unity which is great for what it is, doesn't work well for the audio workflows.
<serfus> no need to defend unity :P
<len-dt> xfce for the desktop stuff. the audio/video/graphics stuff is none specific.
<serfus> just say it sucks :D
<len-dt> Unity doesn't work for me, but my wife likes it... go figure.
<serfus> i know xfce, it's great. but it isn't translated well, or at all
<serfus> haha yeah some people seem to enjoy it
<len-dt> Gnome 3 is not there really either and all of them plus kde are CPU heavy
<serfus> i can't stand those shell stuff
<serfus> i'm on lxde since 12.04
<serfus> which is awesome
<serfus> even lighter then xfce
<len-dt> So xfce seemed to be the most mature thing out there. ldxe is good, but it is not quite complete for us.
<serfus> yeah i can understand why xfce is preferable
<serfus> rather then lxde
<len-dt> We are not ready to do a lot of fiddling with it and some of our devs are part of the xubuntu project too.
<len-dt> Anyway, lunch is calling me, ... bye now.
<serfus> bye len-dt, thanks for the chat
#ubuntustudio 2013-05-13
<strk> can I upgrade from ubuntu to ubuntustudio with an apt-get command ?
<strk> 12.04 here
<strk> 12.04.1 to be precise
<strk> also, is it worth on this 512MB ram laptop ?
<DarkEra> strk, if you want to get into audio production or image and video editing i think that 512mb is not enough at all
<strk> no image and video, I think a sequencer would be a good start
<Arkhanos> A zequencer :D
<strk> I've a piano with MIDI interface, would like to try at using it to record tracks
<strk> ideally I'd also have extended sound bank on the laptop
<Arkhanos> strk: How expensive are those MIDI pianos?
<strk> ~750 euro 5 years ago
<strk> a GEM
<Arkhanos> strk: that's not cheap
<strk> GEM rp700
<strk> well, it has speakers too
<strk> and it's a piece of forniture :)
<Arkhanos> The most wonderful synthesisers are mostly cheap ones
<strk> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.pianorentals.biz/files/1740383/uploaded/GemRP700.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.pianorentals.biz/gem_digital_piano_rental&h=947&w=1170&sz=78&tbnid=vxxp3mqrQKn9wM:&tbnh=90&tbnw=111&zoom=1&usg=__HTMmTFUAMDkjtNPRGv8H8AQ_ZuI=&docid=wcGl7S3Gcyk7wM&sa=X&ei=xTmRUf8LiebsBr3agegH&ved=0CD4Q9QEwAg&dur=681
<strk> I use it as a piano, not a synth
<strk> and tried to stay away from the computer while playing
<Arkhanos> Ok
<strk> but now I'm thinking I could plug it,
<Arkhanos> Via the MIDI jack
<strk> so bought a ~30 eur midi-usb thing
<Arkhanos> I think
<strk> yes, MIDI
<Arkhanos> There is a special MIDI 3,5 mm jack plug
<Arkhanos> It's pink
<Arkhanos> But,
<Arkhanos>  did the USB plug work?
<strk> didn't receive it yet
<Arkhanos> Kinda expensive plug anyway
<strk> http://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B000XRI3CC/ref=oh_details_o00_s01_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
<strk> I think it's more than a connector
<Arkhanos> I see it as a sport to spend the lowest amount of money possible to music productiom
<strk> I see it as a necessity :(
<Arkhanos> Sorry, wifi problems here
<jonathan_> Hi. I'm having some trouble setting up my equipment
<jonathan_> to record
<jonathan_> Anyone wanna help me out?
<jonathan_> My mic is working according to the input levels in my sound settings...
<jonathan_> but whenever I open Audacity my mic doesnt show up
#ubuntustudio 2013-05-14
<jonathan_> hello?
<jonathan_> is this IRC for audio help or what?
<zequence> jonathan_: hi
<th3pr0ph3t> hi jonathan_
<jonathan_> I just want to record through audacity with a lexicon alpha and a condenser mic.
<zequence> jonathan_: What kind of recording are you doing?
<jonathan_> I'm having all kinds of problems. Im trying to record with a condenser mic. Acoustic guitar and vocals.
<zequence> jonathan_: Just one channel, or are yo doing multitracking and mixing too?
<zequence> Audacity is quite able to record, but is more of an audio editor than a recording tool
<jonathan_> Well. I'm VERY new at this. So I'm guessing multi tracking is when you have more than one mic and youre recording separate things? I dunno.
<zequence> So, if you're only doing one channel, then Audacity is as good as anything
<jonathan_> I don't know how to work ardour and audacity wont pic up my mic.
<jonathan_> pick*
<zequence> jonathan_: You're not using jack, are you?
<jonathan_> I've tried. I started it up and changed my input to lexicon alpha
<zequence> You don't need jack with audacity
<jonathan_> ive tried without jack as well though
<jonathan_> thing is when is start jack my mic stops picking up sound
<zequence> Let me see how the interface works, Just a sec
<jonathan_> but... really now i just NEED to record the acoustic guitar, then record vocals. i just need a rough studio recording
<jonathan_> to get my stuff on a disc.
<jonathan_> im short of time to do this. i have about a week left and i need to start recording. ill get into better quality studio recordings later. so im just looking to do the basic recording rightnow. which is why im trying to use audacity rather than ardour.
<zequence> Ok, so in Edit -> Preferences -> Devices
<zequence> Host should be ALSA
<jonathan_> yup
<jonathan_> My lexicon shows up in playback but not in recording
<jonathan_> let me screen shot this for you
<zequence> jonathan_: When you do that, could you do one more thing, please?
<zequence> Click on Recording -> Device, so I can see all your recording choices
<jonathan_> zequence sec
<jonathan_> zequence im having trouble getting a screenshot :p
<zequence> jonathan_: Just use a timer with enough time on it
<zequence> Or, it says "delay" on mine
<jonathan_> zequence ah got it one sec
<jonathan_> zequence http://imgur.com/cC5sMV6
<zequence> jonathan_: Problem is, I'm not seeing the whole thing
<zequence> But, the way the devices are show in Audacity is a little weird
<jonathan_> zequence http://imgur.com/ifyOPgY
<zequence> jonathan_: btw, did you change the sound device in pulseaudio to your Lexicon card. I assume it's a usb device
<jonathan_> i dont think so...
<jonathan_> lexicon is a usb interface
<jonathan_> i dont even know what pulse audio is
<SonikkuAmerica> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<zequence> jonathan_: In the volume applet, click "Sound Settings"
<zequence> or, from the terminal: pavucontrol
<jonathan_> ok done
<zequence> pulseaudio is the desktop sound system
<zequence> jonathan_: In both Output and Input devices, select your usb device
<zequence> jonathan_: The green button
<zequence> mouseover says "set as fallback"
<jonathan_> kk
<zequence> jonathan_: Once you've done that, restart Audacity, and then try it
<zequence> If you don't get sound, choose one of the "default" choices in Edit -> Preferences -> Devices -> Recording
<zequence> jonathan_: Also, all your output will also be from the usb card now
<jonathan_> http://i.imm.io/15Vor.png http://i.imm.io/15VoH.png http://i.imm.io/15VoV.png
<zequence> jonathan_: Your theme looks weird. Is it on purpose?
<jonathan_> haha i guess so. im new to ubuntu
<jonathan_> whats weird about it?
<zequence> Well, it's not the default anyway
<zequence> nevermind
<zequence> jonathan_: In "Configuration", the profile for the Lexicon is not great
<zequence> It says, Digital out, and Analog Stereo in
<zequence> Is there no choice that says Analog out + Analog in?
<zequence> jonathan_: I'm guessing you are using your onboard card for listening?
<SonikkuAmerica> zequence: There should be... in my experience with !studio, anyway... I used 12.10 before I went back to Unity + metapackages
<zequence> jonathan_: One way around this is to choose "Built-in Audio..." as the default input in "Input Devices"
<zequence> Sorry....
<zequence> I mean "Output Devices"
<zequence> So, you could use the Lexicon for recording, but the builtin for monitoring
<zequence> jonathan_: In any case, the input selection is fine now
<jonathan_> zequence one sec, ill read your replies in a sec. thank you so much
<zequence> jonathan_: You should be able to record using your usb device, and just make sure in Audacity, that choose a default device that begins with "default:<something"
<zequence> jonathan_: I would start by trying the first "default:" option in Audacity
<jonathan_> Zequence, the input is working now.
<zequence> jonathan_: That's in Edit -> Preferences -> Devices -> Recording
<zequence> jonathan_: Great
<jonathan_> However, I cannot hear it
<jonathan_> because i set my output to the lexicon, and my headphones cant connect to the lexicon
<jonathan_> they have to connect directly to my computer
<zequence> jonathan_: Ok, so in the pulseaudio mixer (volume applet -> sound settings), set your builtin is fallback for the "Output Devices"
<zequence> jonathan_: You have two separate audio devices, and though you can use them both at the same time, one for input and one for output, you can't use both with the same sound server for both input and output
<zequence> Only one device may use the output, and only one device may use the input configuration for the desktop audio server
<jonathan_> correct
<zequence> jonathan_: So, just keep your Lexicon as the input, and set your Builtin as the output, and that should work for your workflow
<zequence> jonathan_: Later, if you use jack, you'll be better off only using the usb device, for both input and output. And, using Ardour is much preferred over Audacity when it comes to recording and mixing
<jonathan_> Why is that?
<zequence> jonathan_: Why is ardour preferable over audacity?
<jonathan_> yes
<zequence> Audacity is better suited for editing audio. It's an audio editor. not a studio recording tool
<zequence> You'll realize this when you start getting into Ardour
<zequence> Ardour is designed for recording, mixing and mastering musix
<zequence> Audacity is designed for editing audio, which it is really great at
<jonathan_> ah I see.
<zequence> But, if you only do simple recording of acoustic sources, then it doesn't really matter
<zequence> For that you could use any tool that is able to record, really
<zequence> However, with your special configuration, using one device for input and the outher for output, currently, Audacity seems like a smart choice after all
<jonathan_> Thanks a lot for the help man.
<jonathan_> Much appreciated
<zequence> np. Hope you get some nice recording done :)
<jonathan_> zequence i just made some changes and now im getting static
<jonathan_> physical changes
<jonathan_> zequence nevermind lol. i had the wrong mic set
<Guest68233> hello help needed using US13.04
<Guest68233> who can i address to
<Guest68233> need help thanks in advance
<cfhowlett> !details|Guest68233,
<ubottu> Guest68233,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Guest68233> thanks ubottu , whenever i use LMMS after using it sound from chromium youtube goes away
<Guest68233> i tried resetting pulse audio but no help
<Guest68233> even banshee songs no audio
<Guest68233> seems i have no sound output , now if i reboot the laptop everything works normally
<Guest68233> its just any audio production tool i use it creates trouble for playback or sound output
<Guest68233> thanks cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> Guest68233, wish I had an answer for you, but as my sound has never glitched ...
<Guest68233> oh thanks anyway cfhow
<SonikkuAmerica> zequence hasn't woke up yet? Uh-oh...
<Guest68233> got the sound back by doing this ---   sudo alsa force-reload
<Guest68233> just sharing now LMMS no sound output seems something disconnects programmes from the default soundcard
<Guest68233> if anyone has any inputs please share
<smartboyhw> SonikkuAmerica: He has waken up normally at this time.
<opiwahn> hello. I am beginner with ubuntustudio. Just set-up my ubuntu-studio-13.04-64bit. "normal" sound works, also alsa-test with "aplay wavefile.wav". but I have no sound-output from ardour or hydrogen f.e.
<DarkEra> opiwahn, you need jack up and running for ardour
<opiwahn> yes, I think that jack is up
<DarkEra> make sure it's set up properly: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<kuranevi> hi
<kuranevi> how can i use my ATI Radeon HD 2400 Pro correctly on Xubuntu?
<kuranevi> i have only 1024 resolution
<kuranevi> Ubuntu Studio 13.04
<DarkEra> kuranevi, if you use xubuntu it's better to ask in their channel #xubuntu
<zequence> kuranevi: Is that a pretty old graphic card? If you are unable to adjust resolution with arandr, then you might need to create a custom xorg.conf
<kuranevi> i use UStudio 13.04 and in Arandr i have max. 1024x768 resolution
<kuranevi> i dont know how i can work on Xorg.conf
<tete> hi, i have a sennheiser mm 550x and i would like to use it but somehow i can not change the sound settings so i am unable to change the quality - can someone help me?
<tete> its a bluetooth headset
<tete> and somehow i am unable to find it when using the ui but hcitool scan works
<mlpug> sox is nice tool for processing audio in scriptable manner. Is there similar tool for video. I would like to adjust colors of videos, implement transitions between clips, etc basic video work in commandline manner.
<mlpug> I guess ffmpeg is pretty close to what I am after but 13.04 ffmpeg seems to lag upstream ffmpeg a lot (and miss a lot of functionality like filters)
<kuranevi> hi
<SonikkuAmerica> !hi
<SonikkuAmerica> Yo
<kuranevi> my many much youtube videos dont open or open too late
<SonikkuAmerica> In Ubuntu Studio?
<kuranevi> yes ubuntu studio
<SonikkuAmerica> 12.04, 12.10 or 13.04?
<Arkhana> Kuranevi, here I am
<kuranevi> 13.04
#ubuntustudio 2013-05-15
<Whiskey`Wonka> [08:44:35] <smartboyhw> Whiskey`Wonka: Can you peep in to #ubuntustudio and ask zequence?
<smartboyhw> Yeah my fault
<Whiskey`Wonka> zequence: having a virtualbox issue and was told to come here
<Whiskey`Wonka> lol
<smartboyhw> With -lowlatency
<zequence> ok
<Whiskey`Wonka> right -lowlatency
<zequence> So, what was the issue?
<Whiskey`Wonka> using muon to remove vbox and all its packages then reisntall, no kernel modules are made, even whenthe dkms package says installed
<Whiskey`Wonka> doing so via apt-get did fix that and make the packages
<zequence> Whiskey`Wonka: I don't have any experience with muon, but the way it works should be no different between -generic and -lowlatency. Each have their own headers avilable
<zequence> And both kernels are more or less the same kernel (the diff is very small)
<zequence> I always install with apt myself, and haven't experienced any problems
<smartboyhw> zequence: His CPU was overheating with -generic
<zequence> There was a bug with headers at some point though
<zequence> Whiskey`Wonka: Which release is this, and which kernel version?
<Whiskey`Wonka> zequence: yea -low my cpu fan works, with -gen it does not
<Whiskey`Wonka> 3.8.0-19-lowlatency on rearing
<zequence> It's very strange that -generic would cause more problems than -lowlatency.
<zequence> No problems with headers with that version though, so that should be fine
<Whiskey`Wonka> its a ACPI issue causing my fan to not work
<zequence> Thing is, -lowlatency is a copy of -generic, and has almost the exact same code
<Whiskey`Wonka> i would gladly give any information that i can to help solve that
<zequence> And, when it comes to ACPI, I really doubt there are any differences at all
<zequence> It's a copy of -generic, but has a couple of configs altered, so of course, the resulting binary is not a 100% match, but the diff is in things like PREEMPT and HZ
<Whiskey`Wonka> well i dunno, a clean cold boot with -low will let the cpu fan work and spin up, with -gen it doesnt ever come above the idle speed
<zequence> Whiskey`Wonka: Did you monitor temprature?
<zequence> -lowlatency should be harder on the CPU (not much, but still), and that might result in higher fan speeds
<Whiskey`Wonka> i did but no need, fire up google earth or such and you cna feel it over heating
<DarkEra> anyone who has a korg microkey 25 keyboard and knows if it works on linux?
<Whiskey`Wonka> zequence: btw its not jsut 'oh thats hot' its 'omg its burning me' and goes into thermal shutdown
<zequence> Whiskey`Wonka: I would make a bug report then. Do you have a launchpad account?
<Whiskey`Wonka> i do not
<kai> test
<zequence> Whiskey`Wonka: Here, create one https://launchpad.net/
<Whiskey`Wonka> test failed
<kai> crap.
<Whiskey`Wonka> zequence: okies
<Whiskey`Wonka> abort, retry?
<zequence> Whiskey`Wonka: Then, boot into the generic kernel, and from the command line do: ubuntu-bug linux
<zequence> It's pretty straight forward reporting bugs once you have a launchpad account
<Whiskey`Wonka> ah buggers thats going to be a pain
<zequence> Only takes a couple of minutes, so I hope your computer will survive that :)
<Whiskey`Wonka> changing kernels isnt going to be easy
<kai> wanted to check... ub.studio comes with puredata vanilla, not extended, correct?
<zequence> kai: Yes, -extended is not packaged yet in Debian (which is where all the multimedia packages come from)
<zequence> kai: I will actually be packagin pd-extended for Degian in the not too far future, so it will be avilable hopefully from 13.10 and forwards
<zequence> kai: You can get pd-extended from a PPA, ppa:eighthave/pd-extended
<kai> z: ok thanks, there are some instructions on pd.info, those should work yes?
<zequence> eighthave == the guy who created pd-extended
<zequence> I really recommend adding the PPA
<kai> ok i will try it
<zequence> To do that: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:eighthave/pd-extended
<zequence> That will install a file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<kai> sweet thanks
<zequence> kai: Then, to install pd-extended, just do: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pd-extended
<whitesmoking99> yes
<whitesmoking99> w ubuntu!!!
<whitesmoking99> such windows
<whitesmoking99> ubuntu is better
<whitesmoking99> yesssssssss!
<DarkEra> ok, that one was very enthusiastic about buntu... lol
<holstein> !better
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<holstein> thats what i would have linked ;)
<zequence> I have a friend who whenever he gets excited about something, like a band, he alwyas says "This is the best band in the world!"
<zequence> And that happens about once a week or so
<DarkEra> lol
<thecodeischaos> do tile based window managers work with ubuntu studio well?
<thecodeischaos> or if a window manager is stable.. it should work on any linux distro in the same manner
<zequence> thecodeischaos: Ubuntu Studio is not DE based. It's more really a set of meta packages, which depend on a selected list of packages that we like to be installed by default
<zequence> Added to that, a couple of configuration changes to improve performance
<thecodeischaos> what is de?
<zequence> user realtime privilege, and swappniess
<zequence> Desktop Environmant
<zequence> Environment*
<thecodeischaos> so are you saying i cant instal other window managers on it?
<zequence> Yes, and this is true on any Ubuntu flavor
<thecodeischaos> but there are tutorials for changing WM on ubuntu
<zequence> thecodeischaos: What is it that you would like to install, exactly?
<thecodeischaos> dwm looked pretty good. i wanted to try it
<thecodeischaos> or another one that supports tile based windows
<zequence> sudo apt-get install dwm
<thecodeischaos> ok ill try it
<thecodeischaos> ill try it on my mini pc. first i need to install the OS on there
<wachin> Hi
<wachin> Have a question
<wachin> repositories could UbuntuStudio the DrumBurp program, which is very good for Tabs Drum http://whatang.org
<zequence> wachin: It needs to be packaged for Debian (it is where most Ubuntu Studio applications are packaged initially)
<zequence> wachin: I'll have a look. Maybe I can package it
<wachin> I will tried of package it, but not can
<wachin> I use Debreate but not working
<wachin> I wish there was a program to devianizate that be like Install Creator Free
<zequence> wachin: It requires some studying. Not only to create the package, but also how to write changelogs, licensing and most importantly, the debian/rules file for building instructions, etc
<wachin> Ok
<wachin> Thanks
<wachin> The program DrumBurp working fine on Windows, but not on UbuntuStudio 12.04
<wachin> I tried in VirtualBox with Ubuntu 10.04 LTS and working fine
<wachin> I know that this program need , python2.6 or 2.7, python-pygame, phyton-qt4 to working from source code, yes, working fine frome source code
<wachin> In UbuntuStudio 12.04 the only way to make working is launch the source code from command line
<wachin> python drumburp.py
<wachin> otherwise not work
<zequence> wachin: I emailed the developer, and told him I was willing to package it
<zequence> So, if no one else has done it, should be avilable at around 13.10
<wachin> Oh, well
<wachin> God Bye
<wachin> Thanks
#ubuntustudio 2013-05-16
<d3n4riu5> hi
<zequence> hello
<olivier_bK> hi
<olivier_bK> i've installed audacity2.0 on my ubuntu-12.10
<olivier_bK> but is missing the menu bar
<olivier_bK> do you know how i can save my project
<SonikkuAmerica> olivier_bK: Ctrl+S
<SonikkuAmerica> olivier_bK: (To export to audio file, use Ctrl+Shift+E)
<olivier_bK> okai thanks SonikkuAmerica
<leeb> hello all; I'm looking for a reference for UStudio's minimum requirements... Specifically, I have two machines that I'm considering--A P4 with 1 or 2 GB of RIMBUS, and a Via EPIA MII  (mini-itx) 1.2 GHz with 512MB of SDRAM. I've looked on US.org, and the forums, and wasn't able to find anything.
<DarkEra> leeb http://ubuntustudio.org/download/
<DarkEra> The minimum memory requirement for Ubuntu Studio is 512 MB of memory. It is highly recommended that you have 2GB, or more, as some applications use up a lot of RAM.
<leeb> yeah, I am familiar with RAM usage, I'm actually thinking about using the Mini-itx for an XBMC server.
<leeb> thanks for that, I didn't see that portion down on the page.
<DarkEra> you're welcome
<DarkEra> sorry, but my knowledge on how to use a Mini-tix for a XBMC server is 0
<leeb> lol, yeah; i'm not really asking for help with that one... the mini-itx has been a minor pain in my ass for awhile--I've had live-CD's that wouldn't play nice with the built in video, and i've had some thoughts about building it up with a slackware distro to use for a low-powered file server.
<pepsifx357> I'm not sure this is the best place to ask, but I've been playing around with meterbridge today and I want to know if it's possible to make the dpm meters larger?
#ubuntustudio 2013-05-17
<tuples_> so, I did a full ubuntustudio install after a mostly successful but problematic upgrade to raring (xubuntu with ubuntu studio installed)
<tuples_> and it is running really well
<tuples_> much appreciation to all who work on ubuntustudio
<tuples_> the only issue I ran into is hardware related
<tuples_> basically, I get an xrun everytime my wifi reassociates :p
<tuples_> even hydrogen stutters
<tuples_> though that is when using my Mackie Onyx as the soundcard (usb)
<tuples_> disabling wifi fixes it, and the wifi card is a broadcom using propietary firmware, so there's that :p
<tuples_> I haven't dug into the specifics as to why sound stutters with a reassociation and don't much care as disabling wifi helps to focus and prevents mental wandering :D
<tuples_> I may try to track down specifics though, in case its useful to others
<holstein> tuples_: you can look at the irq's
<holstein> cat /proc/interrupts
<holstein> ^^ run from a terminal
<holstein> what do i do? i dont get online with my studio machine
<tuples_> yeah, I kinda thought it was IRQ related.  Looking at dmesg just after it happened told me the culprit
<tuples_> I've got a 2 channel usb ad/da converters (basically) and a laptop so my "studio" is mobile :)
<tuples_> since I only record one or two tracks at a time, HD speed isn't really pressing (yet)
<tuples_> still, I was hoping for an excuse to buy a large SSD :p
<holstein> hehe..
<holstein> i use a presonus firepod.. i have an early netbook that came with pci express.. thats my "good" mobile rig
<tuples_> Mackie blackjack onyx attached to an Alienware M11x here
<tuples_> love the m11x, lightweight and powerful (for its size)
<holstein> i do very little mixing and editing on the netbook.. though, its quite capable of handling the tracking
<carl_friend> In the future will Ubuntu Studio be going with Wayland or Mir?
<holstein> carl_friend: ubuntustudio *is* ubuntu
<holstein> carl_friend: im not sure that main ubuntu has decided certainly which will be coming up for certain
<holstein> i know the goal is Mir.. and im sure we will try and stay with upstream, which for us is more xubuntu than main ubuntu
<carl_friend> I'm using xubuntu right now but have graphic programs
<holstein> carl_friend: nvidia?
<carl_friend> amd  but I use Gimp Krita  those programs
<carl_friend> For personal reasons I'm just trying to find out what is going to happen.  I want to go Wayland and not Mir so that was why I asked.
<holstein> all of that will get better as things like steam help push the drivers forward.. consider getting something like a system76 machine where someone is in charge of delivering you proper support for your hardware
<holstein> carl_friend: you can always go with which ever you want
<holstein> though, neither of them will likely help you with your driver support issues.. especially on older hardware
<tuples_> sure enought, IRQ clash.  Internal sound card and wifi pegged to same IRQ >.>
<holstein> cool.. thats fine, since you shouldnt be doing pro audio with the internal sound card anyway
<tuples_> yeah, don't have the onyx handy to plug it in, but I suspect I'll see the same thing
<holstein> you shouldnt
<holstein> if the onyx and the wifi are on different irq's
<desperateinstall> Hello all!  Fourth time around for an install.  It finishes, but the first reboot is a blank screen with an underscore (prompt?) EFI system samsung laptop, latest release of ubuntustudio x64.  what am I doing wrong?
<Arkhana> desperateinstall: it might depend on your GRUB, do you know what that means?
<edsonmarcks> Algum Brasileiro por aí ?
#ubuntustudio 2013-05-18
<realaradio> hi guy
<realaradio> s
<holstein> o/
<realaradio> I've recently installed a fresh 13.04
<realaradio> howto can setup usb automount?
<holstein> realaradio: usb automount?
<realaradio> yep, all my USB pendrives can't mount automatically
<holstein> realaradio: you can just click on them in the file manager
<realaradio> can't see that units... :/
<holstein> realaradio: units?
<holstein> http://www.mentby.com/Group/xubuntu-users/usb-drives-automount-issue-on-1204.html
<holstein> Did you check Settings > File Manager > Advanced > Volume managed checked :  Yes
<holstein> those settings are in the file manager
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/142804/nautilus-does-not-mount-usb-storage-automatically
<realaradio> thnx holstein , but don't work :/
<len-1310> realaradio, should be settings manager -> Removable drives and media
<len-1310> But if you are not seeing the drive in the file manager that is odd.
<realaradio> yes, i check first three boxes
<len-1310> in a terminal -> dmesg |tail
<realaradio> [  308.741154] sd 8:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0
<len-1310> right after inserting your usb stick
<len-1310> Its missing the rest.
<len-1310> There should be about 5 lines after that. with [sde] in the line some where (or sdc or whatever)
<realaradio> len-1310, http://pastebin.com/0A6aNSHL
<len-1310> Ya that looks about right
<len-1310> if you open (or have open ) the file manager ( I have thunar) it should be there on the left bar
<len-1310> Mine is called G16
<len-1310> single click opens
<realaradio> thunar don't show the devices...
<len-1310> have you tried logout and back in?
<realaradio> yep,
<len-1310> it sounds like a BG process isn't running.
<len-1310> have you changed anything in Session and Startup?
<realaradio> it's a fresh copy (not upgrade)
<len-1310> I don't see anything in there that turning off would do that anyway...
<len-1310> can you mkdir mnt;mount /dev/sdb1 mnt?
<len-1310> (thats really two commands)
<realaradio> yep, works manually... but the drives not appear in thunar or that desktop :/
<len-1310> I was just making sure there was no permitions problem or something like that...
<len-1310> I'm not sure which app does that... ps x on my system shows xfce4-volumed, gvfs-udisks2-volume-monitor, some other gvfs ones too.
<len-1310> I would think it would be the gvfs backend that thunar uses to detect new drives.
<len-1310> If it can't see the drive though, it can't automount it either.
<Jeevan> hai
<Jeevan> is there any software like ubuntu wubi to install ubuntustudio inside windows?
<Jeevan> if yes please do mail me: jeevanus@live.com
<Jeevan> thank you
<Jeevan> bye
<kamlesh> i want drivers for rme 400 fireface
<kamlesh> ??
<iorec> helo..i've a problem with jack. it says: "D-Bus: Jack server cannot be started." any ideas?
<iorec> this is on ubuntu 13.04 with an (old) maudio usb interface.
<iorec> and it used to work before on that machine (with an earlier ubuntu)
<iorec> any steps to go through and test?
<kamlesh> wave plugins
<kamlesh> wave plugins?
<iorec> hm..i can start jack via qjackctl when using the builtin soundcard
<iorec> but when setting the maudio quattro usb external card as interface jack says: "D-Bus: Jack server cannot be started." any ideas?
<zequence> iorec: That's a special card
<zequence> I don't think you can run jack with it using all channels, as it's not usb2.0 compatible
<zequence> (and I haven't heard of special drivers for it)
<zequence> iorec: Try setting input and output to only two channels each
<iorec> zequence: great, now it seems to start..
<iorec> but strangly the sound still comes out of the builtin card..
<zequence> iorec: I need to get going, but you can read more about the audio systems, here..
<zequence> !proaudio
<ubottu> For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<iorec> uk, danks.
<studio-user621> Hi!
<studio-user621> Anyone here?
<oslt> Hello
<oslt> Need help again with Jack Audio Server
<oslt> Hello
<oslt> My Platform is Ubuntu Studio 13.04
<oslt> Like it a lot.
<oslt> Tried musescore, great!
<oslt> Nobody talking?
<sery> installation de openoffice
<Unit193> You can install libreoffice, sudo apt-get install libreoffice libreoffice-gtk
<Unit193> !libreoffice
<ubottu> LibreOffice is a Free and open source office suite that includes word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components. To install: "sudo apt-get install libreoffice". User help available in #libreoffice.
<antivapor1> hi, how do you make a script out of a bunch of terminal commands?
#ubuntustudio 2013-05-19
<studio-user885> im having problems installing
<studio-user885> and its worrying me because now ive lost my partitions and everything in failed attempts at making this work
<studio-user885> i only made it worse
<studio-user885> :(  Is anyone here
<Len-nb> antivapor1, make a file with one command per line.
<Len-nb> put #!/bin/bash as the first line
<Len-nb> studio-user885, what have you tried?
<studio-user885> i installed windows in another partition earlier, to dual boot for work purposes, and i was then not allowed to boot back into ubuntu studio, so i went and reinstalled ubuntu studio over the ubuntu studio partition, and expected it to reinstall the boot loader and all to be fine, and theres more
<studio-user885> then it booted up into ubuntu studio with no graphics.  so i figured hey i got a backup, ill just reformat and reinstall ubuntu studio, and so i tried, and it corrupted my hard drive or something and now it gets stuck in the installation at making an ext4 filesystem
<studio-user885> i hate the installation open now, and it is stuck at Creating ext4 file system for / in partition #2 of SCSI2 (0,0,0) (sda)...
<Len-nb> I am not real good about dual boot with windows. But I think windows has to be done first
<studio-user885> in the command line of that task it says (process:12240): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion 'sys_page_size == 0' failed
<Len-nb> you may find information with :
<Len-nb> cat /var/log/syslog |tail
<studio-user885> in terminal?
<Len-nb> ya
<studio-user885> ubuntu-studio@ubuntu-studio:~$ cat /var/log/syslog |tail May 18 21:20:18 ubuntu-studio ubiquity[5595]: switched to page usersetup May 18 21:20:27 ubuntu-studio ubiquity[5595]: debconffilter_done: ubi-usersetup (current: ubi-usersetup) May 18 21:20:27 ubuntu-studio ubiquity[5595]: Step_before = stepUserInfo May 18 21:20:29 ubuntu-studio ubiquity: rm:  May 18 21:20:29 ubuntu-studio ubiquity: cannot remove ‘/var/lib/ubiq
<Len-nb> You will probably have to use the "something else" option to partition if you are not now.
<studio-user885> I am
<studio-user885> tried also using gparted to make a partition in ext4 filesystem prior to attempting to install
<Len-nb> Good. I would say you will have to at least reboot so that casper can be rebuilt
<studio-user885> I've tried rebooting multiple times
<studio-user885> still does the same
<Len-nb> ls -l /var/lib/ubi
<studio-user885> that os prober cache is that something of concern do you think?
<studio-user885> ubuntu-studio@ubuntu-studio:~$ ls -l /var/lib/ubi ls: cannot access /var/lib/ubi: No such file or directory
<Len-nb> Are you installing from a USB stick, did you build it with persistence?
<studio-user885> yes
<studio-user885> to both
<Len-nb> I would redo the USB stick with no persistence
<studio-user885> ive used it before, i just installed, its 13.04, so i think a couple days ago i did this... since monday and it had worked
<Len-nb> Any mistake that happens stays there over boots
<studio-user885> ok.
<studio-user885> so... its not a hard disk problem you dont think
<studio-user885> ?
<studio-user885> it did crash during installation at one point i think... or something on here crashed i saw the crash report
<Len-nb> I don't think so I have never used persistence since the first time I had a similar problem
<studio-user885> ok.
<studio-user885> ok good stuff, i will try that
<studio-user885> i hope it works
<Len-nb> :)
<studio-user885> because i need this up and running hah... its amazing how much windows breaks things
<studio-user885> didnt expect to have this much trouble today.
<Len-nb> Persistence is good for running but not installing
<studio-user885> anyway, thank you for your help, and if it doesnt work i will be back later hah
<studio-user885> oo
<Len-nb> There should be someone around.
<studio-user885> ok thank you have a good night
<Len-nb> night
<sery> sudo apt-get install libreoffice libreoffice-gtk
<sery> [sudo] password for sery:
<sery> Lecture des listes de paquets... Erreur !
<sery> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<sery> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/fr.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_quantal_main_i18n_Translation-fr
<sery> E: Les listes de paquets ou le fichier « status » ne peuvent être analysés ou lus.
<sery> c'est l'erreur que je rencontre quand je lance l'instructon d'instalation de libreoffice
<sery> je rencontre cette erreur :
<sery> sery@sery-HP-Pavilion-g6-Notebook-PC:~$ sudo apt-get install libreoffice
<sery> Lecture des listes de paquets... Erreur !
<sery> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<sery> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/fr.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_quantal_main_i18n_Translation-fr
<sery> E: Les listes de paquets ou le fichier « status » ne peuvent être analysés ou lus.
<Unit193> !pastebin | sery
<ubottu> sery: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Unit193> sery: Try  sudo apt-get update   first.
<sery> ok
<sery> same error
<kai> hi i'm trying put PD and I am experiencing this bug, where the X server crashes after typing 4 characters:  http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.comp.multimedia.puredata.general/90676
<kai> I've just installed ubuntu studio 13.04 as well as pd-extended
<kai> however i'm not sure if this was happening before I installed pd-extended
<kai> perhaps i can downgrade to 12.04, i probably do not need the latest release.
<smartboyhw_> kai: Hmm, X are headaches. But yeah, you don't need the latest release …
<smartboyhw_> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window system is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart X, type 'sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm' on an ubuntu system. replace with kdm on Kubuntu. To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution . Also see !xorgconf
<kai> smartb: ok i will try the downgrade...
<oslt> hello
<oslt> Hello, need some help with jack and soundcard. Anybody there?
<oslt> I can't get connected to my soundcard with jack.
<oslt> I did a complete reinstallation and upgradet to ubuntustudio 13.04
<oslt> First it was working. All of a sudden it ceased.
<oslt> Sound is good without jack running.
<oslt> With ubuntu 10.03 a ran at last into sound problems too.
<oslt> I feel very frustrated with linux now, bit Windows is no alternative, even if it is much better with sound.
<oslt> Can't remember any soundproblem there.
<cfhowlett> oslt, if it WAS running, then either the equipment or configuration changed somehow ...
<oslt> Re
<oslt> cfhowlett: Sorry for being away.
<oslt> cfhowlett: Could type into the window.
<oslt> cfhowlett: Yes, but my insatllation is almost fresh.
<oslt> cfhowlett: Just tried out musescore. Bytheway very good.
<oslt> cfhowlett: Minutes before, I restarted with live cd.
<oslt> And there was no sound too!!!
<cfhowlett> oslt, laptop?desktop?  could the sound card have failed?
<oslt> Desktop, I can listen to my own voice through usb mic, now.
<oslt> cfhowlett: Means soundcard must be present.
<oslt> Jack is running.
<oslt> cfhowlett: But no playback with ardour.
<oslt> cfhowlett: I guess soundcard not connected ...?
<cfhowlett> oslt, kill all jack processes.  I'd bet your sound returns.
<oslt> Yes
<oslt> cfhowlett: yes
<oslt> cfhowlett: What shoud I do next, next step?
<cfhowlett> oslt, I'd suggest you terminal this sequence: ps -x | grep jack
<oslt> I asked on #jack they sent me here
<cfhowlett> oslt, that will ID the processes in use OR killall jack
<oslt> Can't copy text in XChat, sorry
<cfhowlett> oslt, no worries.  simple commands ...
<oslt> But how to get the pipe?
<oslt> Have it
<oslt> Warnung: Schlechte ps–syntax, möglicherweise eine Fälschung »-«?
<oslt> Siehe http://gitorious.org/procps/procps/blobs/master/Documentation/FAQ
<oslt>  2901 ?        S      0:00 /bin/sh /usr/bin/qjackctl
<oslt>  2907 ?        SLl    0:10 /usr/lib/qjackctl/qjackctl.real
<oslt>  2912 ?        SLsl   0:10 /usr/bin/jackdbus auto
<oslt>  3372 pts/1    S+     0:00 grep --color=auto jack
<oslt> cfhowlett: Should I cease Jack control?
<cfhowlett> oslt, yes.  I think killing all jack processes will enable normal sound channels.  * I think*
<oslt> cfhowlett: I ended Jack control.
<oslt> oslt@oslt-desktop:~$ ps -x | grep jack
<oslt> Warnung: Schlechte ps–syntax, möglicherweise eine Fälschung »-«?
<oslt> Siehe http://gitorious.org/procps/procps/blobs/master/Documentation/FAQ
<oslt>  2912 ?        Ss     0:12 /usr/bin/jackdbus auto
<oslt>  3611 pts/2    S+     0:00 grep --color=auto jack
<oslt> cfhowlett: okay?
<cfhowlett> oslt, OK, play an mp3 or something to see if sound is available
<oslt> cfhowlett: I am surprized, no sound.
<oslt> cfhowlett: What is going on?
<oslt> cfhowlett: no sound in vls
<oslt> cfhowlett: no sound in video player
<oslt> cfhowlett: Uff
<cfhowlett> oslt, reboot.  if STILL silent, suspect your sound card ....
<oslt> cfhowlett: Haven't had before.
<oslt> cfhowlett: I do. CU Thanks meanwhile.
<oslt> cfhowlett: Back again. Sound is working without Jack running.
<oslt> cfhowlett: with jack: is not.
<oslt> cfhowlett: No playback in ardour.
<cfhowlett> oslt, normal.  jack seizes control of sound in/out when running.  once killed, sound goes back to normal routing. ...
<oslt> cfhowlett: I know this phenomenon.
<cfhowlett> oslt, and I don't know jack *!* enough to configure it properly.
<oslt> cfhowlett: okay.
<oslt> Seems to have something to do with pulseaudio.
<oslt> cfhowlett: I think pulseaudio can't fetch the soundcard in jack.
<oslt> cfhowlett: Is there any possibility to clear what pulseaudio is connected to at the moment?
<oslt> cfhowlett: I thin sound production is the only argument to install ubuntustudio, isn't it?
<oslt> cfhowlett: in #jack no help either.
<cfhowlett> oslt, last question first; Ustudio has a suite of audio/video/graphic/photographic packages.  not just sound
<oslt> cfhowlett: say ask #ubuntustudio
<oslt> cfhowlett: hehe
<cfhowlett> oslt, pulse/jack is over my head.  but your situation is quite common.  ask in channel.  someone can probably guide you much better than I can
<cfhowlett> ask #ubuntustudio
<oslt> cfhowlett: I love making music a lot.
<cfhowlett> !ubuntustudio
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<oslt> cfhowlett: got depressive meanwhile. Comit suicide then ;-)
<cfhowlett> oslt, dang.  I thought we had fixed that factoid.  gotta let the ops know that it's WAY outdated.
<cfhowlett> oslt, don't give up.  also check the forums.
<oslt> cfhowlett: You are right. But audio is a big chellenge for Linux.
<oslt> cfhowlett: Rest is playing around, my opinion.
<cfhowlett> oslt, no doubt.
<jarnos> Is this bug a big problem between core components of ubuntu studio? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1163638
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1163638 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "pulseaudio fails to release card to jack" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<cfhowlett> jarnos, seems related ...
<oslt> cfhowlett: I checked the forums a lot. Guess I have to learn Chinese to understand the odd behaviour of ubuntustudio.
<oslt> jarnos: Belongs to my problem no sound with pulseaudio and jack?
<cfhowlett> oslt, as I'm in China now, I can only say: Dear God, I HOPE it doesn't come to that!  Naturally, I do NOT speak chinese
<oslt> cfhowlett: Love you for this dialogue.
<cfhowlett> oslt, each one teach one ...
<oslt> Seems that I have to disable pulseaudio.
<oslt> cfhowlett: How to do that?
<cfhowlett> oslt, as I said, over my head.  someone will know.
<cfhowlett> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<oslt> cfhowlett: Sorry you told me about jack.
<oslt> cfhowlett: Didn't know about you not knowing sound issues at all.
<oslt> cfhowlett: But thank you.
<oslt> jarnos: I use jack and there is pulseaudiosink and so on. Is this bug contributing to my playback problem?
<cfhowlett> oslt, my sound exposures begins and ends with audacity.  no need for the deeper techniques ...
<jarnos> oslt, maybe.
<oslt> cfhowlett: God, how I really do envy you. Will start painting, end the audio fuck.
<oslt> cfhowlett: Better deaf than blind, isn't it?
<cfhowlett> oslt, one might say.  best of luck.
<jarnos> oslt, why do you think sound it big challenge for Linux?
<oslt> jarnos: I think since I startet to work with linux five years ago, I spent one year with trying get jack working.
<jarnos> oslt, ahaa
<oslt> jarnos: one week before I was told by a jack developer, to get rid off ubuntu 10.04 because eol.
<oslt> jarnos: and because of running into similar problems with sound.
<jarnos> oslt, yes, maybe pulseaudio and jack work better in later releases. I have not experience of using jack.
<oslt> cfhowlett: So I did, copying user data, reimplementing applications.
<oslt> cghowlett: sorry
<oslt> jarnos: and then today in the morning sound vanished for ever with jack again.
<cfhowlett> oslt, as Sam L. Jackson would say: ENGLISH!@
<oslt> jarnos: Don't you think audio production is a big chellenge for linux
<oslt> jarnos: Considering that even special distris are not able to provide working solutions?
<oslt> cfhowlett: I don't understand, is my English very bad? :-(
<oslt> jarnos: Thank you for talking to me.
<cfhowlett> oslt, I was slyly commenting on the tech-jargon what was so far over my head.  Just ignore me.
<oslt> I say hello meanwhile.
<oslt> Seems that at the moment nobody here, that has similar problems solved.
<jarnos> oslt, so have you tried the latest release?
<oslt> Yes 13.04
<oslt> jarnos: I had tried from live cd, everythin seemed to be perfect. Even jack and ardour.
<oslt> jarnos: Something happened, even thoug I didn't mess around.
<oslt> jarnos: it is honeymoon for me and my new ubuntu studio.
<jarnos> oslt, strange, usually things work better than from live cd.
<oslt> oslt: hihi :-(
<oslt> jarnos: I read: If the dbus option is checked in Qjackctl (Jack Control) setup, it should work without any other tweak
<oslt> jarnos: Can't find DBus option where is it?
<oslt> Sorry, I wanted to type in #jack
<oslt> Before: Sun May 19 15:27:53 2013: [1m[31mERROR: Failed to acquire device name : Audio2 error : A handler is already registered for /org/freedesktop/ReserveDevice1/Audio2[0m
<siegfriednamyslo> s
<siegfriednamyslo> jerrymias
<nick> hey
<Guest64938> there was a Len-NB or something like that on last night who helped me with isntalling ubuntu studio... it was a damaged usb drive (i knew it worked before because i installed last week)... wanted to thank him
<MaynardWaters> hello, I have a 12.04 LTS install on an external HD, and I have moved it to a old ibm thinkpad
<MaynardWaters> it lets me log in using my normal password
<MaynardWaters> then once I am logged in, the numbers that are associated with letters take over rather than the letters
<MaynardWaters> so i know thats the problem involves the numlock key, but im not sure how to fix it
<len-1310>  :)
<len-1310> Hmm, settings->keyboard works on a session basis. There is a system default too.
<len-1310> MaynardWaters, do you know where the numlock key is for your thinkpad?
<len-1310> Does that fix your problem (till next login)
#ubuntustudio 2014-05-12
<OvenWerk1> There is probably a pulseaudio in there too? ( 2176 ?        S<Ll 136:40 /usr/bin/pulseaudio --start --log-target=syslog )
<ridethespiral> Yes there is
<OvenWerk1> What does pulseaudio -k do?
<OvenWerk1> Does that allow pavucontrol to run?
<ridethespiral> Nope lol
<ridethespiral> blah.
<ridethespiral> Not quite sure why it wouldn't work with a fresh install
<OvenWerk1> Me either.
<OvenWerk1> I have 14.04 installed on 4 machines here.
<ridethespiral> Haha thanks for the help though. I'll try download the iso again and remake the usb stick
<OvenWerk1> two are KDE, but one has the lowlatency kernel.
<OvenWerk1> They all use pulse for audio though
<ridethespiral> I thought in 12.04 that pulse was used but certain programs could take over and use alsa
<OvenWerk1> It works better now.
<ridethespiral> even when I was using jack in 12.04, I could access pavucontrol
<OvenWerk1> Yup same here.
<ridethespiral> is it better to update while installing or update after installation?
<ridethespiral> kinda just trying to eliminate anything that can go wrong lol
<OvenWerk1> I have done both, I have heard, install first update after is less prone to trouble though.
<OvenWerk1> But, there may be some things missing.
<OvenWerk1> Or am I think of the clicking the install non-free sw?
<OvenWerk1> Personally I normally boot to the live session and install from there.
<OvenWerk1> I select to install updates during install and include non-free packages as well
<ridethespiral> That's what I did for this install. Connected to wifi & updated during install with restricted extras.
<ridethespiral> Had all of these problems... Was going to reinstall it but I can't even boot to my usb anymore so I'm going to re download the iso and make a new one
<OvenWerk1> When selecting the drive I always select "something else" Cause I want to know whats happening :)
<OvenWerk1> So I set things up manually.
<ridethespiral> Yeah me too. I have Ubuntu on an SSD, /home on a HDD with an installation of windows 7
<darrenc> Hello :)
<OvenWerk1> o/
<devin> Hello
<darrenc> Installed UbuntuStudio 14.04 last week. Having a little trouble getting Ardour3 going. Looks permissions-related. Anyone know what's up? I'm great with Ableton Live and Reason, but totally green with Ardour.
<devin> Are you trying to make a new session on an external drive or separate partition?
<OvenWerk1> darrenc: did you start jack before you started ardour?
<darrenc> No. A sub directory of ~
<darrenc> No I did not start JACK first.
<OvenWerk1> Ok so then ardour would have tried to start jack internally.
<darrenc> I'm not even seeing JACK. Just things that require JACK.
<darrenc> I guess I need to install JACK. Kinda funny that it wouldn't be in the distro.
<devin> Wherever you put your first session, your account must be the owner of that directory.
<devin> Disclaimer: I am really new to Ubuntu Studio and Linux. But, I think Jack is on the distro already.
<darrenc> I am the owner and group of everything under the directories in question
<darrenc> Just tried in my ~. Nope.
<devin> I had a permission problem when I first tried Arduour (and that's why I asked) because I was trying to put files on a partition I had formatted (which kept old permissions on it and files--still confused about that), but after that no problem.
<darrenc> I've been looking at this: http://jackaudio.org/linux_rt_config
<OvenWerks> Ubuntustudio should install with permisions all correct.
<darrenc> Trying to figure out the correct groupname
<OvenWerks> audio
<darrenc> Well... everything has been great until this.
<darrenc> Audacity works fine.
<OvenWerks> Audacity is a whole different animal.
<darrenc> That link I posted above seems to contradict the assertion that all permissions are correct
<OvenWerks> It is very good at what it does those.
<OvenWerks> How so?
<OvenWerks> Have you exitted ardour yet?
<darrenc> I am getting the "Cannot use real-time scheduling" error the article describes.
<devin> Okay, I am literally opening Arduour for the first time on my iMac (First test MBP5,5) and JACK is the default audio system. JACK and all one needs to run Arduour seems to be on the distro from the very beginning.
<darrenc> The article also points out that Ubuntu > 10.4 does not configure groups correctly
<OvenWerks> in a terminal type ls /etc/security/limits.d/
<darrenc> How can I make sure Ardour is using JACK and not something else?
<OvenWerks> what file does it show?
<darrenc> OK hold on.
<darrenc> audio.conf
<OvenWerks> Now that you have run ardour it has started jackd which you will have to stop with killall -9 jackd
<OvenWerks> that is correct.
<OvenWerks> if you type groups
<OvenWerks> you shold get a list with audio as one of them.
<darrenc> nope
<OvenWerks> what do you get?
<darrenc> darrenc adm dialout fax cdrom floppy tape sudo dip video plugdev fuse lpadmin sambashare
<OvenWerks> audio is missing.
<darrenc> yep
<OvenWerks> type echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<darrenc> This is a pretty fresh install and I left everything to the defaults.
<darrenc> ubuntustudio
<OvenWerks> Ok, Howed that happen? (retorical question)
<darrenc> Golly gosh-ding-dang I dunno
<OvenWerks> Anyway you need to add youself to the audio group.
<darrenc> How do I know it even exists?
<OvenWerks> cat /etc/group
<OvenWerks> will show all the groups
<darrenc> just did that.
<OvenWerks> audio should have two users hooked to it
<OvenWerks> The line in mine is: audio:x:29:pulse,len
<darrenc> audio has pulse and my GF's account, but not mine. She's a desktop user and I'm an admin
<OvenWerks> But when you installed you put her acount in as install then
<OvenWerks> I would say she is user 1000 and you  are 1001?
<darrenc> OK. Added myself to audio. Gimme a sec...
<darrenc> I'm on the Audio/Midi setup dialog. "Audio System" should be JACK and "Driver" should be "ALSA?"
<OvenWerks> Unless you have a firewire audio card.
<OvenWerks> But jack yes for sure.
<darrenc> No, this is a consumer box that used to run Win 7.
<OvenWerks> Then jackd with the alsa backend should be fine.
<darrenc> Still cannot create session
<OvenWerks> May have to logout/in.
<darrenc> I'll give it a shot. BRB. Thanks for your help.
<OvenWerks> I would also suggest
<OvenWerks> starting jack first.
<darrenc> Add to my list of auto start programs? What? jackd?
<OvenWerks> No, use qjackctl to start it.
<OvenWerks> That will allow you to make sure jack is set up and running before starting ardour and ardour will just use whatever you have set.
<ridethespiral> I'll be back after I reinstall 14.04 lol
<darrenc> Bwahaha. No seriously. I'll try this and be back in about 10 min. :)
<OvenWerks> ok
<darrenc> BINGO! :)
<OvenWerks> Good, I guess we didn't envision someone setting up the acounts in that order.
<darrenc> Yeah. I set her up first, then added myself and then tweaked the privileges.
<darrenc> Thanks a bunch, OW.
<OvenWerks> no problem.
<darrenc> So I wanna set up a very simple template. This looks similar to Ableton Live.
<OvenWerks> I am not the person to ask on that. I have never used Ableton
<darrenc> Creating a track on which I want to put 3 short audio clips that will always be used for this job.
<darrenc> Track mode? Normal? Tape?
<darrenc> I love Live, but the job I am setting up needs to be do-able by someone who cannot afford a $1,200 DAW.
<OvenWerks> I can understand... I would use track mode normal.
<OvenWerks> I had an 8track open reel years ago and moved direct to Linux and ardour. So I am totally out of touch with windows and the sw that goes with it.
<darrenc> This track (or the second track) should not be recordable. The first track just has the three clips, which get moved around depending on the length of the clip on the second track
<OvenWerks> I tend to think in terms of what I would do with a physical studio
<OvenWerks> That should not be a problem, don't arm the record button.
<OvenWerks> (red dot with dark square around it)
<darrenc> OK. So pretty similar to Live. Looks that way. I'm sure I'll get it.
<darrenc> Thanks again. Bye :)
<OvenWerks> NP bye
<ridethespiral> got 14.04 reinstalled.. had to use nomodeset to boot to the live usb then did the install. Now my graphics resolution is really low and I can't change it. I disabled the radeon card and am just using the graphics of the cpu...
<joevegas> hello
<joevegas> I have a problem w/12.04
<joevegas> I have not network or wifi control
<joevegas> for my other computer
<joevegas> just a noobe
<joevegas> I've attempted to remove the conflicting program but to no avail
<joevegas> I've even tried to install a external wifi dongle and passkey but no luck
<joevegas> help please
<darrenc> Good morning (PST) :)
<darrenc> Long story short: I own Ableton Live and its great multiband dynamics plugin, but I have to make a particular audio task do-able by someone who might not have be able to afford a $1,200 DAW...
<darrenc> So I am am trying to set up a template for the job in Ardour 3
<darrenc> Anyone have experience with MBC2B or other multiband comp plugins for Ardour 3?
<cub> After a few weeks after installing a fresh 14.04 some of the indicators disappeared, nm-applet among others which is quite annoying when looking for a new wifi network. Any clues on a fix?
<preetzer> hi is it possible to have an ubuntustudio live cd?
#ubuntustudio 2014-05-13
<FyouA> FUCK YOU ALL!!! FUCK YOU ALL!!! FUCK YOU ALL!!! FUCK YOU ALL!!! FUCK YOU ALL!!! 66547
<FyouA> FUCK YOU ALL!!! FUCK YOU ALL!!! FUCK YOU ALL!!! FUCK YOU ALL!!! FUCK YOU ALL!!! 41409
<cfhowlett> !ops
<ubottu> Help:  PING jussi01, joejaxx, holstein, astraljava, ScottL or scott-work
<FyouA> FUCK YOU ALL!!! FUCK YOU ALL!!! FUCK YOU ALL!!! FUCK YOU ALL!!! FUCK YOU ALL!!! 12308
<FyouA> FUCK YOU ALL!!! FUCK YOU ALL!!! FUCK YOU ALL!!! FUCK YOU ALL!!! FUCK YOU ALL!!! 792
<FyouA> FUCK YOU ALL!!! FUCK YOU ALL!!! FUCK YOU ALL!!! FUCK YOU ALL!!! FUCK YOU ALL!!! 3534
<FyouA> FUCK YOU ALL!!! FUCK YOU ALL!!! FUCK YOU ALL!!! FUCK YOU ALL!!! FUCK YOU ALL!!! 1615
<FyouA> FUCK YOU ALL!!! FUCK YOU ALL!!! FUCK YOU ALL!!! FUCK YOU ALL!!! FUCK YOU ALL!!! 21354
<FyouA> FUCK YOU ALL!!! FUCK YOU ALL!!! FUCK YOU ALL!!! FUCK YOU ALL!!! FUCK YOU ALL!!! 25952
<cfhowlett> FyouA run out of meds, did we?
<FyouA> FUCK YOU ALL!!! FUCK YOU ALL!!! FUCK YOU ALL!!! FUCK YOU ALL!!! FUCK YOU ALL!!! 49818
<FyouA> FUCK YOU ALL!!! FUCK YOU ALL!!! FUCK YOU ALL!!! FUCK YOU ALL!!! FUCK YOU ALL!!! 61068
<FyouA> FUCK YOU ALL!!! FUCK YOU ALL!!! FUCK YOU ALL!!! FUCK YOU ALL!!! FUCK YOU ALL!!! 92566
<FyouA> FUCK YOU ALL!!! FUCK YOU ALL!!! FUCK YOU ALL!!! FUCK YOU ALL!!! FUCK YOU ALL!!! 32614
<FyouA> FUCK YOU ALL!!! FUCK YOU ALL!!! FUCK YOU ALL!!! FUCK YOU ALL!!! FUCK YOU ALL!!! 1194
<FyouA> FUCK YOU ALL!!! FUCK YOU ALL!!! FUCK YOU ALL!!! FUCK YOU ALL!!! FUCK YOU ALL!!! 50618
<oaulakh> how to reduce brightness of screen in ubuntu studio 13.04
<cfhowlett> oaulakh 13.04 is end of life = upgrade to a supported version
<oaulakh> i havn't fast internet yet
<oaulakh> so is there any way to do it without that lengthy upgrade
<cfhowlett> oaulakh sure.  get 14.04 via torrent.  make a boot USB.  install.
<oaulakh> well internet not only the reason
<oaulakh> because some thing i dont want to update it
<cfhowlett> oaulakh when you get violated because you no longer have security updates, please keep the rants and complaints to yourself.
<oaulakh> hahahhaa
<oaulakh> well my linux haeder files are updated
<oaulakh> then what else i need
<oaulakh> all i want to reduce brightness
<oaulakh> this is not an security issue at all
<cfhowlett> oaulakh End Of Life = No Longer Supported ... including here.  sorry.
<cfhowlett> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<oaulakh> hahaha
<oaulakh> thanks for help
<oaulakh> ;)
<zequence> oaulakh: You can only do that on laptops, and you should have keyboard controls for that
<oaulakh> i have
<oaulakh> but its not working
<zequence> oaulakh: Nothing in system settings that allows you to control brightness?
<oaulakh> its showing that system reducing brightness
<oaulakh> but its not
<zequence> oaulakh: If not, you probably need to add something
<oaulakh> what i need?
<zequence> oaulakh: But, I don't know what (add, or change)
<zequence> oaulakh: If it's not in the standard install, it's not supported by Ubuntu Studio. We aren't very good with DE stuff
<zequence> oaulakh: You can check with Xubuntu if someone there knows about how that stuff works
<oaulakh> okkk
<oaulakh> thanks
<oaulakh> i will try to ask them
<zequence> oaulakh: Sure ANY linux supports that on your laptop, btw?
<oaulakh> yeah it works super good with ubuntu
<oaulakh> but not with ubuntu studio yet
<zequence> oaulakh: Which Ubuntu version?
<zequence> or. release
<oaulakh> 13.04
<oaulakh> 14.04
<oaulakh> both
<zequence> oaulakh: If you'd rather use Unity as your DE, you can just add ubuntu studio packages to it, and setup realtime privilege (if you're doing audio)
<zequence> sudo apt-get install linux-lowlatency jackd && sudo usermod -a -G audio $USER && sudo shutdown -r now
<zequence> ..gives you the core stuff for audio
<oaulakh> okkk
<rhizo> Aloha
<Unit193> Howdy.
<zipy_> hi, i just installed ubuntu studio 14.04 and connected a midi keyboard with jack audio connection kit which shows up in ALSA-MIDI tab
<zipy_> there are no entries in the Audio tab tho, is that normal?
#ubuntustudio 2014-05-14
<basverhaak> hello?
<basverhaak> Help! is sombody here on this chat?
<cfhowlett> basverhaak ask your ubuntustudio questions
<basverhaak> eeh..
<basverhaak> windows 8.1 doesnt work anymore since i have ubuntu!
<basverhaak> can you help my
<cfhowlett> basverhaak bring this question to #ubuntu.  I've no experience with 8.1
<basverhaak> alrigt but is it ubuntu of windows!?\
<cfhowlett> ubuntu of windows?  that doesn't even make sense.
<Guest34418> r
<Guest34418> r
<Guest34418> hallo
<Guest34418> hallo
<Guest34418> hallo-ich-habe-p
<cfhowlett> Guest34418 ask your ubuntu question
<Guest34418> Hallo-ich-habe-problem-mit-meine-tastatur belegung-kann-mir -jemand-helfen-bitte-wenn-ich-.......Z<KZ-i<iu3-g<meg-u<iu3
<Guest34418>  diser -text-sah-so-aus:Hallo-iu3ch-habmeg-problmegmeg-megiu3t-megmegiu3nmeg-tastatiu3rr bmeglmegmegiu3nmeg-kzann-megiu3r -jmegmegand-hmeglfmegn-biu3ttmeg-wmegnn-iu3ch-Z<KZ-i<iu3-g<meg-u<iu3
<zorro_> Hallo-ich-habe-problem-mit-meine-tastatur belegung-kann-mir -jemand-helfen-bitte-wenn-ich-.......Z<KZ-i<iu3-g<meg-u<iu3
<zorro_>  diser -text-sah-so-aus:Hallo-iu3ch-habmeg-problmegmeg-megiu3t-megmegiu3nmeg-tastatiu3rr bmeglmegmegiu3nmeg-kzann-megiu3r -jmegmegand-hmeglfmegn-biu3ttmeg-wmegnn-iu3ch-Z<KZ-i<iu3-g<meg-u<iu3
<cfhowlett> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<NinjaJediRob> guys how do you swap out the ubuntu login splash screen and login?
#ubuntustudio 2014-05-15
<liquorstoredrunk> im having trouble getting ardour to run i paid for it so it isnt third party and i installed qjackctrl but it says it cant reconnect to the midi
<liquorstoredrunk> qjackctrl gives me eralso
<holstein> liquorstoredrunk: paying for something has nothing to do with if its 3rd party or not
<holstein> liquorstoredrunk: you can pay for it, and still use the included verion in the ubuntu repo.. or not pay for it, and compile your own version of the latest from the ardour site
<liquorstoredrunk> okay i was just putting thaat out there that i have the version from ardour.org
<holstein> regardless, whic are you using?
<holstein> liquorstoredrunk: the latest?
<liquorstoredrunk> yes
<liquorstoredrunk> i just got it today
<holstein> liquorstoredrunk: consider just using the stock ubuntu version at frist, to get used to everything
<holstein> !proaudio
<ubottu> For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<holstein> make certain jack is running, and go from there
<liquorstoredrunk> i would do that but i need to save plugins
<holstein> liquorstoredrunk: not sure what you are talking about
<liquorstoredrunk> jack tells me it cant connect to the server
<holstein> liquorstoredrunk: plugins are different
<holstein> liquorstoredrunk: jack will need to be running, then the other things will likely just work
<holstein> liquorstoredrunk: you follow the guide i gave, and make sure jack is running and working properly
<liquorstoredrunk> i have jack running im going to try again
<holstein> liquorstoredrunk: you really need jack started *before* trying to open any audio applications..
<liquorstoredrunk> jack telles me it couldnt connect to the server as a client
<holstein> liquorstoredrunk: sure.. so jack is *not* running
<holstein> liquorstoredrunk: you have no reason to try and do *anything* else til you get jack running
<liquorstoredrunk> im here because i need help getting it running
<holstein> liquorstoredrunk: ardour depends on it, and its trying to start it, and will be kicking out errors
<holstein> liquorstoredrunk: sure.. did you consult the link i gave
<holstein> liquorstoredrunk: did you close *everything*?
<holstein> liquorstoredrunk: i'll help.. you will do this
<holstein> close *everything*
<holstein> open *only* a terminal and run..
<liquorstoredrunk> okay
<holstein> ps aux | grep jack
<holstein> you can pastebin that if you dont understand it
<holstein> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<holstein> if you do understand it, kill any running instances of jack
<liquorstoredrunk> i typed it in  and lots of text popped up
<holstein> liquorstoredrunk: sure.. you read the link i *just* gave that explains how to share that information with me
<liquorstoredrunk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7465973/
<holstein> liquorstoredrunk: you are running installers there
<holstein> liquorstoredrunk: you need to stop running *everything*
<holstein> liquorstoredrunk: if you cant figure that oue, just reboot
<liquorstoredrunk> okay ill come back
<holstein> liquorstoredrunk: after reboot do *nothing* besides coming here..
<liquorstoredrunk> okay im back
<holstein> !proaudio
<ubottu> For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<holstein> ^ that pretty much outlines what im going to do with you
<holstein> liquorstoredrunk: you open qjackctl *first*
<holstein> nothing else
<liquorstoredrunk> okay its open
<holstein> liquorstoredrunk: what audio devices are you using?
<liquorstoredrunk> audio devices as in?
<holstein> liquorstoredrunk: as in devices that do audio
<holstein> liquorstoredrunk: a USB device
<holstein> just the internal device
<holstein> a firewire.. pci.. pci express.. adat.. whatever
<liquorstoredrunk> for starters im using a usb interface called the zoom h4n
<holstein> liquorstoredrunk: what are you using?
<holstein> liquorstoredrunk: for "starters"?
<holstein> liquorstoredrunk: not sure what that means, but, this is fact
<holstein> when you reboot, those device can jump around
<liquorstoredrunk> i said for starters because i wasnt sure what you meant
<holstein> liquorstoredrunk: this is what i suggest.. remove the zoom, and use jack with the internal device
<holstein> liquorstoredrunk: ok.. unplug that, and *any* other audio ddvice
<holstein> devices*
<holstein> liquorstoredrunk: just use the internal audio device with JACK right now.. to get used to it
<holstein> then, lets close qjackctl
<liquorstoredrunk> i unplugged it but i do need the h4n because that it connect to my microphone
<liquorstoredrunk> is connected*
<holstein> liquorstoredrunk: sure.. but you will *not* be connecting a microphone right now, ok?
<liquorstoredrunk> okay
<holstein> liquorstoredrunk: you are troubleshooting too many things at tones
<liquorstoredrunk> it's unplugged
<holstein> once*
<holstein> you do it with the internal only, please
<holstein> open a terminal and run.
<holstein> gksudo qjackctl
<holstein> then, in the qjackclt window, click on "setup"
<liquorstoredrunk> gksudo isnt installed
<liquorstoredrunk> show i install it now
<liquorstoredrunk> should*
<holstein> no, just open it normally, and click setup
<holstein> open qjackctl normally
<holstein> frames per buffer 2
<liquorstoredrunk> im in setup
<holstein> frames per perio 512
<holstein> liquorstoredrunk: you see "interface".. there are 2 dropdowns there
<holstein> liquorstoredrunk: i will literally try *all* options there
<holstein> liquorstoredrunk: likely, the default will be fine.. but, thats where you will find the zoom USB device later
<liquorstoredrunk> it was on default i changed it to hw:0
<holstein> click "ok"
<liquorstoredrunk> ok
<holstein> liquorstoredrunk: keep in mind, "default" may be what you want
<holstein> anyways.. try it..
<holstein> go back to the main window, and click the start button
<liquorstoredrunk> it started
<holstein> liquorstoredrunk: ok.. thats what you do *before* opening *anything*
<liquorstoredrunk> okay got it
<holstein> liquorstoredrunk: you'll stop it completely before trying to use the ZOOM
<holstein> liquorstoredrunk: i suggest *not* using the zoom for a while
<liquorstoredrunk> okay
<holstein> get used to routing and running jack, then throw that in the mix
<liquorstoredrunk> without the zoom i can't record into ardour
<holstein> liquorstoredrunk: sure
<holstein> liquorstoredrunk: im not suggesting that you *never* use it, friend
<holstein> liquorstoredrunk: im staying wait
<holstein> liquorstoredrunk: use the software, and get used to routing things
<holstein> liquorstoredrunk: make sounds.. kick the tires
<holstein> *then* in a few days, or hours of use, get the zoom out
<holstein> liquorstoredrunk: i realize the zoom has 2 mics, and 2 onboard preamps, and you want to route those to the machine
<liquorstoredrunk> when i installed ardour i checked a box that might be giving me problems could i uninstall it to bring it back to default?
<holstein> liquorstoredrunk: might be?
<holstein> liquorstoredrunk: test and see
<holstein> liquorstoredrunk: you have JACK running, try ardour. open a file in there and play it
<liquorstoredrunk> okay
<liquorstoredrunk> ardour opened
<liquorstoredrunk> i dont have any music files on here yet but i think it got it im going to try and see what i come up with
<liquorstoredrunk> thank you for all of your help
<holstein> liquorstoredrunk: download one.. you should have refernce tracks
<holstein> reference*
<holstein> liquorstoredrunk: sure.. also try #opensourcemusicians for a nice helpful community
<liquorstoredrunk> okay will do and can i find you hee again if i need help?
<liquorstoredrunk> here*
<holstein> liquorstoredrunk: sure.. me or another volunteer
<liquorstoredrunk> okay thanks
<holstein> liquorstoredrunk: cheers..
<mrmjb> Just installed 14.04 and getting it set up the way I want.  Love all the easy install menu options and the about ubuntu studio menu option.  Great stuff
<borman> Пожалуйста скиньте список актуальных репозиториев для UbuntuStudio 14.04
<borman> Пожалуйста скиньте список актуальных репозиториев для UbuntuStudio 14.04
<borman> Please throw off the actual list of repositories for UbuntuStudio 14.04
<borman> 3.13.0-24-lowlatency
<borman>  Please throw off the actual list of repositories for UbuntuStudio 14.04
<borman>  Please throw send for me the actual list of repositories for UbuntuStudio 14.04
<jarnos> I tried cutting and exporting a video I shot by a smart phone by ubuntu studio 13.10. In OpenShot I couldn't figure out how to cut. Kdenlive rendered a tiny file that does not show or sound anything.
<studio-user915> hi
<roani> instalar gnome 3 no ubuntustudio, tem como?
<hb756> hello. I'm a computer science student just finished with junior year and I'm interested in contributing to ubuntustudio over the summer. Can anyone tell me the best way to get started?
<lehthanis> evening all.  any video capture folks in the rom?
<lehthanis> \room
<lehthanis> grrr...disconnected.
<lehthanis> anyways, I'm trying to capture video from a video capture card using VLC...it's a live video feed from a video switcher.
<lehthanis> If I use the record button I get a HUGE file...about 1 gig per minute...
<lehthanis> if I use the media->convert/save to transcode as I record, I can't see the video as it's gettign recorded, but it recods to a reasonable file size.
<lehthanis> There's an option for keep original video, but if I check that, I end up with a movie that only has audio. No video...but I can see the video as it's happening.
<lehthanis> Would I be better off to use the record button but set it to not record the native video?  If so, how do I set the record button to use transcode settings?
#ubuntustudio 2014-05-16
<pawel_> Hi, hello
<pawel_> I have an external USB hard drive connected to the netbook and it never sleep. Is always spinning.
<pawel_> are there any way(s) to configure it for sleeping after some time of inactivity, is because it is working even when is unmounted.
<delt> hello
<delt> ubuntu studio is supported until 2017 or 2019?
<cfhowlett> delt 2017 - xubuntu base
<delt> oh hello =)
<delt> so ubuntu is supported for 5 years then, but xubuntu and ubu studio only for 3?
<cfhowlett> delt yes
<delt> ah ok. thanks for the info
<delt> cool, linux mint 17-rc is released. gonna try that
<zequence> OvenWerks: added some more to this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/UtopicUnicorn/WhiteBoardSpecs
<zequence> Going to read through tomorrow, and restructure for the mail list.
#ubuntustudio 2014-05-17
<letstrythis> how do i adjust usb port speeds ?
<letstrythis> Icarus (ttyUSB0) ERROR: Selftest error. Expected nonce 0x00000112 but got 0x00000109.
<letstrythis> ^this and the usb i installed ubuntu 12.04 with va and vt and rt elelements
<letstrythis> would love to put in ha and then add other pcs into a grid
<letstrythis> shared cpu ram disks  gpu etc
<holstein> letstrythis: AFAIK, you cant,and shouldnt have to\
<letstrythis> yes anyone can and everyone should, but don't have to, i have a need to let them talk to the system(s) asap
<holstein> letstrythis: not sure what yuo are talking about
<letstrythis> when you have something capable of 921k and its at 9k it's a retardation of the rt enviroment
<holstein> letstrythis: the 'rt environment' ?
<letstrythis> yup
<holstein> letstrythis: you can try the generic kernel if you feel its the low-latency kernel that is messing you up
<holstein> letstrythis: could be any hardware in the chain not supporting linux well.. or a misreading..
<letstrythis> no i have various tools drivers and the low latency kernal
<holstein> letstrythis: try the generic
<letstrythis> not completely but its oticeable
<letstrythis> the user has rtprio and priority -21
<holstein> letstrythis: the lowlatency is for audio production
<letstrythis> it's working
<holstein> letstrythis: ok.. then enjoy!
<letstrythis> low latency is for any production
<letstrythis> xD
<holstein> letstrythis: no
<holstein> letstrythis: i mean, you can use it as you please, but thats what its for
<holstein> letstrythis: lowlatency audio production
<letstrythis> i think we have been through this holstein
<holstein> letstrythis: ?
<letstrythis> someone i explained this too much earlier
<holstein> letstrythis: you just joined
<holstein> letstrythis: if you are the guy from the other day trying to use it for a server, that is why
<letstrythis> linux generally has no defined set of rules it's just not esy to build it pecisely how you want it
<holstein> the generic is the "Best" for the server
<letstrythis> xD
<holstein> letstrythis: the lowlatency and rt kernels are not for what you are trying to do
<holstein> if you are coming here stating that you are experiencing slowdowns or whatever, its likely because the kernel is not appropriate
<letstrythis> but they are and have proven to be
<letstrythis> they just needed some configuration
<letstrythis> x
<letstrythis> xD
<letstrythis> good advice
<holstein> letstrythis: sure.. then they are not the stock kernel. and you likely dont wnat that
<letstrythis> but slowdowns aen't just the os
<holstein> letstrythis: you can use #ubuntu for this.. or a hardware or networking hcannel
<holstein> channel*
<holstein> letstrythis: you shouldnt be using these kernels for what you are doing
<letstrythis> speaking of which know of ay DVANCED SYSTEM MONITORS? damn it
<holstein> letstrythis: you would be hard pressed to find anyone anywhere who thinks you should
<letstrythis> good
<letstrythis> sorry for the caps, do you know of any advanced system monitors?
<holstein> letstrythis: no.. i would try #ubuntu or a networking channel
<holstein> letstrythis: this is the ubuntustuduio channel for audio and video production mostly
<letstrythis> ty
<letstrythis> good i will behere for video mostly
<holstein> you will be here?
<Jedininjarob> guys are any of you using the tweak tools?
<Jedininjarob> in ubuntu studio
<TrendW> Can anyone recommend a good wireless mic that has a decent range? (The receiver will be in a wiring closet.)
<delt> ...so, "about xfce" says it's 4.10 ...is it 4.10 or 4.11? and is 4.11 an "unstable" release of xfce?
<GridCube> delt, open a terminal and type, xfwm4 --version
<delt> 4.11 isn't mentioned on xfce.org
<delt> This is xfwm4 version 4.11.1 (revision 2b800f4) for Xfce 4.10
<GridCube> 4.11 is a version of 4.10
<delt> uh wut?
<GridCube> yes, the wonders of foss
<delt> *looks up http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xfce*
<GridCube> 4.11 is not an "official" release
<delt> ...so, when is 4.12 coming out?
<GridCube> "4.12 will be out whenever its out" -xfce devels
<studio-Scocerer> hi fellow producers
<studio-Scocerer> :)
#ubuntustudio 2014-05-18
<ridethespiral> Is there a special repository for 3.11 low latency?
<ridethespiral> Trying to get it from a vanilla Ubuntu 12.04 install
<holstein> ridethespiral: no
<holstein> ridethespiral: there is no special repository for any of ubuntustudio.. ubuntustudio *is* ubuntu, and all of our pacakges and kernel is in the normal ubuntu repo
<holstein> ridethespiral: you want 14.04
<ridethespiral> How come I can only find lime 3.8.0.29 low latency on fresh 12.04 install
<holstein> ridethespiral: that is the kernel for 12.04.. correct?
<ridethespiral> Holstein if you knew the issues I've been having with 14.04 you'd understand
<holstein> ridethespiral: the kernels dont get rev'd like that.. they just stay like the rest of them
<holstein> ridethespiral: there is no reason to use 12.04 over 14.04.. if you have issues, i would address those, personally
<holstein> ridethespiral: regardless, you are welcome to run whatever kernel you like in 12.04, but the versions dont update.. you just get the kernel that is in 12.04 and it gets security updates
<ridethespiral> I had 12.04 studio installed, tried to upgrade to 14.04 and it hated me. Tried to reinstall 12.04 studio and was having issues with that even so I went to vanilla again
<ridethespiral> 12.04 studio had 3.11.0.xx kernel
<ridethespiral> But vanilla doesnt
<holstein> ridethespiral: i always try the live CD's first, and prefer the fresh install. any number of things could have given you a hard time with the upgrade
<holstein> ridethespiral: there is no special repo, friend
<ridethespiral> It is a live USB boot which I did fresh install from
<holstein> ridethespiral: if you added a PPA for a newer kernel, you need to add that again
<holstein> ridethespiral: i read , you upgraded 12.04 to 14.04.. and didnt fresh install 14.04
<ridethespiral> No one can figure why I'm having these anomalies so I wish to stick with 12.04 with unity known :/
<holstein> ridethespiral: regardless, allow me to stick with the facts
<ridethespiral> By upgrade I mean fresh install, sorry. Formatted root
<holstein> ridethespiral: 14.04 is the version that is the most up to date, and currently developed
<holstein> ridethespiral: the kernel for 12.04 ubuntustudio (and *any* ubuntustudio) is in the main ubuntu repos
<ridethespiral> But won't work for me, for a reason many can not solve
<holstein> ridethespiral: your /home config
<ridethespiral> ? /home config?
<holstein> ridethespiral: you state "formatted root", so, your home partition, and config could be breaking anything in the 14.04
<holstein> anyways.. im again, only stating facts
<holstein> ridethespiral: if you are here to run 12.04, run it
<ridethespiral> Holstein I'm on my phone so no tab button. Forgive me if I don't type your name out each time
<holstein> ridethespiral: the kernel for lowlatency is in the main repos.. if you had a differnt or newer one, you likely added a PPA>. maybe from kxstudio
<ridethespiral> So not formatting /home could be the issue???
<holstein> ridethespiral: thats pulling your /home config forward.. thats all im saying
<holstein> ridethespiral: if you didnt test it live, or with another user account, then the /home config could have been causing you issues
<ridethespiral> I'm mediocre at Ubuntu so I only half understand the issues that could bring forth
<ridethespiral> It worked fine live
<holstein> ridethespiral: well, your /home is the *only* thing you did bring forth, so it would be top of my list
<ridethespiral> Before I installed 14.04 live worked. Then 14.04 froze on login
<holstein> sure.. you can login as guest.. or another user to test your config easily
<holstein> or, just add whatever PPA you like to get whatever kernel you want in 12.04
<ridethespiral> Eeep and I don't have my ext HDD at ho.e to back up my home
<ridethespiral> Yeah I've got 12.04 running so I'll try that
<ridethespiral> Holstein the latest linux-lowlatency in synaptic on fresh install of 12.04 is 3.2.0.61 lol
<holstein> ridethespiral:
<holstein> ridethespiral: there is no special ubuntustudio repo for it.. you run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist upgrade" and get the latest there is.. otherwise, as i said you used a PPA
<packjam> morning
<nick87720z> Who has ladspa-sdk installed (it includes utility listplugins) - does it crash for anyone? For me it crashes on all tap-plugins, excepting one (tap_reflector.so, tap_echo.so)...
<nick87720z> As for tap_echo.so - it should be linked with libm.so (math lib), but under ubuntu is not. I have tap plugins version from kxstudio team repos, so don't know, is it common. Some may attach those repos without installing all kxstudio upgrades (desktop stuff, system adjustment).
<nick87720z> tap-plugins version 0.7.2
<holstein> nick87720z: may attach those repos without installing kxstudio upgrades?
<studio> hey guys, how can I set up to watch vimeo videos
<vendre> help
<letstrythis> i need some help decreaseing system latency?
#ubuntustudio 2015-05-11
<Tooncenator> holstein - this is UncleJed - someone nabbed my nick. lol.
<Tooncenator> Have been following your directions - lsusb sees it. aplay and arecord both see it just fine. Jack server starts without any errors. I have disabled internal audio.
<Tooncenator> i opened audacity, dropped in a tune, played it and can hear perfectly. I check the sound settings and the signal is definitely being sent to the m-audio box.
<Tooncenator> Here's the part I don't get. The m-audio box only shows up on jack on the ALSA tab with a midi channel. Nothing on audio.
<Tooncenator> So if I understand correctly, the sound I'm hearing is not actually being routed through jack - it's going straight to the box from the computer.
<Tooncenator> Ok - i think saying that helped me think through it a bit. Doing more experimenting - will get back.
<Tooncenator> No luck....no matter which interface i choose in the jack settings (i tried all multiple times), the only place the m-audio box shows up is for ALSA midi. No audio.
<Tooncenator> Anyone know what this might mean? It was a message in qjackctl:
<Tooncenator> (qjackctl:9526): Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_widget_get_direction: assertion 'GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed
<Tooncenator> holstein - does this patch information help? I'm pretty sure the Fast Track Pro is quite different than most external boxes and doesn't work as-is with qjackctl. I'm just getting nowhere with your suggestions.
<Tooncenator> http://alsa.opensrc.org/M-Audio_FastTrack_Pro
<OvenWerks> Tooncenator: The gtk messages are not audio related. They seem to not affect qjackctl's operation. I think it is the window manager using gtk while the application uses QT as a gui toolkit
<Tooncenator> OvenWerks: Thank you. I suspected that, but as part of troubleshooting, I thought I'd open every possible door. Appreciate the response.
<holstein> Tooncenator: it may not say 'maudio box' in jack or alsa
<holstein> Tooncenator: what i do is, i'll literally eliminate the variable. i'll disable, or remove other audio interfaces.. i'll take the usb device to a *different* machine with *no* other audio devive
<holstein> device*
<holstein> i'll run a live iso, to remove my installed OS and config from the equation
<holstein> i'll run on other hardware to remove my chipset drivers, and USB hardware, and motherboard, and othher hardware from the equation
<holstein> i'll do whatever it takes to make sure i see *only* that maudio usb device
<holstein> i'll then route *all* of the ins and outs to something i have, as i suggested, already learned about exectly how to use
<holstein> for example, ardour, with the internal audio device. i will have already sucessfully learned to create a channel, and route my internal audio device's inputs to a channel in ardour, and record it
<holstein> be sure you have done that, and know the proceedure, and what that should look like
<holstein> i wouldnt expect to use audacity and jack together
<holstein> Tooncenator: if its me, i donwload the AVlinux live iso, as well as the latest ubuntustudio, and the last LTS.. i'll just run those live, testing with *only* the one audio device
<holstein> anything you learn from those live environments will be applicable to your installation now
#ubuntustudio 2015-05-12
<Tooncenator> holstein - okie-doke. Will keep plugging away at it. thanks again.
<Tooncenator> holstein_ rather
<studio-user980> Hello everyone!
<Camilla> Hello
<holstein> o/
<javiermoreno> hello
<javiermoreno> i need some help
<javiermoreno> i have some trouble with mi SO.. i recentli installed and i need help
<sunstar> SO?
<javiermoreno> how do i execute a .jar file?
<sunstar> in terminal: java -jar filename.jar    (or to open with mouse check this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/192914/how-run-a-jar-file-with-a-double-click )
#ubuntustudio 2015-05-13
<Tooncenator> holstein - well, I got the audio working again! funny thing is - all I had to do was reboot and the input/output interface options changed. I selected the new ones and bob's your uncle. So quickly saved the settings - remembering what you said earlier though - that the interface number might change next time I reboot - so I'll just have to remember to check that every time.
<Tooncenator> Now I need to work on getting the midi to work as well. :-O
<ilovebtc> low-latency kernel vs win 8.1 on same mashine, who wins the lowest latency?
<sunstar> on my hardware it's ubuntu studio
<sunstar> 8.1 is very laggy on my stuff
<Tooncenator> holstein - midi working now too. :-) Thanks again for walking me through everything. Thankfully I didn't have to go to all the extremes you suggested and figured it out early.
#ubuntustudio 2015-05-14
<Tooncenator> holstein - well not so fast. :( Unfortunately I had not yet tried video playback with jack running. I'm almost there with config, but video keeps freezing after about 8 seconds when I try playing it while jack is turned on. Furthermore, I can't actually hear any audio during playback either. As soon as I stop the jack server, everything is good.
<holstein> Tooncenator: jack doesnt to video.. you shouldnt need it
<holstein> what are you trying to playback? and why? and why are you using jack?
<holstein> if you dont need, jack, dont use it, and as you say, all will be good
<Tooncenator> Just trying to watch video tutorials on youtube as I learn how to use Ardour.
<holstein> Tooncenator: sure.. but, you dont *need* to do that, and i would expect issues
<Tooncenator> so i'll just have to remember to stop jack when viewing. No problem. :-) You 'da man!
<holstein> i am able to route pulse audio sources through jack, using the included jack dbus,but, i personally disable that
<Tooncenator> keeping things simple for now is good for me.
<holstein> you should see, in qjackctl, in "connect" pulse audio sources that you can route to your jack output on the right side
<holstein> in the audio tab
<Tooncenator> it's routed to both playback channels on the right
<Tooncenator> i should specify 'system' output on the right
<holstein> thats how i  would do it.. i would then, isolate and test, as i said before
<holstein> Tooncenator: its quite challenging, since, you could literally be the only person with that exact hardware tyring to use jack
<Tooncenator> ok thanks. for now, i'll work around it like you originally suggested.
<holstein> Tooncenator: i cant, for example, just look in my system, and tell you exactly what to do to make the functionality you want
<Tooncenator> lol...that is quite true!
<Tooncenator> gotcha
<holstein> so, i will do this isolation and testing on *every* system i encounter
<holstein> til i see how linux/alsa/jack are on the hardware
<Tooncenator> in your experience, is latency of 46 msec good or bad?
<holstein> latency is neither good nor bad. it just is the time it takes for audio to process
<Tooncenator> ok - but it shouldn't affect live track layering - to use computer as both playback and record at the same time?
<holstein> there are *only* 2 reasons for low latency.. software instruments, samplers.. realtime synths, as an instrument.. *or*, realtime effects.. such as adding a reverb in "realtime" to a guitar, on the way in the computer, for example
<holstein> *if* i need low latency, for either of those, i need 8ms..
<holstein> maybe, i can tolerate 12
<Tooncenator> ok
<holstein> i test that, again, by actually using my ears, and seeing what works
<holstein> i set the settings, i route, i listen.. i either can use it, or not
<holstein> you'll have to decide what works for you.. i can do 5ms stable, so i do *when* i want/need low latency
<holstein> otherwise, i set my system at quite high latency, since, its not making anything any "better"..
<holstein> you dont get "better" recordings, or sound, or anything, from setting the latency lower
<Tooncenator> gotcha. thx
<holstein> if you want to overdub, or "layer" tracks, the latency *should* be corrected
<holstein> automatically, even. though, i have found that a bit unreliable, personally, so i suggest trying that for yourself, as well
<Tooncenator> ok - will do.
<Tooncenator> holstein - if you ever travel to Colorado, I owe you a beer - or two. :)
<holstein> lol
#ubuntustudio 2015-05-15
<ferry> hi
<holstein> o/
<ferry> anyone can help me?  why my ubuntu studio sometimes have no sounds? need restart to make sound back?
<holstein> ferry: so, you have sound? or you dont? or you only get it when you restart? sounds like jack is likely trying to be started, likely by clicking something, like ardour, in the menu, that starts it.. then, you have no sound til reboot due to misconfiguration
<ferry> yes, i have sound...but when i operate some afflication i get no sound?
<holstein> ferry: when you start *most* applications in ubuntustudio,they require jack, so, they start jack
<holstein> ferry: when you have no sound, see that you are not using jack in the background, and kill it, or stop it
<holstein> or, learn to configure jack.. or, if you are not using jack, then, i suggest just using xubuntu
<holstein> you can add whatever you want from the ubuntustudio packages into desktop xubuntu, and not experience this "breakage", if this is the issue
<ferry> howto kill jack?
<holstein> ferry: you have to *first* see that jack is indeed running.. have you?
<holstein> ferry: what would i do? in a terminal, "ps aux | grep jack".. then, i would see if its running, and know the pid to kill it
<ferry> holstein : thnx ....let me try
<ferry> ferry     7132  0.0  0.0   4688  2080 pts/0    S+   10:59   0:00 grep --color=auto jack
<holstein> right, so, its not running, then,
<holstein> and, you have sound, correct?
<holstein> so, you'll have to wait til you have the issue
<ferry> holstein :  God bless U...
<holstein> try and notice what you do that makes the sound stop working
<ferry> when the sound stop working the notice ferry     7242  2.0  2.2 110628 94460 ?        SLsl 11:04   0:00 /usr/bin/jackdbus auto
<ferry> ferry     7263  4.0  2.9 185592 123988 ?       SLl  11:04   0:00 /usr/bin/qjackctl
<ferry> ferry     7281  0.0  0.0   4688  2080 pts/0    S+   11:04   0:00 grep --color=auto jack
<holstein> right
<holstein> so, you are clicking something in the menu that starts jack
<holstein> nothing is broken
<ferry> yes
<holstein> this is normal.. you have not configure jack
<holstein> if you are not intending to use jack, i would just install xubuntu
<holstein> xubuntu is xfce as well as ubuntustudio, but, its geared more for desktop use. you will not need to configure jack, and xubuntu doesnt have jack
<holstein> if you want to use ubuntustudio's audio applications, you'll need to configure jack with your audio device.. this can be either quite simple, and "just work", or, can require some tweaking..
<holstein> !proaudio
<ubottu> For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<holstein> you'll want to get jack running, stable, *before* clicking on audio applications in the menu..
<ferry> but i love ubuntu studio :-)
<holstein> sure. but, why?
<holstein> xfce? xubuntu has xfce..
<holstein> ubuntustudio has jack. its integral. you'll want to learn to configure it, and have it running before using any of the audio applications..
<ferry> yes
<holstein> ubuntustudio basically takes xubuntu, and tweaks it, making it not quite as friendly for a normal desktop user, as well as, handy for audio production
<holstein> if you are doing audio production, thats great! and ubuntustuduio is a great tool.. but, if you are not, you'll likely find xubuntu much more comfortable
<holstein> otherwise, the link i gave should talk you through configuring jack
<holstein> also, if its dead quiet in here, you can use #opensourcemusicians
<ferry> holstein :  thnx
<jarethxxi> Hi! someone speaks spanish?
<sunstar> !es | jarethxxi
<ubottu> jarethxxi: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
#ubuntustudio 2015-05-16
<mathwerk> hi
<sunstar> hi
<trypt> wow, I haven't been on IRC in 10 years but I've just only now completed my first Linux (ubuntu studio) install. Very easy and quick install I have to say
<sunstar> enjoy
<trypt> thank you, I'm attempting to use my Roland JD-XI as a soundcard now
#ubuntustudio 2015-05-17
<studio-user003> hello world
<studio-user003> vous parlez français ?
<kyle123> Hey has anyone got liquidsoap working with libav for stremaing to twitch/livestream?
<delt> Hello
<delt> just a quick question, how do i setup my jack session so that i can run stuff as another user with sound?
<delt> (using my main user's jack session)
<delt> my other account is part of the 'audio' group, but i still get just silence :(
<delt> i'd prefer to use the main user's jack connection, but for the mean time i'd just like my piano program to work.... i really don't want to do the registration stuff for another user (pianoteq has only 3 "activation"/registration slots, and i don't want to waste my last one)
<delt> SOLVED, thanks to the very kind folks in #linux ... now everything works perfectly!
#ubuntustudio 2016-05-16
<FManTropyx> I made a temporary download mirror in Kaliphornia: http://z80.guru/mirrors/Ubuntu%20Studio/ and another one in Europe: http://c128.z80.guru/mirrors/Ubuntu%20Studio/ (both servers support FTP and rsync as well)
<sirriffsalot> Hmm, my mini-studio laptop has run into a problem with internet for some reason. "Network manager is not running..." my indicator tells me, and I can't seem to activate it with nm-applet or any of the start network-manager commands.. :(
<sirriffsalot> Plugging it on wired doesn't get me on the internet with that laptop either
<sirriffsalot> This solution fixed it case anyone wondered: http://askubuntu.com/questions/727127/last-upgrade-crashes-network-manager-no-internet-connection-no-applet
<FManTropyx> I made a page, if someone wants: http://z80.guru/pages/UbuntuStudio-mirrors.html
#ubuntustudio 2016-05-17
<chestbras> Hey
<chestbras> I think I've got a problem
<chestbras> HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET
<HiDeHo> hi all just wondering i have 2 laptops 23bit and one 64bit what US version is better overall.
<HiDeHo> hello all
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntustudio to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Studio support channel | 14.04.4 and 16.04 LTS Now Released http://ubuntustudio.org/download/ |  Support forum http://ubuntuforums.org | Please be patient and visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio if no one is around | General creativity and Studio chatter is allowed
<toro> Hello friends... what is the best way to set my CPU governor freq to performace? tried a couple of ways but it doesn't persist or reboot, also only managed to change cpu0 of the 8 cores...
<studio-user374> hi.... I've been experiencing some errors in my studio 16.04
<enon> I was told at #ubuntu this may be the place to get advice on configuring alsa kernel modules
#ubuntustudio 2016-05-18
<HiDeHo> hi all got some urgent weirs things with y os
<HiDeHo> wisker menu is not showing properly. how to reset iut to default
<HiDeHo-NZ> to all ops and adminsa here. just want to let uyopu know its no fun not having anyone activ in this channel. been here over the day at different times and nobudy. would love to know when there woulkd be anyone to help me fix something.
<FredS> hi
<FredS> there is no more option "start minimised to tray" on qjackctl. does anyone knows how to do it?
<studio-user376> hi
#ubuntustudio 2016-05-19
<james__> Hello is anyone in tonight?
<drox> Salve ragazzi io non uso ubuntu studio, ma solo ubuntu e penso che riuscite ad aiutarmi... io ho una motu 8pre la ho collegata al pc tramite firewire ma il sistema non la vede
<drox> ci ero riuscito anni fa ma adesso non trovo più la guida, qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<streetwitch> I can't get the internal mic on my HP stream 11 to work.  I have a realtech sound card.
<OvenWerks> streetwitch: need more info... in pulse (desktop)? Jack?
<streetwitch> Just tell me what I should do to get the info
<OvenWerks> What are you trying to do? Which application are you using?
<streetwitch> Afaik all of them.  Is there a good one we can test now?
<OvenWerks> Start by naming one application you are unable to find the mic with.
<streetwitch> Audacity
<OvenWerks> Ok I have started audacity... with the edit menu and preferences you shouold get a dialog
<OvenWerks> The top of the left side shows "devices"
<OvenWerks> on the right there is "host" and a drop down beside that.
<streetwitch> Yes
<OvenWerks> it has the choice of alsa oss and jack, which is it set to.
<streetwitch> ALSA
<OvenWerks> good.
<OvenWerks> so you are using Pulseaudio then.
<OvenWerks> you can cacel that, and pause audacity (||) and hit record so you have the input meter working.
<streetwitch> K
<OvenWerks> Then (assuming you are running ubuntustudio or xubuntu) on the top bar there is a little speaker and clicking on that has  settings.
<OvenWerks> (well Sound settings actually)
<streetwitch> Where is it exactly?
<OvenWerks> That will start an application that says volume control.
<OvenWerks> on my machine right next to the clock.
<OvenWerks> you can run it from a terminal by typing pavucontrol too
<streetwitch> Oh that!
<streetwitch> So now what?
<OvenWerks> select the recording tab.
<OvenWerks> you should see audacity
<streetwitch> Yes
<OvenWerks> there should be a drop down on the right side of the screen with the input. click on that. do you see your mic?
<streetwitch> ALSA plug-in [audacity]
<OvenWerks> Right.
<OvenWerks> on the same line there is a box with the input device
<OvenWerks> If you click on that it should give a list of available inputs
<streetwitch> Just: Built in audio analog stereo
<streetwitch> No mic
<OvenWerks> click the configuration tab
<OvenWerks> What do you have?
<streetwitch> A drop down box
<OvenWerks> Is there anything in the drop box that looks like it includes the mic?
<streetwitch> Yes, several.
<OvenWerks> select one of those that has both input and output (I would choose a stereo one)
<OvenWerks> Then go back to the recording tab and try again.
<streetwitch> No mic
<OvenWerks> Yuck.
<streetwitch> It does change what is in the recording drop dowb
<streetwitch> Down
<OvenWerks> :)
<OvenWerks> as you choose each one is there one with audio on it (meter show activity)
<streetwitch> Where is the meter?
<OvenWerks> in audacity
<OvenWerks> top right horizontal there will be a L and R with a picture of a mic beside
<streetwitch> It isn't moving
<OvenWerks> I wonder if there is a switch in alsa to turn the mic on or switch between mic and aux in.
<OvenWerks> Do you happen to have something plugged into the AUX plug?
<streetwitch> No
<streetwitch> This is a fresh install
<streetwitch> The speakers work
<streetwitch> Just no internal mic
<streetwitch> Hey wait!!
<streetwitch> The microphone started working!
<streetwitch> But just when I pick the laptop up and move it arounf
<streetwitch> Around
<OvenWerks> :(
<OvenWerks> That sounds wiring related.
<streetwitch> No
<streetwitch> It works fine in windowd
<OvenWerks> Thats good then
<streetwitch> It seems to go either all the way up
<streetwitch> Or all the way down
<streetwitch> Ideas?
<OvenWerks> Maybe alsamixer can help.
<OvenWerks> this is old: https://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/05/fixing-the-errant-microphone/
<OvenWerks> This is a bit nicer: http://www.linuxplanet.com/linuxplanet/tutorials/7134/1
<OvenWerks> pulse maybe only hooked up to mic boost and not level.
<OvenWerks> (or mute)
<OvenWerks> we are getting to where I just don't know what is next.
<streetwitch> I tried the document
<streetwitch> Not sure if I did it right
<OvenWerks> to me it sounds like pulse does not properly set the mic up.
<OvenWerks> Normally with internal audio pulse is quite good about figuring things out.
<streetwitch> Can you try something else?
<OvenWerks> :) in my case none of my devices show in pulse... I have specific needs.
<streetwitch> How do I load pulse?
<OvenWerks> it is already loaded.
<streetwitch> I have turned everything to the max in alsa
<streetwitch> But am not sure about anything else
<OvenWerks> you might try asking the guys in #pulseaudio.
<streetwitch> How do I know if I have muted something in alsa?
<OvenWerks> if there is a bug in PA they would like to know or they may be able to help you otherwise as they are more familiar with internal HDA audio than I am
<OvenWerks> you would see MM at the bottom
 * OvenWerks has to go wife is calling.
<antto> guys.. i have a cheap "HP" usb mouse, iirc it actually uses logitech chips inside.. what kind of black magic is needed to make it move linearly (that means disabling acceleration completely) and yet be able to adjust the speed (because it moves too slow then) ?
<antto> or is it a problem with the actual mouse, like.. it's a very cheap one, is it maybe not sensitive enough?
<antto> i used some hacks to make it move faster (xinput or xset or something similar) but with that i only managed to make it twice faster, but it basically moves by two pixels.. which means that's the smallest amount i can actually move the cursor
<antto> there must be a way
<antto> am i the only one who wants linear mouse response x_x
<sakrecoer> antto: not sure i understand what "linear" means in this context...
<antto> it means, if i move the mouse two centimeters to the left, it should move the cursor "X" pixels to the left, always, no matter if i moved it uber slow or very fast
<sakrecoer> well, that is how it acts on my computer...
<antto> i recently installed a bunch of ubuntu variants on a bunch of computers, and a debian.. they all had the mouse acceleration enabled by default
<sakrecoer> yes, tried with a ruler and then with 2 objects blocking the mouse, and it moves the same distance regardless of the speed
<antto> can you post a screenshot of your mouse settings?
<sakrecoer> sure
<antto> or just check if the acceleration is set to 2px
<sakrecoer> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/103337 haven't touch it since install tho...
<antto> yes, that's the default settings
<antto> you have acceleration, my friend
<sakrecoer> yes, but... oddly enough, it makes no difference how fast i move it..
<sakrecoer> i put the mouse between 2 blocking object, and it goes same length fast as slow
<sakrecoer> nah, maybe a slight little difference... hard to tell..
<sakrecoer> with acceleration set to 0, there is defenitly no diff
<antto> yes, set to 0 it becomes linear
<antto> but then you have absolutely no way to change the speed
<antto> and, my question is wether that's because my mouse is too cheap and doesn't have fine resolution, or what
<antto> on windows XP i can adjust the speed, and acceleration is disabled, but it's not a fair comparison since i'm using a different mouse there (PS/2, and my ubuntu computer doesn't have a PS/2 port at all, so i can't test it)
<sakrecoer> my mouse is also very cheap, so.. it could be. "sensitivity" doesn't seem to do anything to it... so be... weird non the less
<antto> i could plug the USB mouse on the winXP and see how it is tho
<sakrecoer> try it :)
<antto> ehm, the "Sensitivity" slider on the mouse settings in ubuntu is related to the acceleration
<sakrecoer> would be interesting to see what happens
<antto> when acceleration is fully OFF (to make the mouse linear) then the sensitivity doesn't have any effect
<antto> set your mouse acceleration to 2.0 again, but change the sensitivity to 1px
<antto> then you will be able to feel the effect easier, and then turn the acceleration even higher for mega pain ;]
<sakrecoer> hmm... acceleration 2.0 and sensitivty 1.0px seems to be the closest to what i imagine you are looking for...
<antto> nope
<antto> i plugged that mouse into the winXP machine now.. huh, both mice move the cursor
<sakrecoer> actulay, acc 1.0 and sens 1px must be linear as i percieve it... but i don't think i'm really feeling what you are after...
<sakrecoer> having it like that, it really makes no difference in length if i go slow or fast between the 2 objects blocking my mouse
<antto> okay.. the USB mouse definately moves slower than my PS/2 mouse
<antto> so it's a hardware issue
<antto> x_x
<antto> gotta find a more decent mouse then
<sakrecoer> :) i guess i'm the wrong person to check with, sorry... i tend to get used to any mouse quite quickly. that why i always buy them second hand super cheap
<sakrecoer> well.. "always".... last time was several years ago...
<sakrecoer> for detailed work, i use pen tablet.
<sakrecoer> anyways, happy you found what your issue was, sorry i couldn't help you better...
<antto> i got two computers, and the mouse difference is severe, it annoys me
<antto> and i don't have much desk space to move the mouse 20cm to reach the other end of the screen
<antto> blah
<kryptonradon> I'm installing 16.04 so I dropped in to show my gratitude
<studio-user668> My 16.04 install seems to be hung on "Retrieving file 56 of 56".  Any known problems?
<kryptonradon> so does mine
<kryptonradon> at least we can comiserate
<kryptonradon> I installed it in a vm without problem, maybe the server went down?
<kryptonradon> the install window leaves a trail on the screen too
<studio-user668> DOn't know what a vm is, but I'm installing from a DVD image.
<kryptonradon> not that that's a problem
<kryptonradon> virtual machine
<kryptonradon> you installing in a virtual machine?
<studio-user668> Actually running this chat from the installation screen, but no further progress on installation
<kryptonradon> mine is stuck there too
<studio-user668> I only did the install when my 14.04 version seemed to be broken and would not install
<studio-user668> It all happen  a couple of days ago during a normal software update
<kryptonradon> my 14.04 was having some problems
<kryptonradon> and all the apps are getting ancient
<kryptonradon> I upgrade every time a new lts version comes out, eaier than making the old one current
<studio-user668> I'm thinking hardware failure? or cyber attack?  bug in the update/new version?  How to know?
<kryptonradon> I don't know
<kryptonradon> can't contact the server seems most likely to me
<kryptonradon> I'll look at my router
<studio-user668> There is a button in the screen says "Skip" but I don't know if that skips slideshow or file download.  Afraid to push it
<kryptonradon> hmmm I seen to have forgotten the password and it's on the machine being installed
<kryptonradon> you can always start over
<kryptonradon> I was thinking about doing that too
<kryptonradon> I clicked Skip
<kryptonradon> it's still stuck
<kryptonradon> reset and try again
<studio-user668> Me too.  Can't wait forever with not progress shown.
<kryptonradon> yeah
<kryptonradon> I installed from this iso image before so that's not the problem
<kryptonradon> and I diffed the dvd with the iso so it's ok
<kryptonradon> it's booted to the X desktop
<kryptonradon> oh it's the try without installing option
<kryptonradon> I'm trying it without download updates during install
<kryptonradon> my install has stuck twice on "Retrieving file 56 of 56"
<studio-user415> how to use this:
<studio-user415> ?
<OvenWerks> ask a question and then wait from minutes to hours, for someone to answer if they can.
#ubuntustudio 2016-05-20
<studio-user869> JOIN
<streetwitch> My mic won't work in ubuntu studio.  I got some help earlier and was able to see the monitor jump when I moved the laptop around, but it wouldn't pick up my voice.
<cosmicfires> any reported problems with 16.04 x64 install, mine stalled twice "Receiving 56 of 56 files", it copied files from the dvd, failed copying files from the net
<cosmicfires> my net is working, I could ping us.archive.ubuntu.net
<studio-user368> Still waiting a long time after Retrieving file 56 of 56. Is some need site down?
<studio-user368> I think it might have been result of "Update While Installing" option.
<studio-user368> Should have said I am hung up waiting while installing 16.04 on my machine.
<cosmicfires> I did it both ways with and without update while installing and it failed both ways
<studio-user368> Hmmm.  I though I had a bad HDD and went so far as getting another one to try, but still no luck.
<studio-user368> But something works because the system is up enough for me to chat.
<cosmicfires> yes it installed everything of the dvd
<cosmicfires> fails when it goes to the net
<cosmicfires> but I could ping the machine it wanted to d/l from
<cosmicfires> I think it'll get fixed in awhile
<cosmicfires> I installed in a virtual machine using the same iso and it worked
<studio-user368> I suppose I can just go away and let it wait some more.  Not much else to do.
<cosmicfires> yeah nothing else to do, someone that can fix the problem will see this sooner or later
<sakrecoer> am i the only one having problems with apt right now? as in, are the mirrors behaving odly, or has my machine gone cuckoo?
<sakrecoer> is this supposed to be ? :D http://ubuntu.mirror.su.se/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/
<sakrecoer> i'll go ask in #ubuntu :D
<sakrecoer> well, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/appstream/+bug/1579712
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1579712 in appstream (Ubuntu Xenial) "Refresh hangs indefinitely, appstreamcli using 100% CPU" [High,Fix committed]
<cosmicfires> I had problems installing looked like it was the update server
<sakrecoer> cosmicfires: reffering to that wird mirror link?
<sakrecoer> *weird
<sakrecoer> i am trying this atm: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/appstream/+bug/1579712/comments/24
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1579712 in appstream (Ubuntu Xenial) "Refresh hangs indefinitely, appstreamcli using 100% CPU" [High,Fix committed]
<cosmicfires> my install hung at "receiving 56 of 56 files" it was trying to connect to  us.archive.ubuntu.net
<sakrecoer> cosmicfires: that seems to be the case for another user repporting in that bug repport.
<cosmicfires> I've installed in a vm from the same iso image so I know it's good
<cosmicfires> I'm sure it'll get fixed as soon as the right people know about it
<sakrecoer> cosmicfires: :) yeah!
<cosmicfires> I don't know who to notify except here
<sakrecoer> cosmicfires: the best bet for things directly related to ubuntu is #ubuntu. but repporting a bug in launchpad is probably the safest shot to have someone look into your issue.
<cosmicfires> oh good idea since it failed contacting a ubuntu machine
<cosmicfires> I must be brain burned
<sakrecoer> i also like to ask arround here first, because... well its warm and comfy in #ubuntustudio :)
<sakrecoer> not that #ubuntu isn't, but there is a lot of things going on at once over there :D
<shine_> love2015
<lelapin> Hello. :)
<Eniot_> hi i search a french user ubuntustudio?
<Eniot_> i would learn to use ubuntustudio please with a french user.
#ubuntustudio 2016-05-21
<DjianR> hi guys
<Bernzel> Hey, not running ubuntu-studio , but I need some help with installing Drumgizmo if anyone got time? I run into this error: "No package 'smf' found" when trying to install it.
<studio-user406> Hi....anybody home?
<sirriffsalot> zequence, yo! Tried reaching you last night. How's the album coming along?
<chetanska> hello people. new to linux. Just made the plunge and pealed off the micro crud sticker. now having issues with playing dvds. using Ubuntu studio with xfse desktop environment.
<chetanska> hello? anybody care to tackle this?
<sirriffsalot> chetanska, hey
<chetanska> hello sirriffsalot
<sirriffsalot> chetanska, getting replies sometimes takes time :) There's really little way to tackle it unless you tell us what the real problem is, hehe
<sirriffsalot> chetanska, good rule of thumb is just address the problem directly and precisely, that way you're likely to hit someone who knows the solution, instead of someone here having to probe for the issue
<chetanska> well I wish I knew. I'm missing something obviously. I just installed this o.s. and none of the players will playback dvd's
<sirriffsalot> chetanska, aha. Have you done an upgrade on your system since you installed it? $ sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get upgrade
<sirriffsalot> chetanska, if not, try to install VLC. $ sudo apt-get install vlc vlc-nox. If you're still a little too windowsy, open up Synaptic Package Manager or Ubuntu Software Center and install/update from there
<chetanska> in the past I've used vlc and it's played all my dvd's without any tweaking.... ....no....I suppose that would be a no brainer, eh....I'll see what that does for me. thanks.
<chetanska> i've installed vlc and it doesn't work either
<sirriffsalot> chetanska, then a thorough update on your system would be in order, if you hadn't
<sirriffsalot> *he'll be back*
#ubuntustudio 2016-05-22
<Artyom_> vsem privet
<Unit193> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ubuntu-studio> does ubuntu studio have wine preinstalled
<ubuntu-studio> I guess can fl studio be installed and run on ubuntu studio linux and work well with wine ?
<ubuntu-studio> or is it clunky and difficult ?
<ubuntu-studio> wow so eager to help ! thanks a bunch !
<antto> flooty roops!
<Guest53720> hellow
#ubuntustudio 2017-05-15
<blahs> Hi, does anyone here use Ardour and calf plugins?
<blahs> The reason I ask is that calf plugins tend to crash ardour. I was hoping for some kind of fix.
<blahs> It has been suggested that this is just the way things are for Ardour with Calf plugins, that they will crash. This problem has been around for years, whichs doe snot bode well for a viable alternative to the like sof Adobe.
<blahs> Meaning that Libre audio production does not seem tenable
#ubuntustudio 2017-05-16
<studio-user786> is this an active channel?
<blahs> Lively channel here.
<studio-user786> I mean do questions get answered is all that matter I guess :D
<studio-user786> I like le ubuntu studio, yay it uses xfce4 and it comes with pulseaudio to jack sink
<studio-user786> works smoothly can use calf plugins to sound for a digital eq foe example :D
<blahs> studio-user786: So your calf plugins are functional.
<studio-user194> hey guys!
<studio-user194> What do you think about Ubuntu 17.04?
 * oerheks thinking 
<OvenWerks> I have not used it enough to know
#ubuntustudio 2017-05-18
<statuz> hello can somebody help me here? Im using ubuntustudio working on a track everything his fine. firefox has sound and so has bitwig-studio and everything else. shutdown the laptop go for a walk come back--- no sound
<statuz> this keeps happening making the machine unreliable
<statuz> sometimes it works sometimes it doesnt
<statuz> this is so frustrating
<statuz> this is a nighttmare
<krytarik> statuz: Calm down a bit, and also ask in #ubuntu
<statuz> i know im sorry, its just very frustrating. i love linux, been using it for years now and know how to troubleshoot alot of problems in the machine but when it comes to producing music i spend more time figuring out how to make things work than actually making music
<studio-user036> hello
#ubuntustudio 2017-05-19
<studio-user335> help
<studio-user335> does anyone know how to connect jack to irig hd 2
<Deltahh> Hello i am new user of ubuntu studio.
<Deltahh> someone?
<YoJimmy> heya
#ubuntustudio 2017-05-20
<carleugeniospezi> Buon giorno, da ieri ho installato Ubuntu software, pregevole programma...
<carleugeniospezi> nella fase di aggiornamento mi viene detto che  manca qualcosa per poter procedere
<carleugeniospezi> Qualcuno sa indirizzarmi...
<carleugeniospezi> Non sono un programmatore  ma sto crescendo e studiando dal punto di vista informatico...
<Lizdeath> hey folks, I was wondering if I could get a bit of help
<OvenWerks> Ask your question, don't ask to ask... then wait till someone who knows the answer posts.
<Lizdeath> fair
<OvenWerks> This could take a while
<Lizdeath> I'm running off a usb stick (128 gb), and primarily using that stick infrequently
<Lizdeath> first off, will it primarily use system ram (I am a fractal artist, my windows software that has compatibility issues demands lots of ram)
<OvenWerks> It has to use system ram... or do you mean will it copy the file system to ram?
<Lizdeath> second, can I treat the usb stick as if it were a desktop installation on its own, writing and running software, etc off it
<Lizdeath> more the issue of if I will run into page file issues
<OvenWerks> It depends on if and how persistance is set up
<Lizdeath> third is my main windows drive, how plausible is it to have a folder on the windows drive for use explicitly on the boot stick
<OvenWerks> Asking about persistence will probably get a lot more help in #ubuntu than here though. I personally know little about because I don't use it
<Lizdeath> persistance?
<Lizdeath> I'll keep that in mind, my concern is that I simply don't have enough storage space on one of the two computers I'd be running it from, and so using the usb stick and the ssd to share files between the two OS would be useful
<OvenWerks> It should be possible to do that. I am not sure how though.
<OvenWerks> in any case, my wife would like to eat breakfast with me so I am gone for a bit.
 * Lizdeath nods
<studio-user916> so I am trying to access files on a windows 7 laptop from desktop running studio. Any advice?
<OvenWerks> windows shares? (no windows machines here so I am not sure
<OvenWerks> ask in #ubuntu for lots more people hanging around
#ubuntustudio 2017-05-21
<tim_> Hi.I'm new to Ubuntu Studio. When I try to update the OS in the software center, the process halts. Same when I try to install WINE.
<eylul> hi tim can you try using the terminal (start the terminal and type sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade) and see if you get any errors that way?
<tim_> Will try now, thanks.
<tim_> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<tim_> E: Unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/
<eylul> oh
<eylul> umm
<eylul> turn off gnome software :)
<tim_> Oh. How do I do that?
<eylul> (do you have anything else like software updates or synaptic open. if yes, best to close those down too)
<eylul> I mean just close the window *is not explaining well ;D*
<tim_> OK. Yes the software center is open.
<tim_> lol ok
<eylul> close that off, before trying to type that
<tim_> I got the same error. Shal I reboot and try again?
<eylul> !info supercollider
<ubottu> supercollider (source: supercollider): real time audio synthesis programming language. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.7.0~repack-4 (zesty), package size 13 kB, installed size 61 kB
<eylul> tim_ you might be better off removing that repository, and installing supercollider from ubuntu repos, as it looks like the most recent release is there
<eylul> !info supercollider xenial
<ubottu> supercollider (source: supercollider): real time audio synthesis programming language. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.6.6~repack-2-2 (xenial), package size 13 kB, installed size 83 kB
<eylul> and if 1.3.6 is not recent enough, upgrading to zesty might be a solution rather than going with 16.04
<AkiSan> How do I find out where is Ubuntu Studio installing. I have a doubt that it is installing itself on the USB pen drive where as I wanted it to install it on my computer.
<AkiSan> It's been more than 5 hours and the install is not completed yet. :(
<AkiSan> Maybe my question should be asked differently.
<AkiSan> If Ubuntu Studio, for whatever reason, is installed on a 32 GB USB 2.0 pen drive, how much time does it take?
<krytarik> AkiSan: You might be better off in the main #ubuntu channel with this.
<AkiSan> Thanks. I believe I should be able to join that from here.
#ubuntustudio 2018-05-14
<OvenWerks> SlidingHorn: I think I know what your problem in Cadence was .. is. You are trying to use a different device for input and output for jack master. That will never work
<OvenWerks> This is why audio developers dislike USB mics
<OvenWerks> You will need to use the same device for both input and output and then bridge the other device for input only using alsa-in or zita-a2j
<OvenWerks> ubuntustudio-controls The new one was designed for that use more than anything.
<OvenWerks> cadence may also have some way of doing that, but probably not the method you were using.
<OvenWerks> SlidingHorn: I have successfully built cadence... but the part we are interested in will only work if I install it (can't be run from the source directory) and I am not willing to do that for perhaps obvious reasons :)
<OvenWerks> however, looking at the grayed out part of the GUI (the right half of the System tab) I can make some guesses.
<OvenWerks> I suspect you made your input and output settings using the "Configure" button right next to "Force Restart"
<OvenWerks> input and output should both be hw:Hea
<OvenWerks> That is the only way jack will run correctly.
<OvenWerks> There is a portion called jack Bridges under that. I do not know what the ALSA bridge choices are, but I would look there first. I wouldn't hold a lot of hope for that being the answer :) but it may work.
<OvenWerks> I think that the ALSA bridge purpose is to provide a way of playing back from a desktop application through jack without using the PulseAudio bridge below that, but it may be possible it allows connecting another device to jack as well (which is what you want to do.
<OvenWerks> SlidingHorn: I did some digging through the sourcecode (well actually the ui resource file) and the ALSA bridge will not do what you want.
<SlidingHorn> OvenWerks: just catching up - so essentially I have to run the zita-a2j each time?
<OvenWerks> SlidingHorn: there are two possible ways to use your Snowflake with the headphones. One) after starting jack using whatever method (cadence, qjackctl, whatever) is to run the zita-a2j command I gave above
<OvenWerks> yes.
<OvenWerks>  -controls can be set up to do that for you, cadence can not.
<OvenWerks> qjackctl could probably do it for you to with some tinkering.
<OvenWerks> -controls is (as you know) not finished at this point though I personally run it all the time here and have no issues. However, my setup is very static. I have no USB devices besides the three I use for testing -controls
<SlidingHorn> I think for now I'll keep it with Cadence and make a script or alias to run the zita-a2j command
<OvenWerks> I have a disney USB mic, a two i/o USB and a MIDI USB device :)
<OvenWerks> SlidingHorn: that sounds fine.
<OvenWerks> if you add a & at the end of the command it will come to the prompt, but because zita uses stdout for logging, if you close the terminal it may kill zita too.
<OvenWerks> that is why I didn't show that in the example above.
<OvenWerks> SlidingHorn: you could do that with a .desktop file which would give it an icon and make it show up on you r menu :)
<OvenWerks> SlidingHorn: http://www.ovenwerks.net/paste/my_mic.desktop can be downloaded and put in ~/.local/share/applications/
<OvenWerks> and a new item will apear in the Audio Production submenu called My Mic
<OvenWerks>  Or you could drag this file from your file manager onto your top panel and it will probably appear there (assuming xfce or plasma as DE)
<OvenWerks> You would need a clear space on the panel it seems
<OvenWerks> this works without opening any terminal as it uses ~/.xsession-errors
<OvenWerks> as it's stdout/stderr
#ubuntustudio 2018-05-15
<vlt> Hello. Are there usable video editing tools? Something that's like kdenlive but works without crashing around 30 times an hour?
<ErichEickmeyer> vlt: There's plenty of choices included such as openshot or pitivi, but as far as FOSS software, you're going to have a tough time finding something as robust as kdenlive. If it's crashing that much, there might be a misconfiguration...
<ErichEickmeyer> vlt: File a bug report when it does that if you haven't already.
<ErichEickmeyer> vlt: If you want non-FOSS options, there's Lightworks and Davinci Resolve. Best way to find those is to google them.
<studio-user442> hplip
<vlt> ErichEickmeyer: Thank you. I’ll have a look at openshot (which also seems to use MLT) and pitivi. But if you say kdenlive is one of the more robust solutions I might have a serious case of misconfiguration here.
#ubuntustudio 2018-05-16
<sinewav> vlt: Shotcut video editor is what I prefer on Linux systems.
<sinewav> Uses MLT
<sinewav> I hear good things about kdenlive, but it has always crashed on my system. Then again, my computer is shit. Shotcut works though, and it gets the job done of you don't need keyframes.
<sinewav> *if you don't
<Maschine-ab-user> im noob
<SlidingHorn> Maschine-ab-user: have a support question? :)
<studio-user698> hi world, i d like to know it there is a process to install ubuntu studio on a hard drive connected to a running linux operating system ? > i have a old laptop computer with no possibility to display anything (no graphic card)
<studio-user698> maybe with virtualbox ? is it a good idea ?
<ErichEickmeyer> studio-user698: Is the hard drive an external USB drive? If so, I've had success doing that in VirtualBox.
<BionicMac> Ditto ^ : I've installed to an external usb mass storage device, bootable OS.
<BionicMac> I didn't use vbox though.
#ubuntustudio 2018-05-17
<BionicMac> Does anyone use 'pasuspender'? As in editing your qjackctl settings under advanced in ther server perofix field to say 'pasuspender -- /usr/bin/jackd' instead of just '/usr/bin/jackd' ? I'm reading about this at qjackctl wiki. I've not had a lot of trouble with pulse-audio running while using jack, I need to record from internal mic andd I am having hell with it.
<cfhowlett> #opensourcemusicians is my goto for such esoteric knowledge, BionicMac
<BionicMac> cfhowlett: cool, I'll lurk around there a bit. Stragest thing here, I am routing complicated setups with no problem, yet I can't seem to record from the internal mic.
<BionicMac> Although not a deal breaker sometimes it would be handy.
<cfhowlett> BionicMac, I don't use jack enough to advise, but I thought it had specific capability to select and route audio sources
<BionicMac> cfhowlett: yes it does. It is a mystery for me with the internal mic deal though. I'm thinking it maybe due to pulseaudio running at the same time. Although I have no issues with anything but the internal mic.
<BionicMac> Probably something dead simple.
<cfhowlett> ps -x | grep pulseaudio && kill -9 ####   <<< pid
<cfhowlett> then do your routing
<BionicMac> cfhowlett: Ok, I will try that. Thanks
<OvenWerks> BionicMac: pasuspender has not been required for at least 4 years.
<OvenWerks> maybe longer
<OvenWerks> by 14.04 PA would allow jackd to take over a device it was using.
<BionicMac> OvenWerks: noted, ok so I am trying anything to record from internal mic.
<BionicMac> no go so far
<cfhowlett> really hoped this was working by now ...
<OvenWerks> BionicMac: ok, internal mic on a laptop?
<BionicMac> OvenWerks: no, iMac desktop, internal sound
<cfhowlett> iMac?  that may complicate things ...
<OvenWerks> ok, does alsamixer show the mic as being there?
<BionicMac> of course it does, but all other things sound related work perfectly.
<BionicMac> yes
<BionicMac> ubt i do have 2 sound chips, one regular and one for HDMI
<BionicMac> but*
<OvenWerks> pretty normal.
<BionicMac> I never use the HDMI chip unless I am using optical though.
<OvenWerks> on a PC, they would both show up as one devce but differenc esubdevices.
<BionicMac> let me paste some things
<OvenWerks> I am not sure on mac
<BionicMac> yeah, I think I see a clue.. maybe -> I can't un-mute the only sliders that say 'mic'
<BionicMac> https://bionicmac.club/index.php/s/DdNM3oQLNiECXBp
<BionicMac> OvenWerks: ss of 'alsamixer -V all' and output of 'cat /proc/asound/cards' in the text file
<BionicMac> I mean those 'Mic' sliders in alsamixer do not move, although they do not say 'muted'
<OvenWerks> ya, I am looking at that.
<OvenWerks> does it work through pulseaudio?
<BionicMac> no, never can get mix working anywhere
<BionicMac> mic*
<BionicMac> with/wo jack etc
<BionicMac> zita-a2j -j Mic -d hw:0,1 -r 48000 -n 3
<BionicMac> when I run that the mic does show up in qjackctl
<OvenWerks> with audio?
<BionicMac> but I can't get anything out of it.
<OvenWerks> right
<BionicMac> it shows up in qjackctl connections, no sound at all
<OvenWerks> so the problem is that it is turned off somehow
<BionicMac> yep
<BionicMac> maybe I can run this script that probes hda sound devices.. it does pin routing
<BionicMac> it was the only way I got this sound card to work at all originally.
<BionicMac> OvenWerks: http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/HDA_Analyzer <- this is how I got the sound card to work at all.
<OvenWerks> There was an utility I saw that does pin assignments for hda
<BionicMac> I'll let ya know what gives. Taking a break right now. Plus I had to run that script to do pin routing.
<BionicMac> plus I had to add 'options snd-hda-intel model=imac27' line to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<BionicMac> I'm getting there...
<BionicMac> I just need this -> http://www.rme-audio.de/en/products/babyface_pro.php
<BionicMac> =)
<BionicMac> done.
<BionicMac> lol
<BionicMac> this -> http://www.rme-audio.de/en/products/fireface_ufx-plus.php
<BionicMac> =0
<BionicMac> OvenWerks: Is that HDA_analyzer the same utility you were talking about?
<OvenWerks> hda-jack-retask
<OvenWerks> it should be in the alsa-tools and/or alsa-tools-gui package
<OvenWerks> Ha, therer it is, it is even ion the menu
<OvenWerks> it gives a list of jacks on the computer and what they are used for right now.
<BionicMac> ok
<OvenWerks> I have to go get kids to bed.
<BionicMac> got it, later
<EDinNY> Since the last apt-get dist-upgrade, 18.04 does not automatically recognize my network printers.  Ideas?
<ErichEickmeyer> EDinNY: I'd help you, but I'm off to my day job now. Seeing the lack of responses, I'd check #ubuntu to see if there's anybody there who can walk you through it since it might not be a Studio-specific problem.
<EDinNY> tnx
<OvenWerks> Hmm I don't see anything in my to be updated list that should affect network printers (keyring).
<OvenWerks> after upgrade: settings->printers still shows my network printer.
<OvenWerks> Is your network printer a windows shared printer? Mine is not, it is a cups printer.
<cosmicfires> I'm installing 18.04 and gruib install fsiled. how do I fix that?
<EDinNY> How do I lock the screen after X minutes of inactivity?
<OvenWerks> EDinNY: setting->power manager->security
<EDinNY> thanks
<vanessarago> Hi!
#ubuntustudio 2018-05-18
<elkl> oi
<SlidingHorn> elkl: what can we try to help you with?
<elkl> não consigo fazer update no ubuntustudio 13.04?
<elkl> parece que esta faltando pacotes
<SlidingHorn> !pt | elkl
<ubottu> elkl: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<SlidingHorn> also 13.04 is End of Life
<SlidingHorn> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<studio-user076> ubunto 13 will upgred to ubunto 18 ?
<studio-user076> directly
<studio-user076> ?
<studio-user076> jamping
<studio-user076> jamping from 13 to 18?
<studio-user076> or 13 14 15 16 17 18
<studio-user076> this more time
<studio-user076> exprmintal
<Unit193> 13.04 or 13.10?  You'll have to EOL upgrade, I'd jump to 14.04, then to 16.04, then to 18.04
<Unit193> 13.10/13.04 is loong EOL.
<studio-user076> 16 18
<studio-user076> no
<studio-user076> 13 14
<studio-user076> i want from 13 to 18
<studio-user076> i cant make download 16 or 18 slowly internet
<Unit193> Well, you can try, but I'd advise you jump from LTS to LTS..
<studio-user076> i will do
<studio-user076> i love ubuntustudio
<studio-user076> i from egypt
<studio-user076> alexindrea
<studio-user076> i will use this chat after setup finsh
<SlidingHorn> I have what's probably a dumb question (those are my specialty):  I'm going to try out headphones that plug directly into a 3.5mm jack.  I have 2 of those on my machine.  How do I tell them apart in my device/interface listing?
<SlidingHorn> (I found out through process of elimination, but for future reference, if there's a way to determine that otherwise, I'd like to know)  :)
#ubuntustudio 2018-05-19
<vlt> Hello. I have one broken key on my stage piano. It seems to always send 100% volume and I have no time to fix the issue on the hardware side. What tool can I use to take the piano’s MIDI out and alter the data in a way that this one note will always have either a fixed volume or better the volume of the previously played note?
<vlt> (in realtime)
<OvenWerks> qmidiroute
<vlt> OvenWerks: Thanks, I’ll have a look at that.
<OvenWerks> You can set up a filter or two that allows everything else but that note through and another that set the velocity on that note.
<OvenWerks> So three filters 1) everything below, 2) everything above and 3) that note only
<vlt> (Aah, it’s “velocity“, not “volume”) :-D
<vlt> So, that would be the setup for the fixed output velocity, right?
<OvenWerks> Ya, you could set the whole thing for fixed, but you could just set the one key sort of medium.
<vlt> That shoud be sufficient for now. Just curious: Can I plug in something like a Python function that will use the last seen velocity value for the affected note?
<OvenWerks> That sounds like a great solution, but I don't know how :)
<OvenWerks> I would have better luck in c/c++
<OvenWerks> python is not realtime, but for midi that may not matter.
<vlt> I’m quite sure it’s realtimy enough for MIDI data, yes.
 * OvenWerks is not familiar with ALSA code just jack.
<vlt> qmidiroute works well for the fixed velocity solution. Thanks!
 * vlt has to get used to the slight delay
<vlt> Is there a way to reduce the MIDI latency?
<vlt> Depends that in any way on the jack buffer size for audio data?
<OvenWerks> I don't know. Once it becomes jack midi, it is the same as audio, but the alsa end is different. The buffer is 16 byte, not the same as the audio.
<vlt> A new problem: My setup is piano (set to “local off”) out => qmidiroute => piano in. Works for “note” events but now my sustain pedal is ignored. It appears in the event log as “Ch 1, Ctrl 64, Val x”. I have a qmidiroute rule of type controller with output controller and no changed values.
<vlt> Any idea what might be missing?
<OvenWerks> I don't know. It does look like it should just work... but I don't have any MIDI equipment set up to play with.
 * vlt fires up a second instance of qmidiroute to watch the events coming out of the first one.
<OvenWerks> The ones I normally use, don't have a pedal (drum pads, PSS 480)
<OvenWerks> I don't have room for even the DX7 these days
<vlt> Works now o_O
<vlt> Hmmm. Don’t know what convinced it.
<OvenWerks> I got to know qmidiroute as a way to split my drum pads so I could use different synths for each drum
<WingFin> Hi,  is there any compiling help here at this time of the day?
<PulseAsio> dunno
<OvenWerks> compiling? Maybe, though I don't know anyone who is compiling guru
<WingFin> I want to make an Icecat from this source http://git.savannah.gnu.org/cgit/gnuzilla.git/snapshot/gnuzilla-52.1.0.tar.gz
<OvenWerks> and the problem is?
<WingFin> I there is not enough hand-holding for my knowledge
<OvenWerks> is there an INSTALL file in the base directory?
<WingFin> I cannot work out directories srcdir and objdir
<WingFin> no INSTALL
<OvenWerks> normally, three commands:
<OvenWerks> Make configure
<OvenWerks> make
<OvenWerks> make install
<OvenWerks> After make configure look at any errors and install required *-dev packages.
<WingFin> yes, i understand that  but this is more involved or maybe not
<OvenWerks> Well thats about my level :)
<WingFin> It shouldnt be too involved all the work seems to be done,
<WingFin> Where is a good hands on compiling guide?
<WingFin> for studiobuntu
<OvenWerks> did you try ./makeicecat
<WingFin> yes
<OvenWerks> So I would guess you got errors?
<WingFin> [sudo] password for elaine:  sudo: ./makeicecat: command not found elaine@X230-T:~/Downloads/icecat$
<WingFin> maybe studio has not the needed libraries
<OvenWerks> did you try it without the sudo?
<OvenWerks> it is saying it did not find the file that is plainly there
<OvenWerks> ls -l makeicecat gives what?
<OvenWerks> (what is the permission string?)
<WingFin> :~/Downloads/icecat$ ./makeicecat bash: ./makeicecat: Permission denied
<WingFin> ~/Downloads/icecat$ ls -l makeicecat -rw-rw-r-- 1 elaine elaine 28756 May  5  2017 makeicecat
<OvenWerks> chmode +x makeicecat
<WingFin> ~/Downloads/icecat$ chmode +x makeicecat No command 'chmode' found, did you mean:  Command 'chmod' from package 'coreutils' (main) chmode: command not found
<OvenWerks>  sorry chmod +x makeicecat
<OvenWerks> (don't know where the extra e came from)
<WingFin> :~/Downloads/icecat$ chmod +x makeicecat elaine@X230-T:~/Downloads/icecat$   it took
<WingFin> so now ./  ?
<OvenWerks> so try ./makeicecat again
<WingFin> thankyou  wow  its working
<WingFin> so just give it chmod authority
<OvenWerks> The file wasn't set to allow execution, now it is.
<WingFin> nice it is downloading the rest of the source
<OvenWerks> ya, all of firefox :P
<WingFin> thanks a lot!!
<OvenWerks> no problem
<WingFin> Hi,  I need to add (gtk+-unix-print-3.0) to be found in my repository, but Ubuntu is not included here: https://pkgs.org/download/pkgconfig(gtk+-unix-print-3.0) Does UbuntuStudio have a normal source for such a puppy?
<WingFin> I'll try to find a .deb
<WingFin> I have to put this on hold for a few hours
#ubuntustudio 2018-05-20
<vlt> Hello. What do I use on Ubuntu Studio to play an sfz instrument?
<vlt> Something other than linuxsampler? If not how to install it?
<SlidingHorn> vlt: there's a qt frontend for it called qsampler which is available in the KXStudio repos
<SlidingHorn> that's all I can find from a basic search at the moment though
<vlt> Thanks.
<vlt> Am I missing something important here? Am I really supposed to add other repositories to play sfz instruments on Ubuntu Studio?
<SlidingHorn> disclaimer: this is something I'm unfamiliar with, but according to the musescore docs, it can work with sfz
<OvenWerks> sfz files have been only linuxsampler for a long time. Linuxsampler can't be in ubuntu repos due to licencing concerns.
<OvenWerks> there is (finally) another project in the works to play sfz files, but I do not know how far along it is other than it does make noise.
<OvenWerks> I expect that kxstudio will replace linuxsampler with this new program when it can play most sfz files.
<vlt> OvenWerks: Ok, I’ll install kxstudio’s linuxsampler then.
<vlt> Can gladish manage MIDI connections as well?
<tanie> Hi, since I wntfrom 16.04 to 17.10 Ihverbls wth my ms and keboa (I have problems with my mouse and keyboard) I must type very slow otherwise part of the letters are missed out. Also the mousepointer is slow 'behind' my handmove. In Win10 no problems. But things are fine 1 in 10 ubuntu-boots... Anybody familiair with this?
<cfhowlett> is there some special reason you decided to leave the long term support version?
<tanie> I did a clean install from my usb and then updated to 17.10. Now I am in 18.04 hoping it would solve everything, but that was of course naive :-)
<cfhowlett> 16.04 ??
<studio-user690> Hi,
<studio-user690> Ubuntuguide.org was a great site
<studio-user690> i used it for solving so many issues
<studio-user690> most all solutions were solved command line
<studio-user690> is there anything like this anymore... maybe similar?
<studio-user690> ubuntustudio is an awesome project
<cfhowlett> there are many ubuntu command line guide
<studio-user690> for my x230t
<cfhowlett> http://www.cheat-sheets.org/saved-copy/ubunturef.pdf
<studio-user690> thanks
<cfhowlett> the apt-get is deprecated.  use apt instead
<studio-user690> so thats why no mor -get....  thanks
<cfhowlett> !apt | studio-user690
<ubottu> studio-user690: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<studio-user690> I was missing a package and need to add a package source to my repository.... I ponder
<studio-user690> DEBUG: configure: error: Library requirements (gtk+-3.0 >= 3.4.0 gtk+-unix-print-3.0 glib-2.0 gobject-2.0 ) not met
<cfhowlett> studio-user690, sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<studio-user690> thanks
<cfhowlett> paste the url here
<studio-user690> E: Failed to fetch https://packages.ubuntu.com/artful/ubuntustudio/dists/artful/InRelease  Clearsigned file isn't valid, got 'NOSPLIT' (does the network require authentication?)
<cfhowlett> package hasn't been properly configured.  the fix is to wait for the mantainer to repair it.
<studio-user690> Hit:1 http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu artful InRelease Hit:2 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu artful InRelease                         Hit:3 http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu artful-updates InRelease              Hit:4 http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu artful-backports InRelease            Get:5 https://packages.ubuntu.com/artful/ubuntustudio artful InRelease          Err:5 https://packages.ubuntu.com/artful/ubunt
<studio-user690> is there a standard source.list I can replace mine with?
<cfhowlett> you can build the list here.  copy and paste it   https://repogen.simplylinux.ch/index.php
<studio-user690> sweet!
<nik_> any ubuntu software to connect digital camera to computer by usb cable to act as webcam ? does VLC or OBS help in doing that ?? if yes HOW ?
<nik_>  alternative to digitalcamcontrol for ubuntu ?
<studio-user470> hello everybody, i need some help to make it work my bluetooth conection with ubuntu studio, is paring but doesnt work
<studio-user684> II've not been able to add my /dev/sda4 filesystem as a permanent /home on Studio 16.04. When I edit /etc/fstab and reboot the system goes into maintenance mode.
#ubuntustudio 2019-05-13
<mia> Hello channel
<mia> how can I limit my DAW taking exclusive control of my audio interface?
<mia> Here is my problem
<mia> when I use alsa on a DAW I can't hear system sounds or, anything, except the daw
<mia> I've installed jackaudio
<mia> and when I start the jackaudio server, it's also the same
<mia> so how can I solve this problem? it feels like I need to somehow use jackaudio in my system as well
<mia> like, system-wide? somehow?
<mia> I'm new to all this in ubuntu so a little guidance would be very helpful
<OvenWerks> well mia you stuck around for a while... but it was the middle of the night... so I missed it.
<javier_> Hello everyone. What is the best place to ask for help on how to play SFZ sound libraries? For example Carla does not throw any error but I cannot get any sound from Versilian Studio Chamber Orchestra 2 free library.
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: ^ Any ideas?
 * Eickmeyer is stumped
<javier_> I have the same problem with Virtual Playing Orchestra 3
<javier_> let me change that statement, I do get some mesages in the CARLA log tab , so I was wondering what is the rigth place to ask for help about that
<Eickmeyer> javier_: Depends. Are you using Carla from our repos or KXStudio?
<javier_> UbuntuStudio 19.04 repos
<Eickmeyer> javier_: So, you're not using kxstudio?
<Eickmeyer> Any KXStudio repos at all?
<javier_> No KXStudio at all
<Eickmeyer> Okay. I only asked because I noticed you asked in kxstudio as well.
<javier_> Yep, because it is my understanding falkTX is the developer
<Eickmeyer> javier_: Yes, but I worked with him to package it. So, I wouldn't worry about that.
<Eickmeyer> javier_: Did you patch the synth plugin to your audio output?
<javier_> yes, the patchbay tab has a block for eack rack element. The SFZ chosen does have a red midi input and two blue audio outputs
<javier_> I put a link from my midi keyboard into the midi input of the SFZ rack element then its outputs are linked to the system outputs
<Eickmeyer> javier_: Okay, check alsamixer to make sure the volume us up and unmuted on your system outputs.
<javier_> this routing works fine for any LV2 or VST plugin but not ofr SFZ
<javier_> ok, let me check that
<Eickmeyer> javier_: Also, I'm not 100% sure, but I don't think SFZ plugins are supported anymore? Unfortunately, I'm more of an audio engineer and not a musician, so I don't know much abou that.
<javier_> yep, all levels are at 100%. For example the lv2 for synthv1 gets red led blink when playing midi keyboard and its blue led blinks too because it is playing sound.
<javier_> Oh,, I see. Then I think that is a question for falkTX, thanks a lot.
<OvenWerks> Someone is working on an sfz player to replace Linux Sampler
<javier_> My other question would be: Is there any other option in UbuntuStidio 19.04 to play SFZ sample libraries?
<OvenWerks> I do not remember who or where. The normal asnwer is to build linux sampler
<OvenWerks> Linux sampler can not be packaged because it has a bad (read not even legal) licence. The remaining Devs would like to change that but have been unable to contact some of the original devs who put that licence in place... what a mess. So the only way to use it is to DL and build.
<Eickmeyer> javier_: ^
<javier_> Thanks OvenWerks, I am not a developer and I have never compiled anything on linux but I can try, I have a little background from school.
<OvenWerks> If the new sfz player gets a release we will see if it can get to debian/ubuntu, but I think it is still roll your own too right now. Do ask falktx in #kxstudio if he knows too.
<javier_> Thanks a lot, I will try as suggested.
#ubuntustudio 2019-05-14
<studio-user097> hi
#ubuntustudio 2019-05-15
<studio-user742> hello world!
<djlaserman> help
<m_ad[m]> studio-user742: hi, keep in mind that this is a support channel. If you need support with Ubuntu Studio just ask your question. For offtopic chichat join #ubuntustudio-offtopic
<m_ad[m]> djlaserman: ask your question please. just 'help' doesn't bring you any further
<djlaserman> after installation will I still be able to see the contents of the files in the NTFS partitioned hard drives?
<tomjuggler> Hi everyone. Just installed 19.04 like a week ago. Been using Ubuntu Studio since 11.10, super impressed with the latest version.
<Eickmeyer> tomjuggler: Glad you like it. :)
<tomjuggler> So I just dropped in to ask for advice because my menu's have disappeared :(
<tomjuggler> specifically the nice Audio, Video and other Ubuntu studio specific sub-menu's
<Eickmeyer> That's strange. Make sure ubuntustudio-menu is installed.
<tomjuggler> I did something, installed menulibre to add a few items, then they were gone
<Eickmeyer> That's why. Menulibre doesn't honor our menu structure, so it has been known to delete our custom menus.
<tomjuggler> they are still showing up on Menulibre though, just not in my menu!
<Eickmeyer> Still, Menulibre corrupts our menu structure. It cannot be trusted, and we cannot support it.
<tomjuggler> What is the recommended UbuntuStudio way to do menu editing?
<Eickmeyer> We don't recommend editing the menu at all.
<Eickmeyer> We are working on a solution, but alacarte and menulibre are to be avoided.
<tomjuggler> any suggestions to get it back, I was stoked with the look and all, sorry I messed it up
<Eickmeyer> Try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure ubuntustudio-menu". Other than that, we might have to wait for OvenWerks, if he's available.
<tomjuggler> trying...
<tomjuggler> nothing happened
<Eickmeyer> Yeah, thought that might happen. It rearranges stuff in your ~/.local or ~/.config, I just can't remember what right now.
<Eickmeyer> It = menulibre
<tomjuggler> can I edit the config file manually?
<Eickmeyer> You can, if you can find it in your home directory.
<Eickmeyer> It's not just one config, though. It changes .desktop files. I want to say they would be in your ~/.local/share/applications folder, but I could be wrong.
 * Eickmeyer has never edited the menu
<tomjuggler> ok I will try that, could take a while though. Thanks for the help. I am hoping to make some tutorials at some point showing off some of my workflow (for youtube), so wanted the desktop to look right. I use synapse mostly
<Eickmeyer> tomjuggler: the folks in #xubuntu might be of more assistance. I'm good at stuff that's specific to Ubuntu Studio, like our custom menu items, but they are specialized in the Xfce desktop environment, and might know how to restore the menu to defaults.
<tomjuggler> Thanks. have a good one!
<Eickmeyer> You too! tomjuggler, though, hang out in here in case OvenWerks shows up and can help.
<tomjuggler> ok. just looking at text files now..
<OvenWerks> tomjuggler: in ~/.config/menus/ you will probably find a file... remove that.
<OvenWerks> I have also heard that alacart has a undo or reset or something like that which works.
<OvenWerks> The problemn with menulibre (last I checked) is that it uses the stock xfce menu config file (which is broken ... won't fix) rather than the actual file that is being used by the system.
<OvenWerks> That is only problem one, there are others. It works fine for something like xubuntu that uses the stock file anyway, but not for menus with custom bits.
<OvenWerks> alacart is a "better" option, but it has it's problems too. At least it is less intrusive.
<tomjuggler> Yes I think I found the stock file somewhere. to be honest I just use menulibre to add a .desktop file quickly so it will show up in synapse
<OvenWerks> if there is not a file there, try looking in ~/.config/menus/applications-merged/
<tomjuggler> now I broke something. After one week
<OvenWerks> We are working on a menu item add applet. But it is not there yet
<tomjuggler> Ok wait I just noticed you said remove the .config/menus/ file? there are a few in there, the relevant one seems to be xfce-applications.menu
<tomjuggler> going to backup and remove now
<OvenWerks> Yes get rid of that.
<OvenWerks> it was added by menu libre
<OvenWerks> Another way to get a desktop file is from the top panel.
<tomjuggler> hooray my menu is back! Thanks @OvenWerks
<OvenWerks> If you right click on the menu icon on the panel and select Panel->Add new items. you will get a dialog
<tomjuggler> panel -> add new items, got it. Uninstalling menulibre now
<OvenWerks> if you select Launcher at the top...and add it will put a little terminal shapped thing ayt the right end of your panel.
<OvenWerks> if you right click on that... and select Properties, you will get yet another dialog :)
<OvenWerks> On the right side there are greyed out up and down arrows then a plus and under that an edit button. If you click on the edit button... you will get yet another dialog
<OvenWerks> That dialog will create a desktop file.
<OvenWerks> You fill out the name you want to apper on the menu. The comment is the same as tool tip.
<tomjuggler> ok I see. I tried once creating them manually, it was a pain.
<OvenWerks> the Command is what you would put on the command line to run it from there
<OvenWerks> The directory is _if_ it needs to start from a specific directory (normally I leave that blank)
<OvenWerks> click on the no icon button to select an icon
<OvenWerks> If it is a CLI program that needs a terminal to run (like alsamixer) click on that. Then  create.
<OvenWerks> You will have created a desktop file
<tomjuggler> new system tested working. enjoy your morning/evening
<OvenWerks> Cool
#ubuntustudio 2019-05-16
<guiverc2> 19.10 live ; what is the user/password (suspend test & my session is locked!)
<OvenWerks> I don't remember the user something_user don't remeber what but there should be no password
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer: ^^?
<OvenWerks> it looks like it is just ubuntu-studio for the user
<guiverc2> :)   for some reason i got logged out again, but i'm back in.. thank you !
 * OvenWerks is off to bed... 2355 here
<guiverc2> whilst I'm here, a review 17 days ago on mewe (Che Dean) stated "Really loving Ubuntu Studio, it's fantastic for creative types. Not sure what they do with audio but recordings sound amazing. Well worth checking out if you have an older laptop lying around. It's very light weight because it uses the XFCE desktop environment"
<studio-user207> i use live dvd installation of ubuntu studio 18.04 but when i choose install it enters me in try mode
<m_ad[m]> Then install it from there. :)
<m_ad[m]> -_-
#ubuntustudio 2019-05-17
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> @studio-user207 [<studio-user207> i use live dvd installation of ubuntu studio 18.04 but when i c …], That's how it works, on the desktop there's an icon you can click to install it.
<Eickmeyer> @Go_Diego_Go: They are long gone.
 * Eickmeyer makes a note to figure out how to make studiobot show IRC part/hides
<Eickmeyer> part/joins, I mean.
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> @Eickmeyer [<Eickmeyer> @Go_Diego_Go: They are long gone.], Oh too late
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> How can I be more active in the development of Ubuntu Studio? I mean I know nothing of programming, but would like to contribute in some way.
<Eickmeyer> @Go_Diego_Go: Believe it or not, helping with support in some way is helpful. Documentation is another way. Check out https://ubuntustudio.org/contribute
 * Eickmeyer is on an away trip and can't have an in-depth conversation atm.
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> @Eickmeyer [<Eickmeyer> @Go_Diego_Go: Believe it or not, helping with support in some way is …], I'll check it out, thank you
<Eickmeyer> You're welcome.
<NEUA> hello
<NEUA> i have been trying to get to the BIOS in my computer but it seems to be not working
<NEUA> i saw in a few ubuntu forums this same problem but there wasnt any real solution
<NEUA> just 'keep trying'
<NEUA> i wanted to know if theres any way to configure the boot system to go directly to the BIOS
<NEUA> im really new to this, so idk if thats a dumb question
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> In my computer when I start it up I have to press the Esc key to get to a menu that takes me to the BIOS
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> In some computers you need to press the Del key or one of the F# keys
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> But you have to do that right after you press the power button
<NEUA> i've been trying to get it just in the right moment but it doesnt seem to work
<NEUA> and im doing literally the same as i used to do it before geting ubuntu studio
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> Do you have Windows too or just Ubuntu?
<NEUA> just ubuntu
<NEUA> i wanna set up a partition because i did a full install first
<m_ad[m]> if it's just ubuntu please ask in #ubuntu since this is a support channel for ubuntu studio specific things. So ubuntu studio support questions can be asked here.
<banana_> Hello all, first time US user. Installed cosmic today, had no driver support for AMD Vega card, did do-release-upgrade to disco and ended up with an unbootable system. I have files on the HD I can't possibly lose. Any suggestion is welcome. Thanks
<OvenWerks> banana_: you will probably find more info on #ubuntu. However, it should be no problem to access files using an ISO image in live mode
 * OvenWerks is not a video guy
#ubuntustudio 2019-05-18
<Roby60> Can anyone tell me how to solve mouse lagging on 19.04?
<TurBoss> yes
<SolusSpider> Greetings y'all. Testing out Ubuntu Studio for tonight's Big Daddy Linux Live show.
<OerHeks> Big Daddy Linux Live show.. url?
<SolusSpider> Website is: http://bigdaddylinux.com/
<SolusSpider> Live show is at 8:00pm Eastern USA on You Tube
<OerHeks> thank you, interesting
<SolusSpider> We test different distros each week. Currently going through the 19.04 'ubuntu releases, and Studio's turn is tonight.
<OerHeks> ubuntu-studio is pretty populair, when i started seeding, they end up on top
<SolusSpider> I installed US last week to test. Quite a media focussed distro indeed.
#ubuntustudio 2019-05-19
<studio-user116> ji there anyone can help me, i installed Ubuntustudio dingo and there is no way to get sound out of my Scarlett soundcard any idea why?
<Guest74375> Hi all. I'm for all intents and purposes a brand new Linux user. I have a very little bit of experience using OpenSuse for CD and DVD printing only simply because the Epson printers I was using have better support through the CUPS drivers, but really, side from that, I'm 100% noob. Can anyone suggest where I can start reading?
<Guest74375> I'm not sure this is the Gnome 2 desktop, or what . . . and I'm not sure what other packages are installed aside from the "Studio Specific" A/V stuff. I'm comfortable on the command line, so really, learning basic Linux syntax as it relates to whatever Kubuntu Studio expects would be most helpful.
<Eickmeyer> Guest74375: Are you using the default Ubuntu Studio? If so, that's Xfce. There's no such thing as "Kubuntu Studio".
<m_ad[m]> Gnome 2 doesn't even really exist anymore.
<Guest74375> Kubuntu Studio isn't the terminal program, it's an official Kubuntu release, however - the newsst LTS version being Kubuntu Studio 18 (codename: Bionic Beaver). Xfce is what I couldn't recall.
<Eickmeyer> Guest74375: Again, Kubuntu Studio is not a thing. Ubuntu Studio is. Kubuntu implies the KDE Plasma desktop, and if you made "Kubuntu Studio" by installing Ubuntu Studio's packages, that still means you're running Kubuntu, not Kubuntu Studio since there's no such thing.
<Guest74375> As I said, I'm comfortable on the command line, having used computers since 1980, and MS DOS since Dos 2.1, though Dos 3.3 / (Compaq Dos) 3.31 was where I really started digging in. It's just the fact that there are different terminals with different commands that is tripping me up some. Ie Bash vs ???
<Eickmeyer> Guest74375: I'm trying to direct you to the proper channel as your issue may not be Ubuntu Studio-specific and there may be others able to walk you through this.
<Guest74375> Yeah, I'm in a sort of odd spot, but then again, with so many continuing developments in Linux, it seems it can be sort of like jumpoing onto a moving freight train regardless of one's experience with other non-Unix-like OSes.. :)
<Guest74375> I guess oine good question would be, how much of what applies to "plain" Ubuntu distros applies to Ubuntu Studio?
<Eickmeyer> Guest74375: Right, the thing is, out of all of the Ubuntu flavors, Ubuntu Studio has the lowest amount of contributors. We're consistently in the single-digits. Are you running Ubuntu Studio or Kubuntu? I understand you've got 18.04 (you mentioned bionic), but we have yet to dertermine desktop environment.
<Eickmeyer> Guest74375: So, how did you install? Did you download and install Kubuntu or Ubuntu Studio?
<Eickmeyer> Guest74375: As for your last question, nearly all of it. We don't use any repositories outside of Ubuntu, but for 18.04, again, assuming you're using Ubuntu Studio packages, we do require the backports PPA for support.
<Eickmeyer> !ubuntustudio-backports
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Studio Backports PPA is required for users of Ubuntu Studio to receive LTS support for Ubuntu Studio 18.04, and for #ubuntustudio to support users of Ubuntu 18.04 LTS and its flavors using !jack. For more info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/BackportsPPA, !ubuntustudio-controls, and !ubuntustudio-installer
<Eickmeyer> Also, for future reference...
<Eickmeyer> !yy.mm
<ubottu> Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<Guest74375> I see there was some misunderstanding from someone above who apparent;ly thought thbis channel was specific to Kubuntu, not Ubuntu Studio, so perhaps there's a problem with pointers in either the Ubuntu Studio page here====> http://ubuntustudio.org/support/ and or on the Kubuntu support page?
<Eickmeyer> Guest74375: This is the Ubuntu Studio support channel, not Kubuntu. If you have Kubuntu, the IRC support is in #kubuntu.
<m_ad[m]> #kubuntu is for kubuntu specific support
<m_ad[m]> ha, you beat me to it
<Guest74375> Ahhhhh yes. Thanks for the heads up on the need to install the back-ports packages. I am proud to say that I DID find that, and did in fact install that from terminal this morning.
<Eickmeyer> Guest74375: Still, you said Kubuntu, and you're not answering my questions. Did you install Kubuntu or Ubuntu Studio when you installed the OS?
<m_ad[m]> you work confusing Guest74375 (IRC)
<veremitz> such n00b very ubuntu :D
<m_ad[m]> or better, you're confusing us.
<Guest74375> I had never said Kubuntu until you did, and then I said it becauser I wasn't thinking. No, I installed Ubuntu Studio 18.04 and the Ubuntu Studio Backports PPA.
<Guest74375> I have no launcher, which seems weird.
<Eickmeyer> <Guest74375> I'm not sure this is the Gnome 2 desktop, or what . . . and I'm not sure what other packages are installed aside from the "Studio Specific" A/V stuff. I'm comfortable on the command line, so really, learning basic Linux syntax as it relates to whatever Kubuntu Studio expects would be most helpful. (emphasis mine)
<Guest74375> Well, I should maybe rephrase that. It's not a side-bar launcher. I do have the equivilant of the Win 7 "Start Orb" in the upper left corner. It took me a good while to realize that! lolol
<veremitz> that sounds like unity ..
<veremitz> does it populate a big side-bar if you click said orb?
<Guest74375> :oX lol- My bad. That was definately not what I meant!
<Eickmeyer> Guest74375: Okay, that means you're using the Xfce desktop. We do not use the default Ubuntu desktop (Gnome 3 as of 17.10) or Unity (10.10 (?)-17.04).
<veremitz> is it like a mouse? that's xfce .. if its an orb ..
<veremitz> or do you customize it?
<Guest74375> Not really a big sidebar so to speak. It looks and behaves quite alot like Win 7's "Start," so yes, that would be the launcher I guess.
<Eickmeyer> veremitz: We customize it. That should be the Ubuntu Studio logo in the upper-left-hand corner by default.
<veremitz> gotcha, thanks
<Guest74375> Nope. It's Xfce. It's also defaulting to the Xfce Terminal Emulator too, which I'd like to learn more about as well.
<Eickmeyer> Guest74375: I'd add the backports, but if what you're experincing is a printer issue, it sounds like you need the cups Epson driver.
<m_ad[m]> take a screenshot and post that to make sure which DE we talk about
<Guest74375> No no..... I used to use Open Suse a long time ago for the better Epson R200 support.
<Guest74375> I made mention of that because some of the commands needed for that I *THINK* are differnety than what is used in Ubuntu.
<Eickmeyer> Guest74375: As a former Opensuse user myself, it's not that hard of a transition. Instead of "zypper in" use "apt install"
<Eickmeyer> Guest74375: I'd recommend installing Synaptic (sudo apt install synaptic) and using that to search for the epson drivers.
<Eickmeyer> Guest74375: I believe the package you're looking for is called printer-driver-escpr
<Eickmeyer> !info printer-driver-escpr bionic
<ubottu> printer-driver-escpr (source: epson-inkjet-printer-escpr): printer driver for Epson Inkjet that use ESC/P-R. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.17-2 (bionic), package size 245 kB, installed size 446 kB
<Eickmeyer> Guest74375: ^
<Guest74375> Like bash commands, maybe? Like I say, it was perhaps 5 or 6 years ago that I stopped using that, so it's all kinda foggy. I didn't really do enough with it to really get a strong understanding of the command line, permissions, partitioning and stuff like that. I only learned what I absolutely had to as I was still okay with Win 7, however . . .
<Guest74375> When I was pressed to move from XP to 7, I'd decided then that once 7 was done, Linux would be my next OS. No more M$.
<Eickmeyer> Guest74375: if you can do that, installing packages shouldn't be complicated at all.
<Eickmeyer> Guest74375: To get the printer driver, type "sudo apt install printer-driver-escpr" into the terminal.
<Eickmeyer> Then CUPS should be able to find and add the printer.
<Guest74375> I really threw a monkey wrench in the works when I mentioned that the CUPS driver was the sole reason I had run Linux before. :/
<Eickmeyer> Guest74375: Please try to stay on topic. This is a support channel.
<Guest74375> I don't even have any of those R200's or 220's hooked up right now. lol.
<Guest74375> So sorry. The topic is, where do I find the manuals?
<Eickmeyer> Guest74375: Manuals for what?
<OerHeks> man <package>
<Guest74375> Using the core system tools for the kernel and other system utilities (Such as the terminal emulator) included in Studio 18
<Eickmeyer> !yy.mm Guest74375
<Eickmeyer> !yy.mm | Guest74375
<ubottu> Guest74375: Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<Eickmeyer> Guest74375: There should be help files for each individual program. There is no all-inclusive manual.
<OerHeks> there is too many hardware, to write 1 universal manual
<Guest74375> Ah. I think I have found something that will help. https://docs.xfce.org/start
<Guest74375> I hope I have not caused any of you to feel frustrated. I just don't really have the termanology to ask the right questions - yet.
<Eickmeyer> Guest74375: It's a learning proccess. Best of luck.
<OerHeks> Guest74375, at least you try, have fun!
<georgios> is this the place to  ask questions about how ubuntu studio is structrured?
<Guest74375> It's not luck Eickmeyer. It's just work, and patience. :) Thank you and everyone else for having patience with me! I AM having fun, and I am excited to be getting free of Microsoft OSes, and I am very excited that there have been so many great developments with Linux and lots of great tools developed that work really well for Linux users.
<Eickmeyer> georgios: That depends. Can you define "structure"?
<georgios> Eickmeyer: questions like, how different is the underlying system from ubuntu, if the gui is gnome or kde or something else based, if i can choose to have installed only the audio goodies... there... 3 questions! heh
<georgios> i need a standard desktop with a well set up music environment
<georgios> i know how to manage gnu/linux pretty well, i come from archlinux. i can adapt and i know what i need
<Eickmeyer> georgios: Okay. 1) It's Ubuntu with a different default configuration. 2) The desktop environment is Xfce, but the Ubuntu Studio tools can be installed on any official flavor of Ubuntu. 3) At installation, you can choose whatever packages out of the default "install everything" you choose.
<georgios> nice
<Eickmeyer> !ubuntustudio-installer | georgios: for installing on top of other Ubuntu flavors
<ubottu> georgios: for installing on top of other Ubuntu flavors: Ubuntu Studio Installer is an app that can be used to add Ubuntu Studio's benefits to an existing Ubuntu (or official flavor) installation, or add additional packages. For more info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UbuntuStudioInstaller
<georgios> i am also curious how differently the audio subsystem is set up. is jack dominant or pulseaudio?
<georgios> thanks for informing me and for the link
<Eickmeyer> georgios: PulseAudio by default, but starting Jack has the option of adding a PulseAudio bridge, which makes PulseAudio act as a device inside of Jack.
<Eickmeyer> !ubuntustudio-controls | georgios: It's done using this
<ubottu> georgios: It's done using this: Ubuntu Studio Controls is the application through which audio is configured in Ubuntu Studio. It configures Jack, sets the CPU governor, and ensures the user has realtime audio permissions. For more info, see !jack and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UbuntuStudioControls
<Eickmeyer> Near-future work includes multiple PulseAudio bridges for custom routing multiple non-Jack-aware programs.
<georgios> Eickmeyer: correct me if i am wrong, but i have always wondered why jack has to be "for pro audio and not for generic use, for your desktop experience please refer to pa"
<Eickmeyer> georgios: because it requries special code to use it, as opposed to PulseAudio.
<georgios> i dont think we should distiguish those roles.
<Eickmeyer> Applicaitons must be jack-aware to use Jack.
<georgios> so you mean application support is more complicated
<georgios> ok
<Eickmeyer> Yes.
<OerHeks> lowlatency kernel wants PA/jack
<Eickmeyer> OerHeks: Lowlatency kernel can use either/or or both.
<georgios> is there the RT_PREEMT option?
<Eickmeyer> OerHeks: There's literally no distinction between the lowlatency kernel and the generic kernel in Ubuntu save one compile flag.
<Eickmeyer> georgios: That's the flag enabled during compilation I was just explaining to OerHeks.
<Eickmeyer> georgios: RT_PREEMPT is enabled in the lowlatency kernel installed in Ubuntu Studio by default.
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks can correct me if I'm wrong.
<Eickmeyer> !lowlatency
<ubottu> The lowlatency kernel is a special Ubuntu kernel build with modifications for systems which require low latency when communicating with some hardware, such as some Audio devices. Included with Ubuntu Studio by default.
<bippsie> Hi guys, i just installed ubuntu studio on my laptop, but on startup i get like spammed with windows for display settings
<bippsie> can anyone help?
<OerHeks> install drivers perhaps? sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<OerHeks> or check what driver is loaded now:  lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'
<Guest74375> When signing up for a Ubuntu One account so that I can participate in the forums, it is asking for my full name. Must I provide my first and last name?
<georgios> ok it seems that i can start with ubuntu lts cli and start adding. some kde stuff and the ubuntu studio backports. does this mix sound ok?
<OerHeks> Guest74375, whatever name you want to go by, just use no silly name
<Guest74375> Thank you OerHeks
<Eickmeyer> georgios: Sure.
<OerHeks> georgios, KDE can be heavy in use, that is why the standared is xfce
<Eickmeyer> OerHeks: They're talkiing about KDS apps, most likely.
<Eickmeyer> OerHeks: Also, KDE Plasma is not that heavy anymore. In fact, OvenWerks recommends it quite a bit.
<Eickmeyer> In some configurations, it actually beats Xfce.
<Eickmeyer> The only reason Xfce is the default now is because Unity wasn't a good fit at the time.
<OerHeks> hmm me goes testing again
<Eickmeyer> georgios: KDE apps are good. I use them quite a bit.
<Eickmeyer> OerHeks: It's also one of the reasons we made ubuntustudio-installer able to install on other desktops. Xfce is the default only because it's lightweight in terms of disk usage while being functional.
<Eickmeyer> Rather, we kept it as default for that reason.
<Eickmeyer> And it wasn't worth switching.
<OerHeks> Eickmeyer, i understand that part, i will test KDE again
<georgios> when i said some kde stuff i meant plasma for sure and a few application. afterwards i dont mind adding tons of gtk/gnome/xfce applications. i just try to make things uniform
<georgios> does ubuntustudio-installer play with systemd any?
<georgios> for example i like the idea of starting jackd as a system service
<Eickmeyer> georgios: If you want the Plasma desktop environment with the benefits of Ubuntu Studio, I'd suggest starting with Kubuntu and adding ubuntustudio-installer.
<Eickmeyer> !ubuntustudio-installler | georgios
<Eickmeyer> !ubuntustudio-installer | georgios
<ubottu> georgios: Ubuntu Studio Installer is an app that can be used to add Ubuntu Studio's benefits to an existing Ubuntu (or official flavor) installation, or add additional packages. For more info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UbuntuStudioInstaller
<georgios> Eickmeyer: i think i should struggle a bit to setup what i really need. kde bundles usually add a ""load of applications that are often pre-beta software, no?
<Eickmeyer> georgios: Not at all.
<georgios> ok smells like virtualbox time!
<OerHeks> fud, that sounds an opinion from a blog
<OerHeks> :-D
<OerHeks> good thing there is choice, and often a theme fixes bugs for users
<georgios> i am mincrobloggin through irc! :D :P
<georgios> *microblogging
<georgios> whatever :/
#ubuntustudio 2020-05-11
<ciaobello> Hello i installed ubuntustudio 20.04 in a virtualbox. i do have troubles now to install the Virtualbox additions.
<ciaobello> apt install virtualbox-guest-utils virtualbox-guest-dkms  brings me the error that i have to explicitly select one to install. shows a list with kernel versions ..
<ciaobello> my kernel ist 5.4.0-29-lowlatency #33
<Eickmeyer> ciaobello: You're overcomplicating it. Open "Software and Updates" from the menu, and click on "Additional Drivers". It should show you what to install from there.
<ciaobello> ok i have a look thks so far
<Eickmeyer> We also don't technically support Ubuntu Studio run from a virtual machine as it has known to cause issues in the past.
<Eickmeyer> *has been known
<ciaobello> ok the drivers tab is empty anyway.
<menik667766> hello, i've got some issues to configure an alesis multimix 4 usb  interface to the system, someone can help me please?
<OvenWerks> please explain your problem
<menik667766> i don't kno which is the right configuration for this device in the ubuntu studio controls
<menik667766> because if i connect the headset to the computer i get a sound delay between the guitar and the system ,
<Eickmeyer> !ubuntustudio-controls | menik667766 this might help
<ubottu> menik667766 this might help: Ubuntu Studio Controls is the application through which audio is configured in Ubuntu Studio. It configures Jack, sets the CPU governor, and ensures the user has realtime audio permissions. For more info, see !jack and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UbuntuStudioControls
<Eickmeyer> Follow that link, it should explain how to minimize that delay (called latency).
<menik667766> and if i connect the headset to the alessis  i hear the guitar directly (clean sound ) and at the same time the sound from guitarrix
<menik667766> it can be used any value (latency) on the configuration for this device?
<OvenWerks> A buffer size of 64 or 128 should help
<OvenWerks> guitarix allows changing the buffer size on the fly
<menik667766> good i will try it
<OvenWerks> in guitariz under engine->latency
<menik667766> also i've got some doubt concerning if the device should be configured as alsa or jack?
<OvenWerks> I think gutarix requires jack
<menik667766> ok because i want to use the guitarix efects to record on ardour 5 , do you think is a good idea or better i connect the line out from my amp and avoid using software effects?
<OvenWerks> jack allows using more than one audio device and allows one to still hear desktop apps like firefox while using applications like ardour
<OvenWerks> it depends on which sound you personally like
<OvenWerks> or if you want to be able to try different amp effects on the same take
<OvenWerks> that is really an artistic choice
<menik667766> well im using a triple rectifirer amp, so the sound in real it's really nice, but i'm new in terms of recording myself and with ubuntu studio , so i'm quiete lost.
<OvenWerks> There are some amps (old tube amps) where I would want to mic them only. Maybe with more than one mic
<OvenWerks> The Fishman I have here I would use direct though.
<OvenWerks> Add the effects with software.
<OvenWerks> but in your case if it is easier to play with the right sound in your ears then record it that way too.
<OvenWerks> my mixer does not have a high impedance "instrument" input. so using an amp to act as a buffer sounds better.
<menik667766> ok i will try this tips tomorrow, thank you very much for your help :-)
<OvenWerks> your welcome
<sakrecoer[m]> Pulled in ubuntu-studio-installer to kubuntu, installed logged in and out... But on reboot the thing is dead... What I can check for?
<sakrecoer[m]> I get to grub that is now us branded. I can run it with generic kernel, but lowlatency is dead..
<sakrecoer[m]> Feels like something might be off with my grub somehow
<sakrecoer[m]> Hmm... I might have pulled in gnome thingies too... Don't remember seeing them, but the wiki page about it quite explicit about not doing that in non gnome flavours he
<sakrecoer[m]> Tried via the "advanced ubuntu settings" in grub. It chokes at "loading initial ramdisk" sounds scary... Lol
<Eickmeyer> sakrecoer[m]: Something indeed does seem off.
<Eickmeyer> Did you try booting with generic?
<OvenWerks> sakrecoer[m]: I am running kubuntu 20.04 with Studio on top. I added all of the packages in ubuntustudio-installer.
<Eickmeyer> ^ Same
<sakrecoer[m]> <Eickmeyer "Did you try booting with generic"> Yes, that works
<OvenWerks> lowlatency will be default so if you want to try generic feel free
<OvenWerks> huh.
<sakrecoer[m]> Generic works, but lowlatency doesn't
<OvenWerks> uname -a
<OvenWerks> Linux music 5.4.0-28-lowlatency #32-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT Wed Apr 22 18:35:27 UTC 2020 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<sakrecoer[m]> <OvenWerks "徒 𝖘𝖊𝖙𝖙𝖔 セット🕸️🏴️: I am run"> I did this too
<sakrecoer[m]> Uname -a when I boot with generic shows generic
<Eickmeyer> Linux erich-Kubuntu 5.4.0-29-lowlatency #33-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT Wed Apr 29 15:32:40 UTC 2020 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<OvenWerks> sakrecoer[m]: which type of boot are you using?
<sakrecoer[m]> UEFI
<OvenWerks> (plain bios here)
<Eickmeyer> UEFI here
<OvenWerks> so that seems not to be the problem
<sakrecoer[m]> Linux basspistol 5.4.0-29-generic #33-Ubuntu SMP
<OvenWerks> I have added much software since then... build stack for everything I work on plus all the tools.
<OvenWerks> sakrecoer[m]: have you tried safe boot with LL?
<OvenWerks> (no graphic drivers)
<Eickmeyer> I looked for TJ- (works on the kernel and uses lowlatency all the time) but it seems he's not online.
<sakrecoer[m]> Is there anything I can look for?
 * Eickmeyer is using nvidia drivers with lowlatency
<OvenWerks> are you able to boot into recovery with LL?
<sakrecoer[m]> I have Nvidia drivers as well
<sakrecoer[m]> <OvenWerks "are you able to boot into recove"> I'll try
<Eickmeyer> sakrecoer[m]: Did you install the Nvidia drivers before or after you installed the kernel?
<OvenWerks> sakrecoer[m]: nvidia drivers as in they were enabled after booting into generic?
<OvenWerks> yeah that :)
<sakrecoer[m]> <OvenWerks "徒 𝖘𝖊𝖙𝖙𝖔 セット🕸️🏴️: nvidia d"> No they were automagically enabled after fresh install of kubuntu
<sakrecoer[m]> I'm at the recovery menu for lowlatency
<Eickmeyer> So before. Open Driver Manager from the settings, switch to the Noveau driver, then back to the recommended Nvidia driver.
<OvenWerks> sakrecoer[m]: that would seem to indicate graphic driver oddities.
<Eickmeyer> Nvidia hell is real.
<sakrecoer[m]> Hmm... Managed to switch to nouveau in recovery mode. Reboot but nothing happens
<OvenWerks> which is why I have intel... also because I do not need great graphics.
<sakrecoer[m]> Recovery mode of lowlatency
<OvenWerks> nothing happens as in it won't boot or the boot is the same?
<sakrecoer[m]> It won't boot
<sakrecoer[m]> It does boot I'm generic with fugly resolution
<sakrecoer[m]> But not in lowlatency
<sakrecoer[m]> In* generic
<sakrecoer[m]> I can't switch back to Nvidia.... Greyed out
<Eickmeyer> That tells me that it's entirely possible you've had a hardware failure.
<Eickmeyer> One thing you *might* try: complete shutdown and cold boot.
<sakrecoer[m]> I did, and now I can pick again \o/
<Eickmeyer> Nice! So, there might be an imminent hardware failure, or it was just stuck in RAM.
<sakrecoer[m]> But which one? -440? -340? -390 -435 haha oh boy burn Nvidia burn!!!
<Eickmeyer> I'd say 440.
<sakrecoer[m]> I'll go with 440 tested
<Eickmeyer> Yep.
<sakrecoer[m]> (but don't burn inside my machine Nvidia, don't hahaha)
<Eickmeyer> Now, theoretically, since lowlatency is already installed, it *should* build against that.
<Eickmeyer> as well as generic.
<sakrecoer[m]> Holding my 8 thumbs
<Eickmeyer> I'm crossing my 10 toes.
<sakrecoer[m]> I love you people so much, even if it doesn't work I'm so happy you were arround... Haha
<Eickmeyer> :D
<sakrecoer[m]> Fail 😔
<Eickmeyer> Oof.
<Eickmeyer> Maybe another cold boot, this time into lowlatency?
<sakrecoer[m]> Oh, wait...I need to do the nouveau/Nvidia switch in generic?
<Eickmeyer> Wait... you were doing that in lowlatency? It shouldn't have mattered.
<Eickmeyer> Maybe do-over but with a different Nvidia driver.
<Eickmeyer> It seems to be giving you multiple options, and it could be that 440 is not the right one.
<sakrecoer[m]> I'll try that!
<sakrecoer[m]> I was doing it from the recovery mode of lowlatency
<Eickmeyer> Oh, well at least you got lowlatency to boot. Just seems like we're not finding the right driver.
<sakrecoer[m]> Things got even more broke, but it boots fine with kubuntu live USB.. I'll give another try but having nouveau Selected when I pull in UbuntuStudio oavkages
<Eickmeyer> Might be worth an "ubuntu-bug linux-lowlatency".
<sakrecoer[m]> Good call!!! I'm so rusty at this lol... Too late though
<sakrecoer[m]> If it happens I definitely will do that
<Eickmeyer> Ok, sounds good.
<sakrecoer[m]> Is LVM something I should avoid?
<Eickmeyer> Depends. It makes resizing partitions easier at the expense of a few other things.
<Eickmeyer> Also allows for encryption.
<sakrecoer[m]> I picked it because it sounds modern lol... Don't really need encryption on this machine. If it ends in others hands it's because I'm dead haha! And I might want fam to be able to rescue my art #vanity #yolo
<Eickmeyer> Haha! There you go. :)
<sakrecoer[m]> When untustudio-installer asks me if Jack should have real-time process priority... Should I give it?
<sakrecoer[m]> I figure since it's not realtime kernel it should be no.. but I'm in doubt
<Eickmeyer> Might as well.
<sakrecoer[m]> Thanks!
<sakrecoer[m]> It's strange how nouveau in live boot perfectly detects and manages my dual screen, but once installed, if I set it back to nouveau from the Nvidia that the installer activates, to I don't even get to chose the second screen in the settings...
<Eickmeyer> That might be because the Nvidia drivers blacklist the noveau driver, so it goes back to vesa (ew!).
<sakrecoer[m]> That would make sense... It's also awfully .... Unsnappy (lacking the word)
<Eickmeyer> Sluggish?
<sakrecoer[m]> Seems I'm very out of luck...
<Eickmeyer> :(
<sakrecoer[m]> This time after I pulled in ubuntustudio-installer I get no grub menu at startup... And it just hangs there in the dark 😔
<sakrecoer[m]> But the Nvidia card works on generic, I tried to open blender and set it to use it all good
<sakrecoer[m]> Doesn't seem to be any hardware issues...
<sakrecoer[m]> This time I tried installing legacy bios though... My motherboard handles borh
<Eickmeyer> You could just use generic. Most of the realtime configs are built-in. Granted, it's not optimized, but it might be a stopgap for now. Lowlatency kernels don't solve everything.
<sakrecoer[m]> Well... This time arround I can't even boot into generic... But yeah, I'll give it another shot tomorrow and just forget about lowlatency for a while
<Eickmeyer> The lowlatency kernel has been hit/miss the past few releases. This one is more hit than miss, but there's definitely some regression in the latest that I can't pinpoint.
<sakrecoer[m]> It just got me that I haven't checksum med my ISO...
<Eickmeyer> Well, they do auto-checksum anymore.
<sakrecoer[m]> The scan at boot succeeds, but maybe just maybe I'm using a corrupt installer
<Eickmeyer> But still not a bad thought.
<sakrecoer[m]> It was fine...
<sakrecoer[m]> Wowowow
<Eickmeyer> wowow?
<sakrecoer[m]> So this time, installing the from the live ISO, I didn't chose "install proprietary madness, wifi and drm media" option
<sakrecoer[m]> That made it use nouveau. And then I pulled UbuntuStudio installer y and now I am on the lowlatency kernel.
<Eickmeyer> \o/
<sakrecoer[m]> Let's see if I break everything by enabling Nvidia now
<Eickmeyer> GL
<sakrecoer[m]> It wooooooeeerked!!! 🎉🎉🎉
<sakrecoer[m]> Yaaas!!! Thanks for all your assistance!!!
<sakrecoer[m]> So, Nvidia needs to be put in at the very last
<sakrecoer[m]> Not sure what else is of use in the proprietary madness + drm check box, but I'll see...
<sakrecoer[m]> Cuda works in blender ✔️ lowlatency kernel ✔️
<Eickmeyer> NICE!
<sakrecoer[m]> Tomorrow I begin soundcard adventures wihuu
<Eickmeyer> \o/
<bosibraulio> hello everyone! I'm trying to install Ubuntu Studio 20.04 in a Dell Inspiron 5759, but for some reason it won't boot from the USB. Does anyone know a workaround? I have another Dell Latitude and the USB boots just fine. I'm not sure what to do. Thank you!
#ubuntustudio 2020-05-12
<StevenJayCohen> <bosibraulio "hello everyone! I'm trying to in"> Check boot options in the BIOS
<virtuosoj[m]> Newbie question incoming:  I don't understand Carla at all.  What does this do?
<virtuosoj[m]> Follow up question:  My main use case is picking up sound of an acoustic guitar and my voice from two microphones into an audio interface, and transmitting via Zoom video conferencing during lessons or into a DAW for recording.  Will Carla do anything useful for me
<tetebetson[m]> <virtuosoj[m] "Newbie question incoming:  I don"> Just think of it as a Virtual Rack of Gear.  if you want to bus audio throught it.
<tetebetson[m]> > <@virtuosoj:matrix.org> Newbie question incoming:  I don't understand Carla at all.  What does this do?
<tetebetson[m]>  * Just think of it as a Virtual Rack of Gear.  If you want to bus audio throught it and use it in that way. I belive it can be used as a virtual patchbay too, although, I have not done this yet.
<virtuosoj[m]> Since I'm not really that familiar with physical audio gear, I still need to learn more about what those things do and what the possibilities are tetebetson:
<OvenWerks> virtuosoj[m]: depending on the telconferencing SW, you might use it for EQ, compression or auto levels. For a DAW there would be less use as an external processotr and more as a plugin.
<OvenWerks> Carla offers a way of sandboxing a plugin from the OS
<OvenWerks> So for example running a 32 bit plugin on a 64 bit system or even a windows plugin on a linux machine.
#ubuntustudio 2020-05-13
<pieq> Hi!
<Eickmeyer> pieq: Hi, what' sup?
<pieq> Eickmeyer, hi! Great, and you?
<Eickmeyer> Oh, I'm fine. Do you have an Ubuntu Studio question?
<pieq> Eickmeyer, you read my mind like an open book! :D
<Eickmeyer> Well, you're in the right place for it.
<pieq> I'm a seasoned Ubuntu user (been using it since Warty Warthogs!), and I've helped a friend set up his laptop with 20.04
<pieq> He's a musician, and he has a USB Audio interface (one of the Scarlet) to record saxophone/accordion
<pieq> He's often on the go, and when he's recording with friends, he would like to use the USB Audio interface as an input source, but use his laptop speakers as an output
<Eickmeyer> Ok, I see where you're going with that.
<pieq> We've set up Ubuntu Studio Controls on 20.04, and it does a great job setting up JACK and everything
<pieq> but once we select the USB Interface in Ubuntu Studio Controls, the sound is automatically output to the USB Audio output, and we haven't found a way to select `PCH,0,0` which is the standard laptop input/output
<pieq> I was wondering if I was doing something wrong
<pieq> or if it was just not meant to do this
<Eickmeyer> So, what you'll want to do is open up Carla and go to the Patchbay. From there you should be able to see every audio device connected, including the internal laptop speakers.
<Eickmeyer> Then it's just a matter of connecting a wire (in the Carla patchbay) from the input to the speaker output.
<pieq> OK, then it leads me to another question
<pieq> I setup his laptop last year with 19.04. We had some problems but in the end he was happy with his workflow. He got used to Gladish, even though it seems like a pain to setup and "maintain" (especially since he switches from configs depending if he's home or on the go)
<Eickmeyer[m]> In my case, that would be like so:
 * Eickmeyer[m] uploaded an image: image.png (66KB) < https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/r0/download/matrix.org/uCKQojzNKmANqvpGiDVHbRmM >
<pieq> Yesterday, while browsing the Web after installing 20.04, I saw that Gladish hadn't been updated since 2014 and was pretty much deprecated
<pieq> but he insisted on using it.
<Eickmeyer> Gladish is depricated, yes.
<Eickmeyer> In fact, is dead upstream.
<pieq> I was wondering: what is the replacement for Gladish? Carla?
<Eickmeyer> We have Raysession and Carla combined to replace that.
<Eickmeyer> Since Glasish is a session handler and patchbay, one can use RaySession and Carla to duplicate the functionality.
<pieq> OK
<pieq> Since I'm really not familiar with all that, I didn't know how to help him
<pieq> I'm gonna pass the info, then
<Eickmeyer> It was in the release notes for 19.10 that the LADI tools (incl. Gladish) was replaced since dead upstream.
<pieq> ah crap, I missed the 19.10 release notes
<Eickmeyer> And they were Py2 tools.
<pieq> (by the way, very excited about the move to Plasma for Ubuntu Studio 20.10!)
<Eickmeyer> It's looking pretty good so far! I just now uploaded a dark variant of the default global theme.
<pieq> We've also identified some weird startup issue with Ardour 5.12. We setup different keyboard input methods (Chinese and Japanese, since my friend can type both), so it pulled these Noto fonts. And whenever Ardour is started, it wastes 35-40 seconds loading all these fonts one by one (I checked with strace). I don't understand why it's so slow and what's the point of loading these fonts
<pieq> Do you think it could be a bug? If so, where should I report it?
<pieq> And, one last question: my friend has a workflow to record and edit which is a mix of using Ardour, Reaper, and then Ardour again. He told me Ardour was very not user-friendly for some things and that's why he was switching back to Reaper (he has a license for it).
<Eickmeyer> I don't think it's a bug, I just think that Ardour is used to latin fonts, and since Chinese and Japanese characters are so numerous, it probably takes quite a bit of time. New version of Ardour is supposed to be out within the month.
<pieq> I told him it was probably just a matter of understanding Ardour better, but I don't know what his problems are exactly, and where he could find guidance
<pieq> Since my friend wanted Gladish, by the way, I activated the KX Studio repos. Was it a bad idea?
<Eickmeyer> Yep, very bad idea. That's no longer Ubuntu Studio now, it's a frankenbuntu known as KXStudio.
<Eickmeyer> As long as he doesn't use Cadence, it might be OK, but yeah, I wouldn't have done that.
<Eickmeyer> This needs to be updated but....
<Eickmeyer> !kxstudio
<ubottu> KXStudio is an Ubuntu-based operating system and a repository for Debian-based operating systems for audio production. Development is on hiatus until late-2019 as of this writing.  It is not supported by Ubuntu or Ubuntu Studio, and using its repo is discouraged. Support in #kxstudio.
<Eickmeyer> Basically, it's like mixing PPA versions. KXStudio is built against 18.04.
<Eickmeyer> As far as guidance with Ardour, #ardour is a thing.
<pieq> shit.
<pieq> I'm wondering if I can remove the PPAs
<pieq> on the KXStudio page, the install instruction say "Debian / Ubuntu", so I assumed it was OK
<Eickmeyer> It's possible, but with the weird way it's done, you'd have to look in /etc/apt/sources.d.
<pieq> OK. I guess it would be safer to just wipe the laptop and start afresh then
<Eickmeyer> It might be, unfortunately.
<pieq> Eickmeyer, that's alright, fault's on me. I'm learning a lot though
<Eickmeyer> pieq: It's all good. We have to pick-up after a lot of KXStudio users, so it's a bit messy when people add that
<Eickmeyer> And yeah, it would be difficult to remove the packages since the developer of those repos has very bad Debian packaging habits and uses a lot of epochs, which override package versions big time.
<pieq> argh
<Eickmeyer> It's part of what motivated the creation of the Ubuntu Studio Backports PPA.
<Eickmeyer> !ubuntustudio-backports
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Studio Backports PPA is required for users of Ubuntu Studio to receive LTS support for Ubuntu Studio 18.04, and for #ubuntustudio to support users of Ubuntu 18.04 LTS and its flavors using !jack. For more info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/BackportsPPA, !ubuntustudio-controls, and !ubuntustudio-installer
<Eickmeyer> That needs to be updated too.
<pieq> I had an interesting conversation with my friend yesterday about music production. Our conclusion was like the Linux setup for music production is *very* complicated, but *very* flexible. The thing is, in his case (recording real instruments, mixing, mastering), this flexibility isn't really useful (the magics of JACK being able to take any output from any program and plugging it as an input for another program sounds great for electronic music, but
<pieq> not so useful for his use case)
<Eickmeyer> I've done real-time effects processing with Jack.
<Eickmeyer> I'm a 26-year live audio engineer (think stage or concert).
<Eickmeyer> He could do some real cool reverb effects for his sax with the right setup.
<pieq> "with the right setup". That's the problem :D
<Eickmeyer> As far as complicated, that's why Ubuntu Studio exists: to make it easy.
<Eickmeyer> I think most of the complicated-ness comes from people'
<Eickmeyer> s heads.
<pieq> He's a little bit technology-averse, but he wanted to try Linux after we discussed with a bunch of friends, for the philosophical standpoint.
<Eickmeyer> Ah, I see.
<Eickmeyer> Well, I come at it from an audio engineer standpoint, and OvenWerks comes at it from a musician standpoint.
<pieq> I think no matter where you come from, moving to something else (OS, software, technique) is always gonna be a pain, because you naturally tend to think "but it's so easy to do on X! How come I can't achieve the same with Y???"
<Eickmeyer> Yeah, I agree.
<pieq> It's all about the gap you're ready to jump to get to the other side
<Eickmeyer> It's also about not being afraid to try new things.
<pieq> and to have time to spend investigating issues and solving them
<pieq> Eickmeyer, thanks a lot for your support! It's much more clear now
<Eickmeyer> pieq: Glad to help. :)
<pieq> Eickmeyer, earlier you were talking about a new version of Ardour. Do you think it will solve this non-latin font loading issue? And I guess it won't be available in the Ubuntu repo, so how will I be able to get it?
<Eickmeyer> pieq: I don't know.
<Eickmeyer> We'll have a PPA for it, but it *should* be in for 20.10.
<Eickmeyer> pieq: We would make it part of the Ubuntu Studio Backports PPA, but if it imports an Ardour 5.12 project it can no longer be used for anything lower than 6.0, so to keep from breaking people's workflows, it'll have to be a separate PPA.
<Eickmeyer> !ubuntustudio-backports
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Studio Backports PPA contains newer versions of select software that is included with Ubuntu Studio. For more info, such as how to add this PPA to your system, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/BackportsPPA and !ubuntustudio-installer. See also !ubuntustudio-controls
<pieq> Eickmeyer, yes, it's too risky to do that
<pieq> Eickmeyer, have you thought about snaps?
<pieq> I don't know how horribly complicated it would be to snap an application that requires access to JACK and other audio sub-systems, with a low latency...
<pieq> Eickmeyer, one last question (I think?): in the Ubuntu Studio Installer, it's not very clear what the `ubuntustudio-audio` package does. My understanding is that it pulls a lot of audio applications, but does it play any part in the installation and configuration of JACK? Or is this achieved by ubuntustudio-controls?
<Eickmeyer> pieq: The configuration is done with the installation and running of ubuntustudio-controls.
<Eickmeyer> You run it, click on "Fix Real-Time Permissions", log out, log in, done.
 * Eickmeyer was away playing minecraft with his son
<pieq> Eickmeyer, got it. So ubuntustudio-audio is more of a convenience meta package to install all the audio-related software available by default in Ubuntu Studio?
<Eickmeyer> pieq: Correct.
<pieq> so it's not necessary per se? I can just manually install Ardour and be good to go, for instance?
<Eickmeyer> Yep.
<pieq> Eickmeyer, OK, thanks!
<pieq> Eickmeyer, where is the source code for this app? (the installer one)
<Eickmeyer> pieq: https://git.launchpad.net/ubuntustudio-installer/tree/
<Eickmeyer> It's really just a simple tk/tcl script.
<pieq> Eickmeyer, thanks! I remember I stumble upon the source code, indeed
<Eickmeyer> pieq: Technically it runs from source, being a script and all. :)
<pieq> hehe, yeah but it still needs to be packaged
<Eickmeyer> True.
<toomanyxrunstoco> I've been having problems with Ubuntu whenever I try to record. I get tons of xruns, Ardour stops and then freezes and 30 seconds later it continues playing/recording.
<toomanyxrunstoco> Jack shows messages like this: 16:59:04.896 XRUN callback (39801).
<OvenWerks> what type of audio interface? (internal, USB, etc) which kernel?
<OvenWerks> which jack settings
<toomanyxrunstoco> Internal, Linux 5.3.0-51-lowlatency x86_64. Driver: alsa (realtime), sample Rate: 44100, frames/period:256, periods/Buffer: 2, no memory lock, force 16bit, port maximum: 128, timeout: 500, start delay: 0 secs.
<OvenWerks> why no memory lock?
<toomanyxrunstoco> I've no idea, I've had this settings for a long time.
<toomanyxrunstoco> I just copied them from someone a long time ago, I think.
<OvenWerks> so by internal audio I guess you mean the mother board audio?
<OvenWerks> but not hdmi
<toomanyxrunstoco> I might have messed them up between installs/reinstalls. Yes, by internal I mean motherboard
<OvenWerks> ok, I wouldn't think hdmi would even start at 256 buffer size
<OvenWerks> have you tried Ardour with no jack just ALSA?
<OvenWerks> is it any different
<toomanyxrunstoco> No, I haven't tried it
<OvenWerks> I am assuming Ardour 5.12. It does work fine with straight ALSA so long as you do not need something only Jack has.
<toomanyxrunstoco> Yeah, 5.12
<toomanyxrunstoco> Well, I like that I can route audio from place to place with Jack, I'm not sure how to do that with ALSA
<OvenWerks> ok, if you use audio sw outside of Ardour you would need jack for routing
<OvenWerks> I run jack all the time here with no trouble.
<OvenWerks> using a delta66 for audio.
<OvenWerks> however, finding out if using just alsa works better or not could help.
<toomanyxrunstoco> I'll try right now
<OvenWerks> how are you starting jack? (ubuntustudio-controls, qjackctl, commandline, etc
<toomanyxrunstoco> qjackctl
<OvenWerks> are you bridging from pulse?
<toomanyxrunstoco> If I use ubuntustudio-controls when I record I get like a buzzing/beeping sound on the recordings, that's why I stick to qjackctl
<toomanyxrunstoco> I'm not sure, I just start qjackctl
<OvenWerks> wow, they should be both the same
<toomanyxrunstoco> (when trying to close Ardour froze and qjackctl too)
<toomanyxrunstoco> (Had to terminate)
<toomanyxrunstoco> Mmm... still the same problem without jack
<toomanyxrunstoco> But I have a feeling it might be running in the background since I had to terminate it. Anyway to check?
<OvenWerks> ps x
<OvenWerks> or ps x|grep jack
<OvenWerks> the normal way to kill jack is kill -9 jackd jackdbus
<OvenWerks> sorry killall -9 jackd jackdbus
<toomanyxrunstoco> Okay, I got the output, but I've no idea if it's running or not
<toomanyxrunstoco> Oh wait, if it's showing up in that list it means it's running.
<toomanyxrunstoco> It is.
<OvenWerks> jackdbus auto does not mean jackd is running
<toomanyxrunstoco>  1903 ?        S      0:00 /usr/bin/python3 -u /usr/bin/autojack >~/.log/autojack.log 2>&1 < /dev/null &
<toomanyxrunstoco> I got that one and jackdbus
<toomanyxrunstoco> And this "0:00 grep --color=auto jack"
<toomanyxrunstoco> Okay, got Ardour running with alsa now
<toomanyxrunstoco> It runs smoothly
<toomanyxruns> I got disconnected, but I'm back
<OvenWerks> if Ardour runs with Alsa ok I would suspect memlock as the rpoblem. SO far as I know Ardour will not even start if it can not get memlock
<OvenWerks> Anyway, My wife just got home so I need to go for now.
<toomanyxruns> Okay, so I'll uncheck that and report later
<toomanyxruns> Thanks!
#ubuntustudio 2020-05-14
<menik667766> hi
<menik667766> i've got difficulties to configure properly the sound system, i've got an alesis multimix 4 usb connected to the computer , and i would like to configure it just as an input device and listsent it from the PC headset connection and i'm unable to find how to do it in the ubuntu studio configuration, anyone can give me a hand please?
<menik667766> every time when i start the ubuntu studio control i cannot use the PC headset connection
<menik667766> i need it because i'm using the guitarix software to set the amp, and distor, but if i connect the headset to the alesis board i always hear  the clean guitar and at the same time the distorsion guitar( guitarix) and it's very anoying to play like that
<menik667766> please can you give me a hand?
<Eickmeyer> menik667766: It can't be done within ubuntustudio controls, which is why we have Carla. Click "Open Carla" in the interface, click on patchbay, and bob's your uncle.
<menik667766> but guitarix and ardour request me to have running the ubuntu studio controls, otherwise they doesn't work and give me an error
<Eickmeyer> Yes, I'm not saying stop Ubuntu Studio Controls, I'm also saying use Carla.
<Eickmeyer> Ubuntu Studio Controls is just to get Jack up and running. After that, Carla does your patching.
<menik667766> ok, but how i need to set up the interface in ubuntu studio controls? as jack or alsa, ans usb master device or default?
<Eickmeyer> Set up the alesis multimix as master, go to the "Extra Devices" tab, and add your internal audio card.
<menik667766> (apoligize in advance as i'm spanish and my english is very poor , so there's  alot of conceps in the configuration that i'm unable to understand properly)
<SoundShaman> Hi Eickmeyer_
<wook__> so i'm trying to share a laptop as a NAS but when i create a samba share i use a 6 digit password, which worked on another laptop. but with this one, the 6 digit password seems to be saved as 8 digits, so the 6 digit password won't work from another computer, and changing it to an 8 digit password doesn't seem to want to log in, help!
<sakrecoer[m]> Seems FireWire is available as backed in qjackctl, but not in us-controls... Am I missing something?
<sakrecoer[m]> Hmm... After having started us-controls once it is impossible to change settings in qjackctl. Not even after reboot. Somehow jack is auto started at boot now, but I can't find where to turn of auto start at boot
<sakrecoer[m]> Ok, stoping Jack from controls removed autostart it seems
<OvenWerks> sakrecoer[m]: you are not missing anything. controls supports firewire as an alsa device. but so far I have not been able to get my FW device to work.
<OvenWerks>  So I have not left support in the GUI for it.
<OvenWerks> It is possible to add FW to the config file by hand...
<OvenWerks> Yes jack autostarts at session start if it was left running at last session end.
<sakrecoer[m]> Ffado and älska do not play well together. The only way I know to make jack detect a firefire device is to blacklist all alsaFW stuff
<OvenWerks> I have one fw device, one cable and 3 fw PCI(e) cards
<OvenWerks> yeah, I know that one... but so far no luck. If I can't get it to work here, I can't really support it either.
<sakrecoer[m]> S/älska/alsa
<OvenWerks> :)
<OvenWerks> I guess I need to add a hidden option for FW. That is if the user already knows what they are doing...
<sakrecoer[m]> <OvenWerks "Yes jack autostarts at session s"> Would be nice to have some visual feedback of that in the panel :)
<OvenWerks> sakrecoer[m]: actually that has become the standard way almost everything on the desktop works these days, however you leave things is how they are next time.
<OvenWerks> Or you mean a systray object
<OvenWerks> That _is_ on my list... but not so close to the top.
<sakrecoer[m]> <OvenWerks "yeah, I know that one... but so "> Makes sense :) it's probably a bit of a waste of time given that FW is phasing out ... And that things do work fine with FW and a little fiddling.
<OvenWerks> if I could get my FW device working here I would be a lot more comfortable supporting it in controls. but not being able to test it or help people get it going makes it not workth it.
<sakrecoer[m]> I got it to play nicely now. Just added that blacklist to modprobe.d, stopped jack in controls and restarted with qjackctl and I was back on track!
<OvenWerks> can you paste a copy of  your file in modprobe.d?
<OvenWerks> (so far as I can tell my device it not even detected)
<OvenWerks> sakrecoer[m]: ^^
<OvenWerks> just cat <filename> |pastebinit
<sakrecoer[m]> No, not a systray... Messages pop up in a weird order right now on my riot.... But I meant a visual feedback that Jack is now going to be autostarting on next reboot. Some checkbox maybe... I don't know :) I have to say I really like it for non FireWire related stuff
<sakrecoer[m]> I use the one from archlinux wiki
<sakrecoer[m]> Haven't installed riot on this machine... Hold on a second
<sakrecoer[m]> This one: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/JACK_Audio_Connection_Kit#Firewire
<sakrecoer[m]> <OvenWerks "can you paste a copy of  your fi"> Sure!
<sakrecoer[m]> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hZzNQgKSMX/
<sakrecoer[m]> <OvenWerks "(so far as I can tell my device "> Not sure why, but I always start by letting ffado mixer detect it... Might just be ritualistic, but there are some settings available and I figure why not start there anyways ..
<oldhairy11> where would i find help docs setting to use jack with guitar
<oldhairy11> 19 is what i have got going right now
#ubuntustudio 2020-05-15
<triiif[m]> hey i would love some help on this question https://askubuntu.com/questions/1239448/ubuntustudio-controls-how-to-output-sound-to-4-speaker-at-the-same-time
<vlt> triiif[m]: I use jack to control audio outputs.
<sakrecoer[m]> I understand IDJC is subject to bit rot... Sad but so is a lot in life... What's the replacement? Mixxx broadcast feature is currently broken on most distros. Due to some libshout stuff .... Is it butt? What gives? Thankful for recommendations.
<sakrecoer[m]> S/butt/BUTT
<sakrecoer[m]> I found this, http://darkice.org/ website looks old and abandoned but the git was updated 11 days ago at the time of typing this
<sakrecoer[m]> too bad, the version available in ubuntu doesn't allow for source names (basically username for authentication of clients)
<sakrecoer[m]> BUTT did the cut :)
<sakrecoer[m]> gah! no jack support :'(
<OvenWerks> sakrecoer[m]: idjc will likely come back. It is a matter of the dev finding themselves with their own project not working next time they upgrade their OS
<OvenWerks> sakrecoer[m]: if a new version shows up it will end up in backports
<OvenWerks> sakrecoer[m]: changing major libs requirements in an LTS does not help either.
<sakrecoer[m]> Thanks for the info OvenWerks. I really love IDJC so this is music to my text reading eyes!
<sakrecoer[m]> My best shot so far to accomplish radio streaming is downgrading mixxx. It's acceptable but not ideal.
<sakrecoer[m]> I understand the LTS situation. Curious to see if this is going to be a topic. Like, does anyone want to stream to their own server anymore, or is it all twitch/YouTube/Facebook turf nowadays..  :)
<sakrecoer[m]> (twitch/YouTube/Facebook being sorted out with OBS-studio, which unfortunately does not handle audio only situations)
<OvenWerks> some peopole who use rivendell use idjc for control room purposes
<OvenWerks> sakrecoer[m]: the only thing we have left for that is OBS
<OvenWerks> OBS looks like it is mostly for video can be used with audio streams only too
<OvenWerks> for obs though you would really need some kind of audio mixer as well.
<OvenWerks> IDJC is really the best control room sw I have seen
<menik667766> hi all !
<menik667766> anyone availabe to helpme ?
<OvenWerks> Without knowing what the problem is that is hard to answer...
<menik667766> you're right ovenwerks
<menik667766> the problem is that i been trying to configure my external sound card in ubuntu studio without getting the right result, but the main problem is that i think i messed up something , because every time i start the ubuntu studio all pc goes really slow, (almost dead)
<OvenWerks> That is odd.
<menik667766> so there's an easy way to restore the ubuntu studio ? like a factory reset?
<OvenWerks> I guess so. from the login screen press ctl-alt-F1
<OvenWerks> you should find yourself in a terminal
<OvenWerks> login (user name enter password enter)
<OvenWerks> rm -r .config
<OvenWerks> exit
<menik667766> woops, sorry my knowledge of commands in linux are ... how to say... almost nule. i'm really new on it
<OvenWerks> press ctl-alt-F7 should bring you back to the login screen
<menik667766> ok i will take a look on it  thanks for your help, if i cannot succeed i will consider to reinstall all software .
<menik667766> but it looks weird to me , that  seems , some audio aplications are running in background without my permision
<OvenWerks> the only likely things are either pulse or jack or both. but unless you have set the latency very low it should add much of a load to the system
<menik667766> great that could make sense to me ,
<menik667766> because in the past i was suffering a big delay between the input sound in the external mixer and the pc response , so i decreased the latency
<menik667766> maybe i have have set it to low?
<OvenWerks> possibly
<menik667766> so which could be the proper values to set up an alesis multimix 4 ?
<menik667766> because by default ubuntu studio set a latency of 1024 , this makes unable to record (processing effects on the pc) due to the big delay
<OvenWerks> I am assuming this is a USB audio interface? setting the buffer to 64 is probably the lowest that you should do 128 may be fast enough though. I can use my computer as a guitar effect at 256, but 128 is better
<OvenWerks> My delta 66 is an old PCI card and can work down to 16 on a good day if I hold my mouth just right.
<menik667766> now i've got the sample rate according to manufacturer specs , 44100,   the latency on 64, jack periods  2, and set up as alsa
<OvenWerks> but below about 128 or 64 some of the desktop applications give trouble
<OvenWerks> that sound ok. you could go up to  128 and see if that helps.
<menik667766> do you recommend me to set it up to 128 , but in the jack periods which value do you recommend me?
<OvenWerks> 128/2
<OvenWerks> 64/3 might work well too
<menik667766> good let me try just a second
<menik667766> nice , at least looks like my system is not getting slower as before.
<menik667766> OvenWerks , you're so kind , and i really apreciate your advices
<menik667766> thank you very much
<OvenWerks> your welcome
<menik667766> besides this i've got a second small issue with the system that maybe you can solve it very fast
<OvenWerks> maybe... I am not so good with video/desktop issues :)
<menik667766> now that everything is running i need to configure my external mixer as a simple output and listsen the result ( after modulating the sound of my guitar in guitarix) in to the PC headset port , but i'm unable to see the headset port after starting the ubuntu studio control , looks like my PC sound control board disapear and i really need to use both
<menik667766> any idea for this ¿
<OvenWerks> ARe you using ubuntustudio-controls to start jack?
<Eickmeyer> menik667766: It's probably in the patchbay in Carla.
<menik667766> yes because ardour request me to have it running
<menik667766> and looks like some aplications crash if is not running
<OvenWerks> jack on it's own can only deal with one card at a time... however, -controls can play some tricks to make that happen
<menik667766> so i was dealing wit ubuntu studio controls and QjackCtl to manage all input and output directions
<OvenWerks> if you have ubuntustudio 20.04, the in ubuntustudio-controls in the audio setup tab there is a sub tab called Extra Devices
<menik667766> right
<menik667766> is what i have
<OvenWerks> either ubuntustudio-controls _or_ qjackctl but not both
<menik667766> ok
<OvenWerks> any in extra devices you can add your on board audio
<OvenWerks> There should be a dropdown list of devices called "Add (available)"
<OvenWerks> in there you shold find your on board audio (PCH,0,0 probably) click on that and then apply Audio Settings
<menik667766> right  PCH 0,0 playback and capture ( ALC255 analog)
<menik667766> i've got it already added
<menik667766> but then i need to set up any configuration in the pulse bridging?
<OvenWerks> now you will need to use Carla (can be opened from -controls in the lower right corner)
<OvenWerks> pulse bridging is normally reasonable as it comes
<OvenWerks> One bridge set up
<OvenWerks> with Carla select the patchbay tab
<menik667766> i need to apologize because i'm from spain and my knowledge of english is very limited... apologize for that
<menik667766> for this reason i'm unable to fully understand some concepts in the configuration
<OvenWerks> You will see system and probably pulse_in and pulse_out. You should also see PCH,0,0-in and out
<menik667766> ( and thats the reason of my weird way of writing X-D)
<OvenWerks> not a problem your english is fine.
<menik667766> i just can see system capture  1 and 2 and playback 1 and 2  in carla patchbay
<OvenWerks> huh, pch and pulse are backwards :)
<OvenWerks> in pulse out is the output from pulse and in pch,0,0 out is the output to the card.
<Eickmeyer> Click on "Configure Carla", click "Engine", make sure Audio driver is set to JACK and Process mode is Multiple Clients.
<menik667766> good now i can see them all
<menik667766> system and pch  inputs and outputs
<OvenWerks> you want to put lines from your output of   whatever you want to listen to to the PCH out
<menik667766> so system in/outs are from the USB device i guess , i'm a right?
<OvenWerks> Now be aware that your headphones may be turned all the way down/muted
<Eickmeyer> "system" is whatever you set to "master".
<OvenWerks> yes system should be your USB box
<menik667766> nice
<OvenWerks> on the bottom left there is QASMixer you can open to turn those up.
<OvenWerks>  however when you open it you will have to change the device from your USB box to PCH
<menik667766> wooow man ! i'm starting to understand  a little bit how does it works... because i was more lost than a fart inside a jacuzzy.. hahahah
<menik667766> nice i can see the headset on the QAsMixer
<menik667766> great i will try to set it up now and see the results !!
<menik667766> thank you very much my friend!!!
<OvenWerks> no problem
#ubuntustudio 2020-05-16
<Asacarv> Bom dia!
<Asacarv> Alguém do Brasil???
<Asacarv> someone can chat?
<Eickmeyer> !pt | Asacarv
<ubottu> Asacarv: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Asacarv> ok
<t0rg> yo! hydrogen seems to have gone missing after upgrading to focal, reading the release notes I was expecting to find hydrogen1beta as a replacement, though. Anyone know where it's gone, or did I mess up the upgrade?
<Eickmeyer> t0rg: What does "sudo apt install hydrogen" do?
<Eickmeyer> Ugh... Matrix is horrible about showing part messages.
<fgould> I am trying to install 20.04 raspberry pi image and it ends up at the login prompt instead of what I'm used to with mate. Do I have to install a desktop and enable it after installing the server? Also, is it possible to install the studio desktop because I couldn't find how to do that on top of 20.04?
<Eickmeyer> !ubuntustudio-installer | fgould
<ubottu> fgould: Ubuntu Studio Installer is an app that can be used to add Ubuntu Studio's benefits to an existing Ubuntu (or official flavor) installation, or add additional packages. For more info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UbuntuStudioInstaller
<Eickmeyer> fgould: FYI, we don't support installations on raspberry pis. They're underpowered for our software. Ubuntu Studio is intended for powerful machines.
<fgould> AH, thanks Eickmeyer. I was sort of gathering that from reading the studio pages. It is unfortunate the link points to a list of desktops that includes studio when it's not available for RPi.
<OvenWerks> fgould: studio uses xfce same as xubuntu
<OvenWerks> if you are lookig for the desktop
<fgould> Thanks OvenWerks. That will probably work for me. I'll try that now.
<linuxgecko> i have a usb audio controller that has 2 stereo outs, and one Stereo? input.  in carla, i only see the first output and the input.  how do i get jack/carla to see both outputs?
<Eickmeyer> linuxgecko: Make sure Carla's config is set to "Jack" and "Multiple Clients".
#ubuntustudio 2020-05-17
<AppAraat[m]> RE: Ubuntu Studio + KDE
<AppAraat[m]> Have you checked out the NX Desktop, which is built on top of Plasma 5? https://nx-desktop.org/ - looks pretty slick.
<Eickmeyer> AppAraat: That's a cusomization layer on top of Plasma. It's not in the repos. We don't want to maintain anything additional, that makes a lot more work for the team than it's worth.
 * OvenWerks notes that the studio version of plasma already looks different than kubuntu
<AppAraat[m]> yeah make sense, diverging too far from the tree becomes cumbersome at some point.
<Eickmeyer> We don't diverge from the tree at all. Ubuntu Studio is 100% Ubuntu. Nothing more, nothing less.
<linuxgecko> Eickmeyer: unless it changed in the upgrade from eoan to focal, yes it is.
<Eickmeyer> linuxgecko: I don't follow.
<twoinoneinput> Hi! I have a laptop that has a 2 in 1 input/output, I plug a microphone where I plug headphones. I was wondering if there's a way I can plug a microphone and still, somehow, have audio coming from the speakers? Maybe routing or using a script or something.
<OvenWerks> maybe try hdajackretask?
<OvenWerks> or you may be able to just use alsamixer to turn up the speakers
<OvenWerks> it depends on your hw motherboard
<twoinoneinput> I tried alsamixer and I *can* select the speakers but it says unavailable and sound won't come out from them. I'll check hdajackretask
<twoinoneinput> I found a way to do this with PulseAudio, haven't tested it yet, but that wouldn't work if I have jack running, right?
<OvenWerks> not if jack has control of that device.
<OvenWerks> you could use the jack dummy nack end and then bridge jack to pulse and use that as your output ...
<OvenWerks> *Backend
<twoinoneinput> Oof I'll have to check that too, not sure how to do it
<OvenWerks> I would have to read up on it too.
<twoinoneinput> Mmm... actually, I think it's still not going to work, the mic will pick up the audio from my speakers. I'll have to get a splitter.
<OvenWerks> There are also small USB dongles with an extra input.
<twoinoneinput> I wanted to try using headphone with bluetooth but I guess latency is going to be a problem
<OvenWerks> they are the same size as a USB memory stick
<twoinoneinput> I'll check those too
<OvenWerks> I have found them for as low as about $5 with delivery a year ago.
<twoinoneinput> One unrelated question, what does audio sink actually mean? When I first paired my bluetooth headphones I got the option to set it as headset and audio sink.
<OvenWerks> audio sink just means a place for audio to go to. I think it is pulse speak
<OvenWerks> jack does not use that term
<OvenWerks> jack calls them playback
<twoinoneinput> Ohh I see
<twoinoneinput> Is it possible to have jack send the output to my bluetooth headset? I know latency is going to be an issue, I just wanna test it.
<OvenWerks> to send a pulse source (input) direct to a pulse output/sink use pacmd load-module module-loopback
<OvenWerks> the only way to set up bluetooth with jack is through pulse.
<OvenWerks> using the above command with the right parameters you need at least to add some latency (latency_msec=5 worked for me)
<OvenWerks> I used the command: pacmd load-module module-loopback latency_msec=5
<twoinoneinput> Okay, I'm a noob, I just run that command or do I need to set somthing up first?
<OvenWerks> Then I used pavucontrol to hook a jackpulse bridge as an input and bluetooth speakers as the output
<OvenWerks> But looking at the module-loopback parameters it seems you can specify that in the command line
<OvenWerks> I id not get that far :)
<OvenWerks> I ony did it once so I am not sure exactly how I did it.
<OvenWerks> I was using ubuntustudio-controls to start jack and add pulse-jack bridges
<OvenWerks> (-controls also allows adding a second audio device to jack as well BTW)
<OvenWerks> Then I ran the command above and as I said played with pavucontrol till I got the sound I wanted out of the BT speaker
<OvenWerks> I don't have a BT speaker, I had to borrow one to try it out.
<twoinoneinput>  Oh man, that's too much for I think lol
<twoinoneinput> I guess I'll have to wait for my splitter
<RadioArtern> good morning together..
<RadioArtern> is there someone who has the idea why in Ubuntu Studio the cache fills up by itself or the temp directory fills up faster than the hard disk becomes free ..: D Is this problem known?
<RadioArtern> Ubuntu Studio 18.04 32 Bit
<RadioArtern> we are a non-profit association with a radio station and use UbuntuStudio for transmission with mpd or client.and for cutting .. and also with Mixxx
<RadioArtern> good morning
<RadioArtern> is there someone who has the idea why in Ubuntu Studio the cache fills up by itself or the temp directory fills up faster than the hard disk becomes free ..: D Is this problem known?Ubuntu Studio 18.04 32 Bit
